# Hobby Stop West Raceway-Woodville Mall-Toledo Ohio



## rcwebs

Hobby Stop West is re-opening the indoor Ozite carpet track at the Woodville Mall in Toledo, Ohio.

The opening date is set for Wed. Sept. 24th for Open Practice from 4pm to 9pm.

Schedule: Wednesday – Open Practice 4pm to 9pm
Friday – 1/18th On-road & Off-road Racing 4pm to 1am.
Saturday – 1/18th & 1/12th Oval Racing 9am to 5pm or Open Practice
Sunday – 1/12th & 1/10 On-road Racing 9am to 5pm


The track will race 1/18th scale On-road and Off-road on Friday nights from 4pm to 1am. 

1/18th & 1/12th Ovals every other Saturday from 9am to 9pm with Open Practice on alternating Saturdays. Saturday evenings will be Open Practice after racing until 9pm. 

1/12th & 1/10th On-road on Sunday from 9am to 5pm. And Open Practice on Wednesday nights from 4pm to 9pm.

As more details become available, I will post them, or email or PM me. Below are some pics of the track.

Onsite electricity, pit space for 44+, restrooms, parking, rock crawler course, tire truing area, AMBrc and I-Lap scoring systems, in house Hobby store, so come out and see us for the upcoming race season.

Pat Falgout
Owner

Hobby Stop West
1210 W. Sylvania Ave.
Toledo, Ohio 43612
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## kropy

Nice!!!!!


----------



## rcwebs

Thanks Dale,

Hope you get some time off to come out and race.

Track fee's will be:

Weekday practice (Wed 4pm-9pm) $7
Saturday practice (9am-9pm) Whole day $15 Half day (6hrs) $8

Race Fee's:

Track members: $12 for first class, $6 additional classes
Non-members: $15 for first class, $10 additional classes

We are still working out the Track membership stuff so I will post that when it's worked out.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## twistedone

need info on crawling?


----------



## rcwebs

*Info on crawling!*

Crawler course work is on-going. Real rock course. More rock needed.

I'll post more when available.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## rcwebs

*Grand Opening*

Grand Opening tonite from 4pm to 9pm :woohoo: only $7

Open practice, tuning, dusting off your onroad stuff from last season!

Come out and enjoy! 80' x 36' of brand new Ozite carpet!

Hours of operation:

Wed. Open practice from 4pm - 9pm $7
Fri. 1/18 Scale - 4pm to 6:45 practice........Racing 7pm till ?
Sat Oval racing(every other week) or Open practice 9am till 9pm
Sun 1/12 & 1/10 On-road Racing 9am till ?

See ya tonite!

Pat


----------



## kropy

Wed. Open practice from 4pm - 9pm $7


----------



## Lazer Guy

Hi Guys :wave: I'll be coming down Sunday for some on-road carpet:woohoo:
See you all then.


----------



## rcwebs

It was great to see you guys at the track last weekend! Hope you had fun!

And thanks to Cary for the Pizza! And thanks to Clayton for the Pizza last weekend. You guys keep me going when I'm down there working.

Pat


----------



## scrubnick

I stopped in and ran for about 8 hours on Sunday and I was very impressed. This is a top-notch facility and I'm really looking forward to coming back. Some of those turns could use some flappers or something, though. The wood is rather unforgiving.


----------



## rcwebs

Hey Nick, :wave:

It was nice meeting you. We're working on the plug in's and flappers for all the corners. We're going to get the material for flappers at Laird plastics tomorrow Oct 8th and we should have some stuff together this weekend. We're kicking off our 18th Scale racing on Friday night. This is our 3rd year of 18th scale series racing. Saturday is Open practice from 9am to 9pm and I hope some more guys come out on Sunday from 9am to 5pm again.

Let all your friends know about the track.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout

Hobby Stop West
1210 W. Sylvania Ave.
Toledo, Ohio 43612
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Lazer Guy

Thats great Pat :thumbsup: I had a good time Sunday and didn't brake anything. Plastic on the corners will make a big difference, I look forward to seeing how you do it. I like the low infield board also, it makes it easer for us old guys to see our cars  Keep up the good work, you are doing a great job, I'll see you again this Sunday.


----------



## kropy

RUSS!!!!!! See ya Sunday :woohoo:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Are you driving or just coming to watch ??? What class will you be running ??


----------



## kropy

Lazer Guy said:


> Are you driving or just coming to watch ??? What class will you be running ??


well it depends, I'm still waiting on a few packages to show up


----------



## semi

So here it is the next big racing trend. I am in how about you. Just think no more broken arms and c-hubs. No more whining about traction. No more buying wheels every week. This is it don't be left behind. axonracing.com


----------



## Lazer Guy

Whats a semi anyway ????? Is that some slang for something 


How is the plastic coming on the track Pat ???


----------



## semi

Might not make it this weekend. I am trying to get out of work but even if I do I still have to talk my wife into letting me go. It sounds like we might have some more people coming. With dan at riders we will get some more people forsure. 

Semi is a family name that means beat russ johnson every week. So far this season it is dead on. 

What do you really think about the razor back. It looks fun and simple.


----------



## Lazer Guy

I'll give her a call and fix you up for Sunday :thumbsup:

WHAT :freak: You crashed and I lapped you, I got 21 laps and you only got 19 and then you broke a C hub and DNF...... What you think I wasn't looking ????? 

I just spent a bunch on lipo's and parts for my clone but I like it. Don't tell Leslie but I will be getting one maybe the end of next month. By then they should have all the stuff in stock.


----------



## Lazer Lady

Oh yea ???


----------



## Lazer Guy

OK......Who told her ??????


----------



## semi

Is nothing safe anymore. Well if roxy don't find out I will be getting one by next month.

Love the eye that is great.


----------



## rcwebs

Russ,

We pick up the plastic tomorrow and will be out there working on the sweeper and entering the straight turns first. Then we will be working on all the other radius turns and straight ends. We may not have all of them done this weekend but most of them. We will also be working on them on Sunday.

So guys please be patient with us. We are getting them done as quick as we can. If anyone would like to volunteer and help just let me know. Call the store @ 419-471-1108, or we will be at the track Thursday night Oct 16th from 5pm to ?

Pat


----------



## Lazer Guy

Making nice corners can take time so I'm sure everybody understands that.
Most tracks don't put much time, thought or work in on there corners. We all know it can be the difference between just a track and a great track so take your time with them.


See you Sunday 
Russ


----------



## OhioDirtFan

Just curious on what exactly is on the schedule for this weekend (10/25 & 10/26)?

I have a mini-slider that I was looking to get some practice laps in with before running with the 'big boys' during a real race night.

Thanks.


----------



## rcwebs

*10/25 & 10/26 Schedule*

On Sat 10/25 we will have Open Practice from 9am to 9pm.

We will start the morning with a road course and at some point in the day we will transisition to an Oval. (we're working on the inside corners for our oval course) We should have them done on Saturday.

On Sun 10/26 if enough show up for a race we will put on our first fun race for 1/10 and 1/12 On-road.

Pat


----------



## OhioDirtFan

Pat 

Thanks for the info. I hope to make it out there on Saturday.


----------



## Lazer Guy

I'm ready for this Sunday, that semi guy better hope I brake something cuz if I don't he's in for another azzwhoppenfersure


----------



## OhioDirtFan

Is there 1/18th mini-slider/ mini late model oval racing this Saturday? 

I showed up last weekend to find the gates closed....


----------



## rcwebs

*This Saturday Nov. 1st*

Yes, there will be an Oval race on Saturday Nov. 1st. Doors open at 9am.

If you came out last Saturday you must have been early. We were there from 9am to 9pm for open practice. If the front gate is down just give a shout and we will come open it for you. Most racers know to come in the back door from the parking lot.

1/18 Oval racing will be held every other Saturday starting with this weekend.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## level-4

how has the turnout been for 12th scale and WGT 10, also are you paragon free.


----------



## Thammer

iSO racers international Slider Organization

I hope this schedule will work for you. 1/18th and 1/12th Oval racing on Saturdays. Races start around 1PM and end before 5 PM. We start a round of racing on the hour every hour. 
Nov. 1st
Nov. 15th
Nov. 29th Thanksgiving weekend
Dec. 13th
Dec. 27th
Jan 3rd. "Championship of the World as we Know it" event. 

Your opinions are appreciated. Share your thoughts with Pat at Hobby Stop West. (419) 471-1108


----------



## Lazer Guy

First points race for on-road this Sunday :woohoo:
It should be fun :hat:


----------



## Lazer Lady

Sorry you have to miss it Russ :wave:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Don't pay any attention to her, she will go away  I'm in charge of me:freak: not her  and I will be there. 
I might need some place to stay for a few day.


----------



## Greg Anthony

so, is the Chineeeeze food place still there?


----------



## kropy

Greg Anthony said:


> so, is the Chineeeeze food place still there?


Sure is



Anyone have a Futaba FASST 2.4 module that I could use on Sunday?


----------



## kropy

kolors by kropy said:


> Anyone have a Futaba FASST 2.4 module that I could use on Sunday?


Anyone


----------



## rcwebs

Kropy,

I've got one for a 3PK! Will that help?

Pat @ Hobbystop


----------



## kropy

rcwebs said:


> Kropy,
> 
> I've got one for a 3PK! Will that help?
> 
> Pat @ Hobbystop


Is it the 2.4 module?


----------



## Thammer

Reminder that there is 1/18th and 1/12th Oval racing this Saturday. Races start around 1PM and end before 5 PM. We start a round of racing on the hour every hour.

Hoping to have at least a 20 car field.

Nov. 15th
Nov. 29th Thanksgiving weekend
Dec. 13th
Dec. 27th
Jan 3rd. Championship of the World as we know it event.

Your opinions are appreciated. Share your thoughts with Pat at Hobby Stop West.

For your entertainment, we expect a guest appearance by Mr. Roger E. 
Slider National, you are on notice.:woohoo:


----------



## Lazer Guy

WOW the place was packed yesterday, A very good turn out.
I had a great time and everything ran smoothly all day. 
Great job Pat and Louis :thumbsup:


----------



## Dasmopar

I made my first race this year with the new CRC world GT car and had a blast! Can't wait for this weekends race. This class seems to be growing since I was new and there where atleasttwo other guys with cars but didn't have them ready to race yet. Many guys are talking about getting one. I hope it gets huge!


----------



## Dasmopar

Kolors by Kropy is still painting bodies?


----------



## kropy

Dasmopar or should we call you "Daspontiac" :thumbsup:


----------



## kropy

Dasmopar said:


> Kolors by Kropy is still painting bodies?


maybe :wave:


----------



## Dasmopar

Maybe? Thats a yes in my book. You gonna be around anytime soon Dale?


----------



## Dasmopar

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests) 
Dasmopar, kropy 


Sign on to aim.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Hay what about me ??? Have a happy T day


----------



## Dasmopar

Oh Yeah happy thanksgiving to to everyone!!! 

Good luck to all the guys at the race this week also!


----------



## Greg Anthony

kropy said:


> Sure is
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a Futaba FASST 2.4 module that I could use on Sunday?



sweet, roadtrip!


----------



## Lazer Guy

Pat 
Are the point posted anywhere ????
How many droops are allowed ????

You did pretty good in your 1/12th for not driving for a long time.


----------



## Dasmopar

Ok who is lazer guy? I'm Lon Burling II


----------



## reilly

Lon, 
Thats Russ from laser speedway. 

James


----------



## Dasmopar

Ok now who is James Reilly?lol When you coming back down with the world GT car in hand?


----------



## Lazer Guy

OK......OK...... Now who is Dasmopar ???? 
James is the 6 foot 6 guy with blond hair and all the women around him all the time.


----------



## hollyracer12h

Do You Have A 1/10 Truck Class? I Have A Xxx-t, I Wanna Run On Road. Thanks


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Guy said:


> OK......OK...... Now who is Dasmopar ????
> James is the 6 foot 6 guy with blond hair and all the women around him all the time.



Wait I think you mean Kropy? Na Kropy is more like 6'5". 

As for me I'm the dude with the ping pong skills. Anyone wanna try me?


----------



## Dasmopar

hollyracer12h said:


> Do You Have A 1/10 Truck Class? I Have A Xxx-t, I Wanna Run On Road. Thanks


Sorry I don't think they run a 1/10 truck class. Just the mini cars for off road stuff.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Dasmopar said:


> As for me I'm the dude with the ping pong skills. Anyone wanna try me?


O Yeah  The ping pong guy:wave: I've heard of you but never watch you play. Your the guy with the noise, lip and ear ring... right ???


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Guy said:


> O Yeah  The ping pong guy:wave: I've heard of you but never watch you play. Your the guy with the noise, lip and ear ring... right ???


Don't forget about the prince albert and the sweet ass dragon tatoo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy




----------



## Dasmopar

I know who John and Lazer Guy are now.


----------



## Valkman57

Hey Dasmopar and Lazer Guy, this is John. Got a login to this new site and look forward to chatting with you about Woodville, RC stuff and whatever else we can come up with.

Had a great time on Sunday, still trying to catch the Lazer Guy in TC rubber tire - getting closer. Look forward to some ping pong between races.

Hey Bobby, HPR and Darryl - you out there ??


----------



## semi

O ya. my car is ready and i found my ping pong gloves. can't wait till sunday.


----------



## Dasmopar

semi said:


> O ya. my car is ready and i found my ping pong gloves. can't wait till sunday.


Semi Compton?


----------



## Dasmopar




----------



## Dasmopar

Valkman57 said:


> Hey Dasmopar and Lazer Guy, this is John. Got a login to this new site and look forward to chatting with you about Woodville, RC stuff and whatever else we can come up with.
> 
> Had a great time on Sunday, still trying to catch the Lazer Guy in TC rubber tire - getting closer. Look forward to some ping pong between races.
> 
> Hey Bobby, HPR and Darryl - you out there ??


I vote you both sell those sedans and get World GT cars.


----------



## Dasmopar

Hey Kropy hows that body coming? I was going to have the AngASS call you sunday but decided to take it easy on you for one weekend.


----------



## HookupsXXX4

What are you guys getting for a 12th Scale turn-out?


----------



## Dasmopar

2 heats of stock and 0 heats of mod. for now.

My father and I will soon both be running stock 1/12 also.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Dasmopar said:


> I vote you both sell those sedans and get World GT cars.


Yeah you and your dad make it look like fun but no lipo's so there not for me. I'm never going back to round cells. 
John... :wave:........ Your very first post..... Wow!!!! 
Looks like Steve might make it so now is the time for you to show him what you got, Just do what we talked about and you'll get him, it work with him every time.
I think Darryl broke the other one so he cant come on this one ??? maybe ???


POINT'S .....point's .......points...... Who has the points


----------



## rcwebs

*Points 1 2 3 uh 3?*

I've got the points but you know how I am with the math? :freak:

I'll have them posted soon!

Pat :jest:


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> I vote you both sell those sedans and get World GT cars.


Hey Das, the GT cars look pretty cool, your CRC looks like it kicks the Associated cars butt. I'm with Russ, we're pretty spoiled by Lipo's and rubber tires right now. But ya never know !!

Who's this Semi guy going to show up on Sunday with his ping pong gloves ?? Probably that HPR guy - I'll believe it when I see it. C'mon down.

Russ - how do we get Darryl on this site ?? I'm sure we could use some of his "words of wisdom" !!

See you Sunday :wave::wave:


----------



## ofnaking83

*Points*

We are all still waiting on points pat. haha


----------



## Dasmopar

WAIT! Theres points?


----------



## Keith Billanti

Cool to see this is open again. Too bad i am now 320 miles away.


----------



## Thammer

iSO will be holding an Oval race this Sat. 12/20 starting at 1 PM. This race is for 1/18th Sliders- Late Models , 1/12th oval and 1/10th oval.

Originally, this race was planned for 12/27 but some racers have run into Family issues so it will be moved up one week.:freak:

After that we will plan to Oval Race on:
Jan. 3rd, :woohoo:
Jan 17th
Jan 31st
Feb 14th
Feb. 28th 
March 14th 
and March 28th:wave:


----------



## Valkman57

Hey guys, not sure if you're into diecast racers, but check out my other hobby in the Die Cast Collectable forum here on Hobby Talk. Just added some pretty cool pics of some of my Exoto collection.

Russ, you'll probably recognize the desk, calculator and stapler.

See you Sunday @ Woodville. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dasmopar

Post a link to said thread for us who are to lazy to do a search for your thread.


----------



## Valkman57

Das - hope this works ??!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238498

Check it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Man I wish they made some body's for our standard TC's like any of them. 
Nice pic's and thread you got going there John :thumbsup: 
I see Darryl's in the house :wave:


----------



## Valkman57

Thanks Russ, I was really into collecting those a couple of years ago. It seems now I have a new opportunity to channel my excess funds !!

Check your PM's, you should have two from me. LMK if you didn't recieve.

Still trying to master the Hobby Talk controls.


----------



## ofnaking83

*hey guys*

This is Brett with the orange vendetta. I just wanted to get everyones take on the new losi late model. I am intrested in buying one and just wanted to see if it is worth the money. I want to get into oval racing seems to be fun.:thumbsup: Let me know what u think. thanks guys


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> Check your PM's, you should have two from me. LMK if you didn't recieve.


I got one and sent you one back. 
If you sent two and I got one I'll send you one if the other one gets to me :freak: or not 

I got the points
TC....................
....................
....................
1/12th..............
....................
....................
Them other cars
...................
...................
...................
some more cars
..................
..................
..................
this is just for the top 3 guys points.
more to come ???


----------



## Dasmopar

ofnaking83 said:


> This is Brett with the orange vendetta. I just wanted to get everyones take on the new losi late model. I am intrested in buying one and just wanted to see if it is worth the money. I want to get into oval racing seems to be fun.:thumbsup: Let me know what u think. thanks guys


Mini sprint looks to be the bigger class, but the cars are pretty close I guess and the late model I'm sure stands up to more abuse.


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Guy said:


> I got one and sent you one back.
> If you sent two and I got one I'll send you one if the other one gets to me :freak: or not
> 
> I got the points
> TC....................
> ....................
> ....................
> 1/12th..............
> ....................
> ....................
> Them other cars
> ...................
> ...................
> ...................
> some more cars
> ..................
> ..................
> ..................
> this is just for the top 3 guys points.
> more to come ???


Thats BS!!! I know .................... should be infront of .................. in points for the some more cars class.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Hay I don't no ?????? I just put you where Pat said you were so see him, It didn't look right to me ether


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy - where do you come up with some of this stuff ?? Someone's got too much time on his hands !!

Do I need to tell Leslie to get you something to do ??

See you Sunday :wave::wave:


----------



## kropy

Dasmopar said:


> Hey Kropy hows that body coming? I was going to have the AngASS call you sunday but decided to take it easy on you for one weekend.


Maybe this weekend................


----------



## 2056dennis

*yo russ*



Valkman57 said:


> Lazer Guy - where do you come up with some of this stuff ?? Someone's got too much time on his hands !!
> 
> Do I need to tell Leslie to get you something to do ??
> 
> See you Sunday :wave::wave:


so russ is john trying to say something here or what ,i know when he sent me a pm he said that you are in trouble this week . he found some things on his car that was not right, i dont know what he means by that


----------



## Thammer

Losi Late Models are fun. There are 5 faster guys running that class and a couple of rookies out there having a good time.

Hope to Scream the Monkey on Sat. and Sun.


----------



## mrbighead

Kropy, you need to come I need somebody to laugh at. No more big Al so that's leave you. And bring your car to race with me, I got beat by Dasmopar. I need to talk to you about something else Willie.


----------



## Dasmopar

Kropy hows them Ping pong (or as the asains say "ping pong") skills? Sharp as ever I'm guessing. We all got a shock last weekend when Barb kicked everyone's asses. She was walking around TOO cocky so i had to knock her down a peg if you know what I mean. 

The track is more fun with Kropy around!!! Bring that BMI car. I have been wanting to see it.


----------



## Dasmopar

Thammer said:


> Losi Late Models are fun. There are 5 faster guys running that class and a couple of rookies out there having a good time.
> 
> Hope to Scream the Monkey on Sat. and Sun.



Lets recap last weekend for a sec. 

I got it at Roger 4 Hammer goose egg. Is that correct? :dude:


----------



## ofnaking83

*Hopfully*

Hopefully i can make it out this friday and sat. Gotta see what the old ladie has planed. This will be my last time out till after Jan 15th. Got to go back to work.:woohoo:. Speaking of that guys how long is everyone going to run till? I hope atleast till spring.


----------



## Dasmopar

Spring time for me


----------



## Valkman57

I'm running @ Woodville until the first weekend up @ Lazer Speedway !! :woohoo:

Russ - is it time yet ?? :woohoo:


----------



## 2056dennis

Valkman57 said:


> I'm running @ Woodville until the first weekend up @ Lazer Speedway !! :woohoo:
> 
> Russ - is it time yet ?? :woohoo:


hey slow down there killer weve got alot more indoor to go first


----------



## kropy

A little bird told me that I missed some funny stuff on Sunday.........


----------



## Dasmopar

Did that little bird mention I got a safety yellow vest for Gene G to wear while marshling from now on?


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> so russ is john trying to say something here or what ,i know when he sent me a pm he said that you are in trouble this week . he found some things on his car that was not right, i dont know what he means by that


He said that A !!!! OK....OK then.... It's on now :woohoo: It says make him cry right on my speedo you know


----------



## 2056dennis

*crying*

wow russ i hope someone there has a crying towel for him this is getting out of control and dont worry john i got your back he cant do that to you ,NO WAY what time we going to meet for breakfast


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> so russ is john trying to say something here or what ,i know when he sent me a pm he said that you are in trouble this week . he found some things on his car that was not right, i dont know what he means by that


Hey Russ - you know how you can tell that Darryl's trying to start something ??

His fingers are touching the keyboard !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

john what up with that crap man i said i have your back and i know russ can NOT MAKE YOU CRY can you believe he said that , i want you to go out there and show him that 13.5 i sold you is fast and drive around him like he is standing still


----------



## rcwebs

*Racing this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi guys,

Just wanted to let everyone know that we will be OPEN and racing this weekend.

We will always be open unless they declare a level 3 emergency for winter weather.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## semi

hi every one. Did everone have fun in the snow today. :woohoo: i hope it dos not snow sunday so i can show you all how to drive. it sounds like russ and john are way to cocky. time let a real man show you how to drive as long as my wife lets me go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Hay Steve you have a PM and John has something to show you







The back of his car









Thats great pat........ Will come even when theres a freezing arctic blizzard blowing all the way down from way up here in cold azz Michigan if we know you'll be open. Noting will stop crazy people from having fun














.


----------



## Dasmopar

I'm headed to the track here in a few. Bring your Ping pong bats!!!


----------



## semi

once again i can not go.


----------



## Lazer Guy

I don't blame you Steve







John is way to fast for you now.
Maybe next time you can defend yourself and show us the way to the


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

so russ i will be at your house at 7:15 is that ok and semi do you want me to drop off these items i have for you


----------



## Lazer Guy

That would be great Darryl, I will be ready and my truck will be running.


----------



## kropy

What's the Holiday schedule look like? are you open the 24th?


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*



kropy said:


> What's the Holiday schedule look like? are you open the 24th?


Kropy they are closed from the 22 thru the 26 and on the 27th is oval points and the 28th is open road


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, how did you do today ?


----------



## 2056dennis

*racing*

mrbighead i did not do very good i did finish every race and not break anything :woohoo:


----------



## Valkman57

Had a great time yesterday, thanks to all that showed up for breakfast. Too bad semi couldn't make it, hope one of these Sunday's the snow hold's off for you.

Lon - looks like we need to organize a ping pong tounament. Got three games from your dad but I think he's better than that. Who's next on the list to work my way up for a match with you ??

A Merry X-mas to all and I'll probably see you Sunday, the 27th. :wave::wave:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Darryl did great :thumbsup: We all had a blast thats fursure. Thanks Mike and John for a truly great race. That main was awesome with Mike pushing me to my limit. 24 laps in the 11's two in the 12's, thats the best I've ever done. I will remember that one for a long time.


----------



## mrbighead

John, where is my breakfast at? I want it this weekend, when I come down there.


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville sunday the 27th*

Russ are you going lmk i really could use the practice ( dec 28th ):freak:


----------



## Lazer Lady

Ask Santa for a calendar !! The 27th is not a Sunday


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok*

ok your right as allways sunday is not the 27th so does that mean that russ can come out and play ON THE 28TH


----------



## Lazer Guy

We want to thank you all for a great year of hanging out and racing together with the nicest people we have ever known







We hope you have a very merry Christmas and a happy and safe new years







We look forward to doing it with you all over again next year








Leslie & Russ


----------



## Dasmopar

Pat told me there would be no circle jerking on sat. It will just be open practice. That was the word as of sunday night. 

John you can have a match with me anytime. I was just trying to get the 12th scale car sorted out and rebuilding the frontend so I was pushing it for time. I have made up my mind that the CRC front end is just to fragile and am scrapping it and swapping in a AE front end.

If I had to rank the players I'd go.
Klunk and me
Barb
John
Lon Sr.
Bobby
Pat
Anyone who has ever seen a ping pong table before
I'm sure I have forgot a few names and then you have
AngASS

Maybe we should set up a tourney and play a bracket every week. Kinda like a Ping pong league?


----------



## Dasmopar

Who is MrBigHead? I ment to ask around some at the track but got busy with the 12th scale car.


----------



## Dasmopar

Would anyone be interrested in running a fun class on sundays? A few of us are talking about picking up one of these to race in a spec like class.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=57101









Looks like we can get the kit for like 120 to 130 bucks. I'm thinking stock motors, kit tires and wheels, kit bodies only.


----------



## Dasmopar

Does Lazer Lady ever shut up? Jeesh. Give it a rest already.


----------



## Lazer Lady

You have no idea who you're messin' with :devil:


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Lady said:


> You have no idea who you're messin' with :devil:


Dito. Watch your step sister.:dude:


----------



## kropy

Dasmopar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga6zAEB9fOM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrp-FT51zPE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6BzyN5p4aM&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2vrVwjqktg&feature=related


Sweet videos


----------



## Lazer Guy

Lazer Lady said:


> You have no idea who you're messin' with :devil:


Well ..... Tell him who he's messin with then ?????? I'd like to know myself !!!!


----------



## Lazer Lady

He's messin' with the ruler of your life, the grand poobah of your existence, the chief cook and bottlewasher of your abode, the reason you get up every morning, the light of your life, yada, yada, yada.......and I may just put the kibosh on your further fraternization with such riff-raff, if this character thinks he can tell me to shut up, he has another thing coming! He better ask Barb just how bad I can be....or maybe 'Dennis" and if that doesn't work, HPR would tell him a thing or two. So there.


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

hey mopar you may want to back off this is a lady that was not afraid to take her hubbys hotrod out and street race even after being told not to ,and you know how we all like our race cars ,just trying to help you out of this the easy way , and by the way russ are you or should i say can you go sunday hi lazerlady hope you have a great xmass and happy new year


----------



## Lazer Guy

See what you did NOW







I'm staying out of this one







You woke up the troll


----------



## Lazer Lady

I hope you have a great Christmas & a prosperous New year!!:woohoo:




2056dennis said:


> hey mopar you may want to back off this is a lady that was not afraid to take her hubbys hotrod out and street race even after being told not to ,and you know how we all like our race cars ,just trying to help you out of this the easy way , and by the way russ are you or should i say can you go sunday hi lazerlady hope you have a great xmass and happy new year


----------



## Dasmopar

So I hear alot of talk but........I see no threats of ping pong domination. I say we settle this in a old fasion sudden death ping pong match.

By the way I was put up to giving the Mrs. Lazer some crap but I will not say who told me too.


----------



## Dasmopar

Speaking of old hot rods. 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=378541

My car is the little 4 banger wedged in between the 2 Super Charged V8 mustangs.


----------



## Dasmopar

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=1236599
a 10 sec pass at Milan


----------



## Dasmopar

My Current summer time toy.









Wanna try going for a ride in Sparkles?
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=43846911


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

those are some cool vids , and that last one looks like fun


----------



## Dasmopar

Thanks! It is alot of fun and it's what keeps me from racing R/C in the summer. Here is another video if you wanna watch it.


----------



## Dasmopar

kropy said:


> Sweet videos


Those are old videos from when I alot thinner and more asian.


----------



## semi

merry x-mas to all :woohoo: i want to race this sunday


----------



## Lazer Guy

Dasmopar said:


> So I hear alot of talk but........I see no threats of ping pong domination. I say we settle this in a old fasion sudden death ping pong match.
> 
> By the way I was put up to giving the Mrs. Lazer some crap but I will not say who told me too.


I don't know what your talking about mopar  
Nice cars you play with for sure !!!!

Steve.... 
Will save a spot for you again this Sunday, it would be nice to have you in it this time.


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

das that has to be hard on tires and brakes as well as trans but man that really looks fun


----------



## Dasmopar

2056dennis said:


> das that has to be hard on tires and brakes as well as trans but man that really looks fun


The SSR wheels and Hoosier A6 tires (295/30-18's) set me back 3500.00and the tires seem to last around 80 to 100 runs which is a long time for a solo2 comp tire. Brakes don't wear out that fast since you are only making 40 to 60 sec runs. Thats not really enough time to make any real heat and heat is what kills brakes. As for the trans. you go from 1st gear to 2nd gear at the start and mostly just leave it in 2nd gear. So it's not all that hard on the trans. It's hardest on the wallet, tires, and suspension bushings. It's alot of fun though so it's worth it.


----------



## Lazer Lady

Yea, likely story......thats what they all say b4 they drop to their knees for forgiveness 




Dasmopar said:


> So I hear alot of talk but........I see no threats of ping pong domination. I say we settle this in a old fasion sudden death ping pong match.
> 
> By the way I was put up to giving the Mrs. Lazer some crap but I will not say who told me too.


----------



## kropy

Check out this 1/12 scale
https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=SER410001


----------



## 2056dennis

*12th scale*

Dale that looks pretty sweet but does anybody have one yet i would like to see it in person and watch it on the track


----------



## Dasmopar

kropy said:


> Check out this 1/12 scale
> https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=SER410001


I've been eye F***king that car for alittle while now. Santa didn't bring me one though. My birthday is in jan. so I got that going for me. :woohoo:

Maybe as a peace offering Lazer Lady will buy me one?

Thanks Kropy for the R/C supplies and the buzz the other night. I made it home alive and DUI free!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

Dasmopar said:


> Maybe as a peace offering Lazer Lady will buy me one?


All I do is E-mail her a list of what I want and she gets it for me. Of coarse there is some yelling and stuff :freak: but I still get what I want, give it a try, it might work for you to. Just don't tell her I told you this.


----------



## Lazer Guy

rcwebs said:


> I've got the points but you know how I am with the math?1 2 3 er a 3 :freak:
> 
> I'll have them posted soon!
> 
> Pat :jest:


Pat got the points done !!!!! It's pretty simple the way he did it. 
He cant count past 3 so it's a 42 way tie.......Everybody has 3 points.


----------



## Dasmopar

Woot I'm tied for first then!!!


----------



## Lazer Lady

Dasmopar said:


> Maybe as a peace offering Lazer Lady will buy me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, someone has been steering you wrong......if anything *you *will be buying *me* a peace offering


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Lady said:


> Dasmopar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe as a peace offering Lazer Lady will buy me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, someone has been steering you wrong......if anything *you *will be buying *me* a peace offering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe make me a pie then. I don't really care aslong as it's something good like a serpent S120 or a yummy pie. I shall end up forgiving you sweety.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lazer Lady

Pie? What kind of pie do u like? 
You kind of remind me of the type who likes cowpies


----------



## semi

Talk about a thread going to crap. I am racing tomorrow. I hope there is some body who is some what fast to race with. If I get new tires I think I can lap russ


----------



## mrbighead

Russ, I wish I could make it tomorrow just to lap Steve. I should be down thier next week. Need to talk to the fast guy up here first, then I will be down their for Steve.


----------



## hollyracer12h

i had a blast today! thank you all, it was fun meeting everyone! c u soon! Josh


----------



## Dasmopar

hollyracer12h said:


> i had a blast today! thank you all, it was fun meeting everyone! c u soon! Josh


Hey nice running with you. Sorry if I was alittle hard on you but something about sedans makes them very hard to get pass without touching them. I swear every time I passed you I was trying my hardest not to touch you.


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Lady said:


> Pie? What kind of pie do u like?
> You kind of remind me of the type who likes cowpies


----------



## Lazer Guy

mrbighead said:


> Russ, I wish I could make it tomorrow just to lap Steve. I should be down their next week. Need to talk to the fast guy up here first, then I will be down their for Steve.


Your going to run rubber with us ??? Thats cool, Steve was talking out his cowpie hole again cuz he never lapped me and I won :woohoo: 




hollyracer12h said:


> i had a blast today! thank you all, it was fun meeting everyone! c u soon! Josh


Josh it was nice to see you back racing again, I'm glad you had a good time. Theirs a nice bunch of guys to race and hang with at Woodville as you found out. When you get a good setup on that car you'll have even more fun with it.


----------



## mrbighead

Hey Russ, I am running rubber tires. James lap me 2 times. Berry laps me 1 time, for the first time out it was not bad. I am using Jaco blue’s, so I need a backup if I don’t get to run foams. The Novak race for foam doesn’t look good for 13.5 right now or until they update the list.


----------



## Thammer

NOTE: We will be Oval racing 1/18th and 1/12th cars this Sat. Jan. 3rd starting around 1PM. 

Scream the Monkey


----------



## Dasmopar

So has oval switched weekends for ever?


----------



## reilly

Hey Russ and Steve, 
You guy's are racing on sunday, correct? if so see you on sunday with mr. bighead, LOL. that makes me laugh every time. 

Get the tire warmers out boy's,
James

PS we may even get Barry to come


----------



## Dasmopar

James Really besure to bring your World GT car too. 

We are heading up to grand rapids next weekend on sat to go race. Anyone interrested in coming along?
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=191789&page=162


----------



## mrbighead

Dasmopar said:


> James Really besure to bring your World GT car too.
> 
> We are heading up to grand rapids next weekend on sat to go race. Anyone interrested in coming along?
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=191789&page=162


The Grand Rapids track is real nice and the people who race their. I wish I could go I will be in Wisconsin next weekend


----------



## mrbighead

reilly said:


> Hey Russ and Steve,
> You guy's are racing on sunday, correct? if so see you on sunday with mr. bighead, LOL. that makes me laugh every time.
> 
> Get the tire warmers out boy's,
> James
> 
> PS we may even get Barry to come


James, I will be down there, the roads might be bad. I will still come just to beat Steve, if his wife will let him come.:wooho


----------



## Dasmopar

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests) 
Dasmopar, kropy 


I see you. You lurker!


----------



## semi

.bighead you don't know how to drive a rubber car, theres no way your going to lap russ . bring all the guys from larry's so they can help you set up that car.
Yes me and russ will be there Sunday,


----------



## semi

darryl said he would even bring out his tc to put a whipen on you bighead.


----------



## Dasmopar

Happy new year folks!!! Even you Lazer Lady.


----------



## 2056dennis

*new year*

hey dasmopar is that suppose to be a peace offering to lazerlady well anyway happy new year to all the woodville racers and there familys


----------



## mrbighead

semi said:


> .bighead you don't know how to drive a rubber car, theres no way your going to lap russ . bring all the guys from larry's so they can help you set up that car.
> Yes me and russ will be there Sunday,


Steve, get the name right it's Mr.bighead, you will know my name by heart when I lap you 3 times.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey semi*

semi is that guy calling you out whats up with that, does he know who he's talking to and are you going to let him get away with that , ha listen here fathead he will kick your but with no problem and you will remember his name when its over :thumbsup::woohoo:gettem semi i think i told him for you :wave:


----------



## Lazer Guy

reilly said:


> Hey Russ and Steve,
> You guy's are racing on sunday, correct? if so see you on sunday with mr. bighead, LOL. that makes me laugh every time.
> 
> Get the tire warmers out boy's,
> James
> 
> PS we may even get Barry to come





mrbighead said:


> James, I will be down there, the roads might be bad. I will still come just to beat Steve, if his wife will let him come.:wooho





semi said:


> .bighead you don't know how to drive a rubber car, theres no way your going to lap ME. Bring all the guys from larry's so they can help you set up that car. Your going to need all the help you can get if you want to beat me, IT'S not going to happen !!!!
> Yes me and russ will be there Sunday,





mrbighead said:


> Steve, get the name right it's Mr.bighead, you will know my name by heart when I lap you 3 times.


It sounds like it's going to be an interesting race in rubber this Sunday.


----------



## mrbighead

Lazer Guy said:


> It sounds like it's going to be an interesting race in rubber this Sunday.


Yes it will be Russ it will be fun.


I cant wait to race against Steve he has wanted me to race rubber tires for two years.


----------



## Lazer Lady

Dasmopar said:


> Happy new year folks!!! Even you Lazer Lady.


Same to you ! I someone bought you a new hat for Christmas cuz the one you wear now sucks


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Lady said:


> Same to you ! I someone bought you a new hat for Christmas cuz the one you wear now sucks


You mean my Hot Rod Power tour hat? I thought you where a Hot rodder? I will agree that the GM logo on it does suck.


----------



## hollyracer12h

i wont be able to make it tomorrow! but i will be there next sunday, Hopefully to run in the rubber TC Class.


----------



## semi

I had a great time hanging out with my friends on my b-day. Thanks everyone for the cards. I think a couple more races and me and john might be able to beat russ.


----------



## reilly

Especially if his new mechanic keeps teaching him the secrets of the TC5 

Btw Happy Birthday Semi-Smoooth


----------



## Dasmopar

hey it was also Angus's birthday. We should of had a cake or a stripper!


----------



## Lazer Guy

semi said:


> I had a great time hanging out with my friends on my b-day. Thanks everyone for the cards. I think a couple more races and me and john might be able to beat russ.





reilly said:


> Especially if his new mechanic keeps teaching him the secrets of the TC5
> 
> Btw Happy Birthday Semi-Smoooth


Now this [email protected]# has got to stop ASAP







....... I need to find another .5 to stay in front of you two guys  I may have to call in Hara and Barry Z !!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

russ at last report barry z went out and got a tc5 sooooo now what at least hara dose not jump ships in rough water


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> Now this [email protected]# has got to stop ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... I need to find another .5 to stay in front of you two guys  I may have to call in Hara and Barry Z !!!!!


Looks like the common theme of this thread is when you win @ Woodville, watch your back cuz the rest are gangin' up on you. First it was Darryl, then Steve, now Russ. All except for James, we all know it ain't going to do any good cuz nobody can catch him !!!

Had a great time yesterday, James - thanks for the wrenching and shock build !!! Now I've just got to figure out what you did and drive it harder !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*valkman*

hey john the car looked really good after james took your shocks to his lab and reworked them and man it was fun driveing the gt car but i think i will be going threw alot of front bumpers and man that thing was fast cant wait till i get the 12th scale working right ive been fighting that class all year so far


----------



## Dasmopar

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=72718&d=1230926938

Food for thought.


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

nice corner and great to see flappers on it


----------



## Dasmopar

Someone and I were talking about using the oval turns for a corner on the track and then I see this pic from Grand rapids. Everyone seems to like it in their thread. Maybe we should have a go at it on the next layout?


----------



## 2056dennis

*corner*

what can it hurt it looks like fun as long as you keep it on the carpet it should be no big deal


----------



## semi

looks good to me.


----------



## Valkman57

I think it looks great - cut the corner as far as you dare, but no hard hits to take you out. We also gotta get more flappers, hard corners look clean, but just the smallest tap sends you out across traffic and into the opposite wall. 

Pat - what do you think ?? I'm sure there's enough guys who are willing to help out with making changes.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> Looks like the common theme of this thread is when you win @ Woodville, watch your back cuz the rest are gangin' up on you. First it was Darryl, then Steve, now Russ. All except for James, we all know it ain't going to do any good cuz nobody can catch him !!!
> 
> Had a great time yesterday, James - thanks for the wrenching and shock build !!! Now I've just got to figure out what you did and drive it harder !!!


Your doing great John and I'm glad your getting faster :thumbsup: All that means is I have to drive harder also. The faster you get the faster I will get as I only drive as fast as I need to ta stay in front of you and Steve 
Thanks for the help James it's making a big difference and more fun for all of us :woohoo: 
It's not easy to drive harder with hard corners thats for sure. If the track had flappers on the corners that moved when we hit them we all could drive harder and be faster and finish more races. 
The problem with simple flappers is the 1/12th's and GT's can go under them and get hung up.


----------



## mrbighead

Lazer Guy said:


> Your doing great John and I'm glad your getting faster :thumbsup: All that means is I have to drive harder also. The faster you get the faster I will get as I only drive as fast as I need to ta stay in front of you and Steve
> Thanks for the help James it's making a big difference and more fun for all of us :woohoo:
> It's not easy to drive harder with hard corners thats for sure. If the track had flappers on the corners that moved when we hit them we all could drive harder and be faster and finish more races.
> The problem with simple flappers is the 1/12th's and GT's can go under them and get hung up.


Russ, I had a great time after the commotion was done. I had to stay on my toes to keep up with you and James. It was a real challenge but it was fun. I will be back in two weeks:wave:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Yes that was fun, Thats the first time I've had the pleasure of racing with you. Next time I'll try to have a little more for you :lol: Your fast no matter what you drive I see :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Lazer Guy said:


> Yes that was fun, Thats the first time I've had the pleasure of racing with you. Next time I'll try to have a little more for you :lol: Your fast no matter what you drive I see :thumbsup:


Russ, I talked to Dennis today and he thinks he can beat us in rubber tires. I am giving him until 1-25-09 to be ready. I am going to have my wife or son buy me some new tires. I think with the right tires I can go a little faster, my son,Brandon,will be racing that day to so it should be fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dasmopar

Pat???? How about some flapper work?


----------



## gasman

simple flappers. Just make them simple!


----------



## NashRCracer

Dasmopar said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=72718&d=1230926938
> 
> Food for thought.


what track is that? we found out unless you wd40 the boards the oval guys just got faster putting 2 wheels on the boards and could dive under someone that couldn't make the transisition well. we worked out this for our radius corners.

http://thunder.rc50.com/images/2009carpettrack.jpg


----------



## 2056dennis

*sweet*



NashRCracer said:


> what track is that? we found out unless you wd40 the boards the oval guys just got faster putting 2 wheels on the boards and could dive under someone that couldn't make the transisition well. we worked out this for our radius corners.
> 
> http://thunder.rc50.com/images/2009carpettrack.jpg


man that is a sweet track Nash looks like alot of fun


----------



## kropy

Darrell Scott ~ Drop me an email at [email protected] I have some things for you to try regarding your speedo


----------



## Dasmopar

NashRCracer said:


> what track is that? we found out unless you wd40 the boards the oval guys just got faster putting 2 wheels on the boards and could dive under someone that couldn't make the transisition well. we worked out this for our radius corners.
> 
> http://thunder.rc50.com/images/2009carpettrack.jpg


Grand Rapids MI. 

Hey Dwight longgggg time no see. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Are we racing Sunday ??
Will the track be open ??
Is anyone going ??
What time is it now ??
Are the points done yet ??
Is it still snowing ??
Can you draw an isometric sphere ??


----------



## 2056dennis

Lazer Guy said:


> Are we racing Sunday ??
> Will the track be open ??
> Is anyone going ??
> What time is it now ??
> Are the points done yet ??
> Is it still snowing ??
> Can you draw an isometric sphere ??


hopeso
yes
9:36
nope
YES
:freak:


----------



## kropy

rcwebs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that we will be OPEN and racing this weekend.
> 
> We will always be open unless they declare a level 3 emergency for winter weather.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat


I hope this is the answer you guys are looking for (at last check it was at a level 2)


----------



## Stewped

kropy said:


> I hope this is the answer you guys are looking for (at last check it was at a level 2)


Are you going to be there Dale?


----------



## kropy

Stewped said:


> Are you going to be there Dale?


Nope, I'll be at my side job today, Maybe next week


----------



## Stewped

kropy said:


> Nope, I'll be at my side job today, Maybe next week


Crap. I miss one week.

Now it will just have to be fate that we meet again.

See ya next week.


----------



## LETSDRIVE!!

do you guys do any indoor offroad? just asking


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey valkman*

hey you had your hands full trying to drive a car that wanted to go where ever it wanted , but know you know all about that so next time you should be prepared for that , and thanks on the congrates car is getting better but i think i like the way my other car drove compared to this one so im sill trying to get the bugs worked out and figure out gearing for this car and track


----------



## rcwebs

*Indoor Offroading?*

LetsDrive,

The only indoor offroad classes we do are 1/18th 2WD and 4WD Offroad like the Mini T, Vendetta, Associated rc18t,b,mt.........etc.

We run these on Friday nights every week. Sorry but we don't do 10th scale offroad

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director


----------



## Dasmopar

Just checking in.


----------



## Valkman57

Just checking out.


----------



## Lazer Lady

Why?


----------



## ANGAS

Lon Is Ugly


----------



## Valkman57

Which one - jr. or sr. ???


----------



## ANGAS

Valkman57 said:


> Which one - jr. or sr. ???


jr. by FAR! He so ugly he could be the poster child for birth control


----------



## kropy

ANGAS said:


> jr. by FAR! He so ugly he could be the poster child for birth control


So, Dose that make you the poster child for the Manpon? :freak:


----------



## Dasmopar

ANGAS said:


> Lon Is Ugly


Stop trying to check out my ass then you ****.


----------



## Dasmopar

Valkman57 said:


> Just checking out.


Subscribed.


----------



## Dasmopar

ANGAS said:


> jr. by FAR! He so ugly he could be the poster child for birth control


But then you'd be out of yet ANOTHER job.................


----------



## Dasmopar

Whats been going on Lazy Lady? Seems like it's been forever since we talked.


----------



## Lazer Lady

Thank goodness


----------



## ANGAS

lol......manpon. thats some funny s%#t


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Lady said:


> Thank goodness



Come on. Don't be like that.


----------



## Valkman57

So how cold is it going to be @ Woodville this weekend ??!! Bring everything you got to stay warm. How about a raffle to guess the track surface temperature before we start to run ?? I'll guess 54 F. Pretty bad when our lipo batteries are warmer than we are !!

Pat - any frozen pipes this week ??

See you Sunday !!


----------



## rcwebs

Hey I was at practice Wed. night and the air temp at the track was not too bad considering that it was 4 deg outside and the wind chill was -10.

Come on out and bring your friends because the more bodies we have there the warmer it will be.

Also, are you ready for this? I'll be posting the points sometime tonight! I know many of you don't believe me, so when you see them don't have an anurism, heart attack, etc... I spent some time on the computer and found out that J-Lap will figure the points for me. All I had to do was tell it what races to count. Swwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeettttttttttt!

See everyone this weekend! :wave:

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## 2056dennis

*points*

pat you are nothing but a tease still no points ha ha ha:freak:


----------



## ofnaking83

Hey guys back in town....and pat its about time you post points. But we will all have to see if you actually do it. haha.


----------



## ofnaking83

By the way pat i did not forget about that shock tower that you broke of mine. I will be in the store tommorrow.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Pat will get the points up when he's good and ready so give him some time and don't be so hard on him :freak: The series is almost over so it wont make much difference now any how........ BUT I would like to see the POINTS like last year or sooner if possible :woohoo:


----------



## Lazer Guy

I'm going to wait right here till he puts them up !!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

I'm in no hurry to see the points !!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

Take your time Pat !!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's no rush !!!!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

What ,,,,,,, NO points yet !!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*points*

pat ya better hurry i think that lazerguy is going to blow a gasket:freak:


----------



## Lazer Guy

I...I......I........I'm OK







I'm alright for now







There's NO problem here


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok pat i think its time for points*

pat cant you see what you are doing to lazerguy you are tearing him apart


----------



## rcwebs

*Sunday Series Points*

:woohoo: Well the long awaited results for our Sunday Points series are:

*1/10 Pan Car*
:dudeavid Greer 156
Lon Burling 131
Lon Burling II 118
Louie Szylagyi 25
Cary Ringle 19
Darrell Scott 17

*1/10 Touring Stock Foam*
:dude:Louie Szilagyi 90
Willie Thomas 50
John Holly 25
Otis Christian 20
Dan Quisno 19
Lou Przbyla 19
Cary Ringle 18
Willie Thomas 14

*1/12 Scale Stock*
:dude:Clayton White 195
Darrell Scott 102
Angus 88
Pat Falgout 74
Andy Duvall 70
Dennis Kimple 67
Mike Norton 66
Frank Johnson 58
David Greer 55
Gene Greer 44
Dan Quisno 43
Lon Burling II 32
Barb Bury 31
Cary Ringle 30
Jim Britts 27
Oliver Closoff 19
Lou Przbyla 18
Jody Flipse 17
Lon Burling 13
Jason Brown 12
Louie Szilagyi 11

*1/10 Touring 19T Rubber*
:dude:Russ Johnson 169
John Sigmund 142
James Reilly 74
Bobby Falgout 70
Steve Devine 54
Louie Szilagyi 41
Mike Norton 40
Oliver Clossoff 37
Raymond Dombrowski 32
Darrell Scott 17


----------



## rcwebs

Hey I was just waiting to see if you guys were alive or frozen solid? 

I know most of you can't count so points don't matter much to you. Anyway I can't add so the points may make no difference anyway. :freak:

I'm just glad that you guys show up every Sunday and have fun! :woohoo: 

Pat


----------



## rcwebs

Hey Russ are you out there? :hat:

Opps! must have caught him in the can. I think he still has to go to the outhouse so he may be frozen to the seat.

Yeah you're in the lead. :thumbsup: Everybody is gunning for you!


----------



## 2056dennis

*points*

so how many more weeks are left for points . Russ you better pick up the pace because John is on the move and comeing for ya ,and now that he has some help .you do have a bullseye on your back , John for a little bit of money i will come back and make it tough on Russ lmk


----------



## Lazer Guy

Well looky there







I had no idea I was first







But now that it's official I can relax


----------



## 2056dennis

*ha*



Lazer Guy said:


> Well looky there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea I was first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now that it's official I can relax


not if MR VALKMAN has anything to say about it , gettem John


----------



## Dasmopar

How in the world is my dad whoopin my ass in world GT? Do you get points based on how many bind and fly heli's you buy from pat? Thats the only way I can figure my dad is beating me.

Sure was nice to see some more World GT cars there sunday!!! I hope they come back and bring some freinds.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Lon.... I think your dad has seniority so he gets double points is all I can figure :tongue:
Great turn out yesterday, thats the most people I've seen there in a long time.
My car didn't want to go were I wanted it to go :freak: I think the locked up rear bearing and some glitching (which is weird with 2.4) had something to do with it. I have it all apart right now, all new bearings and 2 rebuilt diff's then a bind job and a speedo reset should take care of it.


----------



## Dasmopar

All new bearings in a sedan? Thats like 97 bearings isn't it?


----------



## Dasmopar

So any thoughts on trying a shop vac on the carpet once? I'm thinking it might have alot more suck factor and maybe pull more of the loose fibers out of the carpet. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Lazer Guy

I know with rubber when I get off the line it's like driving on marbles, even when I get back on the line for a couple corners it's bad. 
Vacuuming the track twice a week would really make it nice again :thumbsup: 
Is Bobby the one who's been vacuuming the track????? Hay Pat :wave: tell him ta do a better job of it will ya please ?????  
Yeah thats a lot of bearings but it's been along time.


----------



## kropy

Hey guys I just wanted to let you all know that I'm hanging up my transmitter for awhile, My wife & I just bought our first home So I'll need to switch my focus over to doing home repairs for a while, I wish you all the best of luck & will still continue to support all of you 110% see ya' all when I hit the track in the future


----------



## kropy

Any one looking for a Team Magic F8 Hauler bag $100.00 takes it & I'll bring it to the track, If your interested in any other equipment just send me an email at [email protected] with what your looking for & I'll see if I have it (Lon I do not have a WGT car....LOL)


----------



## hacker3

Kropy: you got any Truggy bodies ???????????????

-Youknowwho


----------



## kropy

Just 1


----------



## hacker3

lol just baging on ya good luck with the new money pit/home

-Tracey


----------



## mrbighead

Lazer Guy said:


> I know with rubber when I get off the line it's like driving on marbles, even when I get back on the line for a couple corners it's bad.
> Vacuuming the track twice a week would really make it nice again :thumbsup:
> Is Bobby the one who's been vacuuming the track????? Hay Pat :wave: tell him ta do a better job of it will ya please ?????
> Yeah thats a lot of bearings but it's been along time.


Hey Russ, that's what you get when you run rubber. You need to come over to the foam side.:freak:


----------



## 2056dennis

*mail*

Kropy you have mail


----------



## Thammer

Dudes,

Nice to race with everyone this weekend and turn both right and left.
Spoke with the CRC folks this afternoon about the high amount of carpet fuze. They suggested that we vacuum the track after the Sat. Oval races. Probably need to use a wet-dry type of vac. During the couple of weeks when on-road is run it may benifit us to just vac. the off line section of the track to pick up the loose stuff.

Seems the running oval and rubber tires pulls out the fibers of the carpet. When just on-road is run with foam the carpet is all laid down the same direction.

Note: a couple of tracks in Michigan are having a similar situation with the carpet fuze. One track also has new carpet the other is a year + old.

"Dude. That rug does tie the whole room together."


----------



## kropy

2056dennis said:


> Kropy you have mail


Back at ya'


----------



## 2056dennis

*tekin*



kropy said:


> Back at ya'


back to you


----------



## kropy

2056dennis said:


> back to you


Returned


----------



## 2056dennis

*Dale*

back to you again


----------



## Dasmopar

Thammer said:


> "Dude. That rug does tie the whole room together."



Come on man don't pee on the rug.

Thanks for making the phone call Ted. I have a big wet dry unit I can bring out to the track for the effort.


----------



## Dasmopar

Congrats Kropy. Need help moving?

























































































Call Zuke
lol


----------



## kropy

You can help me, One rum ball at a time....LOL


----------



## Dasmopar

Seriously though I have a rule about only helping one R/C buddy move a year so unless you hold off till next year........................

Still gonna be in monroe?


----------



## kropy

Yes, Still in Monroe approx 1 mile north of where were at now


----------



## Dasmopar

Jeesh thats even further for a rum ball now....BasTURD!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

mrbighead said:


> Hey Russ, that's what you get when you run rubber. You need to come over to the foam side.:freak:


Maybe I will try foam's >>>>>>>>>> Do you think the other rubber guys will notice my foam's ???? Can I shine them up with something ??? 
Sure ...... Sure... It's them dam rubber guys fault the carpet has foam marbles all over the place :freak: Them rubber guys anyway  There should be a law :lol: The fuzzes are much better now then it was at the beginning of the season. I think it will take at lest a year to get new carpet to settle down. I have herd from many people rubber pulls the fuzzes out so maybe there is something to it. I went to another track with old carpet and there was very little fuzzes, just lots of foam in my car, Dam foam guys anyway


----------



## 2056dennis

*ozite*

i still believe the amount of carpet fibers that we are seeing is not normal when it is wrapping around your axle on a 12th scale and your tires are pretty heavy with it there is something up , some say its the new carpet im not buying it i went to alot of the big races that had new carpet and we did not see this amount of fiber at all not sure if lack of heat has anything to do with it , and i dont believe it is the rubber tire or foam tire thing we use to run on the cheap ozite with duck tape seams and never had this issue .Russ you remember those days dont ya and that stuff was thin without the rubber backing on it .


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> i still believe the amount of carpet fibers that we are seeing is not normal when it is wrapping around your axle on a 12th scale and your tires are pretty heavy with it there is something up , some say its the new carpet im not buying it i went to alot of the big races that had new carpet and we did not see this amount of fiber at all not sure if lack of heat has anything to do with it , and i dont believe it is the rubber tire or foam tire thing we use to run on the cheap ozite with duck tape seams and never had this issue .Russ you remember those days dont ya and that stuff was thin without the rubber backing on it .


it's the new carpet MSI does the same thing to our cars their.:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis

*carpet*

yea all carpet dose it some but not to this extent what up bighead


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> yea all carpet dose it some but not to this extent what up bighead


stop crying!!!!

:woohoo:


----------



## Dasmopar

Cecking in and crying about the carpet so MrBighead can bite it. lol Don't beat me up willie.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey fathead*



mrbighead said:


> stop crying!!!!
> 
> :woohoo:


hey fathead i can cry if i want to


----------



## mrbighead

I have been racing for about 12 years now. I travel to different tracks I can agree with all of you. I have not seen this much fuzz before. Larry's has new carpet there and not that much fuzz just think 3 more months you get to go outside. Dasmopar did you ever go to Rapid Competition Raceway?


----------



## Dasmopar

mrbighead said:


> I have been racing for about 12 years now. I travel to different tracks I can agree with all of you. I have not seen this much fuzz before. Larry's has new carpet there and not that much fuzz just think 3 more months you get to go outside. Dasmopar did you ever go to Rapid Competition Raceway?



No something came up the weekend we had figured on going. I would still like to go though.


----------



## rcwebs

*Here's some new pics of the track!*

Enjoy!


----------



## Dasmopar

Wow my lap top went down for a day or two and I come to check the Hobby Stop thread and Pat is the only one to post in a month? Nice pics Pat. 

So I just found out they are closing third shift at my work so my friday night racing is done for now. Anyone wanna buy a record holding stock Vendetta ST?


----------



## Stewped

Dasmopar said:


> So I just found out they are closing third shift at my work so my friday night racing is done for now.


How does the third shift affect your Friday night racing?

Get me all talked into racing 1/12th on Friday nights, then you back out.


----------



## Dasmopar

Stewped said:


> How does the third shift affect your Friday night racing?
> 
> Get me all talked into racing 1/12th on Friday nights, then you back out.



Hey Stewped I have to be at work on 2nd shift till 12:15A.M. sat morning so unless they are going to start racing at like midnight friday night I will not be able to make it. Believe you me I'm just sick about it. 
I'm going to get off work at 12:15a.m as stated up there ^^^^ Go home take a shower, eat, watch T.V. till who knows when then sleep. Wake up at 8a.m. to get the boy on the school bus then go back to sleep. 2nd shift and I do not get along. on the up side I will be there this friday so bring your stuff out!!!


----------



## Thammer

1/12th racing on Friday night, very interesting.

Was doing a little shopping yesterday and wondered what kind of rubber tires are people using with their Sedans? I don't figure there is much life left in the HPI tires I used a couple of weeks ago. 

There looks like there is a couple different numbered tire compounds, what do they mean?


----------



## Dasmopar

Last friday someone said something about maybe running 1/12th stock and the next thing you know 5 of us are signed up. I'd like to see 2 heats this friday. One with ramps and one without.


----------



## Dasmopar

How you doin Lazer lady? (wink)


----------



## 2056dennis

*rubber tire*



Thammer said:


> 1/12th racing on Friday night, very interesting.
> 
> Was doing a little shopping yesterday and wondered what kind of rubber tires are people using with their Sedans? I don't figure there is much life left in the HPI tires I used a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> There looks like there is a couple different numbered tire compounds, what do they mean?


tc cars are running mainly 28 sorex or compareable but there are guys running 24rp and some are running 36rp so really up to you on what you prefer hope that helps and some people are running the jaco blues and doing ok with those


----------



## Lazer Lady

Dasmopar said:


> How you doin Lazer lady? (wink)


ok

you?


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> tc cars are running mainly 28 sorex or compareable but there are guys running 24rp and some are running 36rp so really up to you on what you prefer hope that helps and some people are running the jaco blues and doing ok with those


The jaco blues last longer than the sorex 28. The jaco are good when the traction comes up. They are slower, tryed the sorex 24 good tire to soft. At MSI everybody runs sorex 28.


----------



## Stewped

Dasmopar said:


> Hey Stewped I have to be at work on 2nd shift till 12:15A.M. sat morning so unless they are going to start racing at like midnight friday night I will not be able to make it. Believe you me I'm just sick about it.
> I'm going to get off work at 12:15a.m as stated up there ^^^^ Go home take a shower, eat, watch T.V. till who knows when then sleep. Wake up at 8a.m. to get the boy on the school bus then go back to sleep. 2nd shift and I do not get along. on the up side I will be there this friday so bring your stuff out!!!



Makes sense now I guess. You were a third shifter, now you got moved to second?

See you Friday then.

BTW: When are you going to first shift?


----------



## Dasmopar

Stewped said:


> Makes sense now I guess. You were a third shifter, now you got moved to second?
> 
> See you Friday then.
> 
> BTW: When are you going to first shift?


Yes I had to kill a co-worker to get off 2nd shift and get to third shift. Word is I might be getting let loose in alittle over 3 weeks so that would free up my friday nights also.


----------



## 2056dennis

*how many are going to race sunday*

how many are going to race sunday with it being super bowl sunday , i know the greers will not be there


----------



## Stewped

Dasmopar said:


> Yes I had to kill a co-worker to get off 2nd shift and get to third shift. Word is I might be getting let loose in alittle over 3 weeks so that would free up my friday nights also.


That sucks. I like to see you racing, but I rather you not lose your job.



2056dennis said:


> how many are going to race sunday with it being super bowl sunday , i know the greers will not be there



No Greers, make a quiet race day.

I will be there. I dont watch basketball.


----------



## Dasmopar

I still think David by himself is fine. Like 90% of the Greer BS comes from or gets started by Pappa Greer.


----------



## Stewped

Pappa Greer makes a good speed bump.


----------



## Dasmopar

I have seen David go under a peice of carpet at greystone hall after a car and that made a even better speed bump.


----------



## Thammer

Planning to be there on Sunday to Scream the Monkey. I ussually leave my supper bowl at home.


----------



## Dasmopar

No friday night racing for the Hammer?


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Lady said:


> ok
> 
> you?



Turns out I missed your post. I'm sooooo sorry. I thought you where giving me the cold shoulder. You going to be sending that pie with russ this weekend for me?


----------



## Lazer Lady

Moon Pie?


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> how many are going to race sunday with it being super bowl sunday , i know the greers will not be there


 That's a plus have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*



mrbighead said:


> That's a plus have fun :thumbsup:


does that mean that you will not be there


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Lady said:


> Moon Pie?



I've had like 23 moon pies in the last two weks so i will have to pass. Thanks though.


----------



## Dasmopar




----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> does that mean that you will not be there


 To much school work and need new tires that should be here next week. I just hate driving down their to race with 4 guys.


----------



## 2056dennis

*race*



mrbighead said:


> To much school work and need new tires that should be here next week. I just hate driving down their to race with 4 guys.


well i do understand that i


----------



## fergie

Do you guys have any heat up there yet?

Ron Ferguson


----------



## Dasmopar

fergie said:


> Do you guys have any heat up there yet?
> 
> Ron Ferguson



No heat but if you bring your own space heater it does keep you warm. Come on up tomorrow. I'm going to be running 1/12th stock so it will be like the good ole days of you guys driving all the way up here to loose.

Lon


----------



## Dasmopar

Oh it was like 56 deg in there last night and the outside temp was 9 deg. Sunday is suppost to be like 30deg so it shouldn't be to bad.


----------



## Stewped

Hey Lon,

Looks like I will be there today around 12 or so.


----------



## fergie

Cory and I may come up.


----------



## fergie

Loose, you know they say memory is one of the first things to go with age.:dude:


----------



## reilly

I'll see you boy tomorrow. get the track warmed up. LOL.


----------



## Dasmopar

Looks like it's going to be a strong field in 1/12th scale stock today. Should be fun!!!


----------



## mrbighead

Dasmopar said:


> Looks like it's going to be a strong field in 1/12th scale stock today. Should be fun!!!


Should be if dennis don't get in the way of all the fast guys. LOL


----------



## Lazer Guy

How was rubber TC today ???? fun I hope !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

yea patt said that the tc rubber guys got double points today he didnt say why


----------



## fergie

Had a great time today. Love how you guys always make us feel welcome. 

Lon, is your memory returning now, lol.

Hope to see you guys soon, thanks again.
Ron & Cory Ferguson:thumbsup:


----------



## Dasmopar

Yeah yeah you guys won this round. It was good to see you guys all come out and play. I'm going back to the drawing board so don't count me out yet.

I was really impressed with the lipo set up...


----------



## Dasmopar

2056dennis said:


> yea patt said that the tc rubber guys got double points today he didnt say why


He said something about it was going to be a Super Sunday Double points event.


----------



## 2056dennis

*points*



Dasmopar said:


> He said something about it was going to be a Super Sunday Double points event.


yep that is what it was i knew it was something like that , thanks for clearing that up Dasmopar


----------



## Lazer Guy

Double points thats just great







So did you win John ??? How about some details for the sick guy at home Damit







How did the spool work for ya ??

Lon I got your pie








This bug I got is a bad one







I didn't think you guys would like to get it also.


----------



## Dasmopar

Russ my dad also stayed home due to illness. Get well soon.


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*



Lazer Guy said:


> Double points thats just great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did you win John ??? How about some details for the sick guy at home Damit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the spool work for ya ??
> 
> Lon I got your pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bug I got is a bad one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you guys would like to get it also.


man russ john was right on that car is smooooovvvv he has got that car dialed :woohoo:


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> Double points thats just great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did you win John ??? How about some details for the sick guy at home Damit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the spool work for ya ??
> 
> Lon I got your pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bug I got is a bad one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you guys would like to get it also.


Yeah Russ I won if you don't count James R. , Barry Z. and Ted Hammer, but double points WOW !!! Slipper worked great, we had a great time rubber TC. See my post on Extreme.

Get well soon, hope to see you Sunday.


----------



## 2056dennis

*mail*



fergie said:


> Had a great time today. Love how you guys always make us feel welcome.
> 
> Lon, is your memory returning now, lol.
> 
> Hope to see you guys soon, thanks again.
> Ron & Cory Ferguson:thumbsup:


Ron you have mail


----------



## braves 91

wat up everyone its bobby just got on this to see whats going on in the online world had a lot of fun running 1/12 last sunday working on my 12r5 right now and my smoked speedo's came back they were screwed up from the beginning so not my fault and ill have them in soon


----------



## Valkman57

braves 91 said:


> wat up everyone its bobby just got on this to see whats going on in the online world had a lot of fun running 1/12 last sunday working on my 12r5 right now and my smoked speedo's came back they were screwed up from the beginning so not my fault and ill have them in soon


Bobby - sounds great, get that speedo in that TC5 and get your rubbers back on !!

See you Sunday.


----------



## rcwebs

> get your rubbers back on !!


When it comes to Speed controls we all need protection from Bobby!

He has an ESC disease!

HA, HA! Couldn't resist goofing with ya, Bobby! Heart>:wave:<Dad

Well I'm getting better from the sickness that Kathy inflicted upon me last week. Hope to see everyone this weekend!

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Lazer Guy

Wow Bobby's first post








You just need some small pinions and the smoke will go away forever. 

Lon how's your dad doing, I'm OK again thank God !!!!
Pat you got it also A :drunk: !!!


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Guy said:


> Wow Bobby's first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just need some small pinions and the smoke will go away forever.
> 
> Lon how's your dad doing, I'm OK again thank God !!!!
> Pat you got it also A :drunk: !!!


He says he is getting better but it's a slow road. his illness has been coming on for a few weeks he says. He thinks it has something to do with sitting in the cold for hrs on hrs. I think it has more to do with being old. lol


----------



## Dasmopar

Booby get me a set up sheet and I will give you my rc12r set up.


----------



## 2056dennis

*russ*

hey russ you say you are ok but that is a matter of opinion :wave: hey glad to here it . just wasnt the same with you not there starting the crap we had no one to do that


----------



## Dasmopar

2056dennis said:


> hey russ you say you are ok but that is a matter of opinion :wave: hey glad to here it . just wasnt the same with you not there starting the crap we had no one to do that


You must have been at a diffrent race than me............


----------



## 2056dennis

*dasmopar*

yes there was a little crap going on but it wasnt started by russ


----------



## Lazer Guy

Yeah it definitely wasn't me so that only leaves.... what.... 2056 guy maybe one other guy LOL.
Man I missed a lot a stuff damit.... I could of helped smooov things out a little.


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*



Lazer Guy said:


> Yeah it definitely wasn't me so that only leaves.... what.... 2056 guy maybe one other guy LOL.
> Man I missed a lot a stuff damit.... I could of helped smooov things out a little.


smoooovvvv things out RIGHT


----------



## fergie

Lon, Cory & I hope to come back sunday, but don't hold me to it. I'll try to drag Lee H. up with us. Tell C.W. I don't know what I did to make him mad but I apologize anyways. I did hit him entering the strait in practice but I've raced with him for over 25 years and I didn't expect him to be underpowered so I didn't react quick enough. I'm not perfect. But he's a good guy and fun to race with.

See Ya, Ron


----------



## Dasmopar

fergie said:


> Lon, Cory & I hope to come back sunday, but don't hold me to it. I'll try to drag Lee H. up with us. Tell C.W. I don't know what I did to make him mad but I apologize anyways. I did hit him entering the strait in practice but I've raced with him for over 25 years and I didn't expect him to be underpowered so I didn't react quick enough. I'm not perfect. But he's a good guy and fun to race with.
> 
> See Ya, Ron


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Dude - you have a PM.


----------



## Lazer Guy

PM back at ya:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis

*lazerdude*

hey lazerdude you have a pm


----------



## 2056dennis

*valkman57*

hey valkman57 you have a pm


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey valkman57 you have a pm


Hey Dennis, you pm everyone you have to much time on your hands. I wish I had all that time and friends to talk to.


----------



## 2056dennis

*mrbighead*

first you half to have friends and then all ya half to do is loose your job and there ya have it plenty of time and for you good luck getting friends ............. JUST KIDDING GOOD LUCK AT THE RACE IN FORT WAYNE ( SUMMIT RACEWAY )


----------



## Lazer Guy

Just letting everybody know that Darryl has a PM back from the PM I got from him about the PM from John to me :freak:


----------



## 2056dennis

*pm russ*

what you so crazy


----------



## Valkman57

mrbighead said:


> Hey Dennis, you pm everyone you have to much time on your hands. I wish I had all that time and friends to talk to.


Hey MrBigHead - c'mon back down to Woodville this weekend, your free breakfast is getting cold !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*mrbighead*

he is getting ready for a big race at summit speedway in Fort Wayne


----------



## mrbighead

Valkman57 said:


> Hey MrBigHead - c'mon back down to Woodville this weekend, your free breakfast is getting cold !!


 Thank you, for thinking about me. 

I wish I had the time to come down their to beat Steve again. I can say one thing Russ did give me a run for my money I might make down their forv one more race. I hope to bring 3 of the fast guys with me.:woohoo:


----------



## clarkwhoracing

How much longer will you guys be running this year?

Can you running brushless stock motor set-up in stock class?


----------



## 2056dennis

*race info*



clarkwhoracing said:


> How much longer will you guys be running this year?
> 
> Can you running brushless stock motor set-up in stock class?


hey man we are running 17.5 brushless in the 12th class and they are running 10 .5 to 17.5 in rubber tc and i think there may even be a 19turn brush motor in that class , hope that helps


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

If anyone coming out on Sunday has a lipo charger for sale, please lmk. Would buy it sunday.


----------



## Stewped

RC-DriftNewb said:


> If anyone coming out on Sunday has a lipo charger for sale, please lmk. Would buy it sunday.



How big of a Lipo? How much do you want to spend? AC/DC? D/C only?

I have a Triton JR. that I would be willing to part with.



Andy


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

6000 mAh

Preferably AC/DC

Under $80 if possible

Not sure if the Triton can handle 6 amps though


----------



## 2056dennis

*lipo*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> 6000 mAh
> 
> Preferably AC/DC
> 
> Under $80 if possible
> 
> Not sure if the Triton can handle 6 amps though


i know most guys that are racing at the big events are useing 5200 and below you really need to know if a 6000 will fit in your car, in some cars they will fit but you half to do some crazy things to , and when i race my 007 i only use a max amps 5000 and that gives you plenty of room , hope that helps you in your decision , and you will need a balancer to keep the pack balanced if the charger does not allready have one built in


----------



## 2056dennis

RC-DriftNewb said:


> 6000 mAh
> 
> Preferably AC/DC
> 
> Under $80 if possible
> 
> Not sure if the Triton can handle 6 amps though


is this Raymond by any chance just wanting to know who we are talking to and so we know who to look up at the track to deliver things to if we have what ya need


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Yeah, this is.

Yeah the 6000 fits in the car. I figured I'd ask here for Sunday before maybe going and buying one new.


----------



## Mac The Knife

What was the drama this week? enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Lazer Guy

John ya got 11.1







It' s in black and white so ya did it but there's something funny going on with the computer I think








Any way good job John







I hope you can do it again.


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> John ya got 11.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It' s in black and white so ya did it but there's something funny going on with the computer I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any way good job John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can do it again.


Yea Russ you really have to work hard for those fast laps !!?? Not sure if I owe Pat or the computer system a couple extra bucks for that one or not. It definately ended the day on a high note, even if it was bogus. Computers don't make mistakes..............do they??

So how was the ride home, did Darryl have the A/C on full blast in the truck to cool down after the main ?? 

Darryl, you had some good runs going there yesterday, keep it up !!!

Remember, smoooov is fast !!!


----------



## Valkman57

RC-DriftNewb said:


> 6000 mAh
> 
> Preferably AC/DC
> 
> Under $80 if possible
> 
> Not sure if the Triton can handle 6 amps though


Raymond - this is John from Woodville, keep you eyes peeled for a used Duratrax ICE charger, don't know if you can get one for under $80 or not.

The good news is that it's a great charger, the bad news is that it's DC only, so you'll need to get a power supply. 10 amp min., 15 amp prefered. That's probably another $100 for a new one, less for a used one.

There may be other chargers that are AC/DC. One of the guys last year had an MRC Super Brain 969 (or 989 ??), it will charge lipos and comes with it's own power supply. Don't know if it's as good as an ICE, but it may be an cheaper option. 

PM Russ or Darryl to get the scoop on a balancer, not sure what you need.

Good luck - keep it up your getting better every week !!


----------



## Lazer Guy

MAN.....DON'T EVEN GO THERE............He stopped on the 280 bridge and was going to jump







I got him back in the truck before the police came. I couldn't get a word in sideways the rest of the way home, I think he's OK now.


----------



## Dasmopar

It's neat how one guy is allowed to continiusly suck the fun out of our hobby every week. Maybe once we all stop coming out to race something will be done about it......


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

maybe we all should get out of that class and let that person run alone oooppps wait a minute it takes 3 cars to make a class ,, problem solved


----------



## Dasmopar

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dasmopar

2056dennis said:


> maybe we all should get out of that class and let that person run alone oooppps wait a minute it takes 3 cars to make a class ,, problem solved


I've already made it clear that I'm not racing with him anymore. I didn't run the main 2 weeks ago because we where both in the "A". Mod, or World GT it is for me.


----------



## 2056dennis

*mall action*



Lazer Guy said:


> MAN.....DON'T EVEN GO THERE............He stopped on the 280 bridge and was going to jump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got him back in the truck before the police came. I couldn't get a word in sideways the rest of the way home, I think he's OK now.


WHAT!!!!!!!! IT WAS NOT THAT BAD !!!!!! just a small case of road rage no biggy


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> I've already made it clear that I'm not racing with him anymore. I didn't run the main 2 weeks ago because we where both in the "A". Mod, or World GT it is for me.


Hey guys, come on and join us on the dark side in TC rubber !!?? Slip and slide your way to a fun day !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*mall action*



Valkman57 said:


> Yea Russ you really have to work hard for those fast laps !!?? Not sure if I owe Pat or the computer system a couple extra bucks for that one or not. It definately ended the day on a high note, even if it was bogus. Computers don't make mistakes..............do they??
> 
> So how was the ride home, did Darryl have the A/C on full blast in the truck to cool down after the main ??
> 
> Darryl, you had some good runs going there yesterday, keep it up !!!
> 
> Remember, smoooov is fast !!!


 thanks John im trying to get that car as fast as i can and stay smooooovvvv but you know crap happens!!!!!!! boy does it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dasmopar

Valkman57 said:


> Hey guys, come on and join us on the dark side in TC rubber !!?? Slip and slide your way to a fun day !!


TC rubber eh?
I like----Lipo batteries, 1/10 scale size, 13.5 - 10.5 motors, and all the tuning the suspension allows.

I don't like----Going slow!


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> TC rubber eh?
> I like----Lipo batteries, 1/10 scale size, 13.5 - 10.5 motors, and all the tuning the suspension allows.
> 
> I don't like----Going slow!


Come on down, you've described our class to a tee !!

We need someone new to give Russ and Mike a challange !!


----------



## Dasmopar

Going slow trumps all the positives of your class I fear.


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> Going slow trumps all the positives of your class I fear.


But traction and set-up is the challange young grasshopper !!

Foam tires = very good traction
Rubber tire = not so good traction

Or best laps this weekend were in the 11-12 sec range, a second or two slower than 12th scale. The fun is fast while being slippery !!

Get a hold of Russ's car next weekend, he's got the fast motor and great set-up. I'm sure he'll let you put on a lap or two. You could try mine, but you'd have to learn how to drive left handed.


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> MAN.....DON'T EVEN GO THERE............He stopped on the 280 bridge and was going to jump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got him back in the truck before the police came. I couldn't get a word in sideways the rest of the way home, I think he's OK now.


Russ - I wouldn't have worried so much about him jumping, more like he would've thrown you in !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*

your right John i was not worried about getting hurt


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> your right John i was not worried about getting hurt


Yeah, you were pretty cool by the time you left. I didn't think you'd throw Russ in. Just hoped nobody cut you off or turned in front of you on the way home.

Check your PM's


----------



## Lazer Guy

rcwebs said:


> :woohoo: Well the long awaited results for our Sunday Points series are:
> 
> *1/10 Pan Car*
> :dudeavid Greer 156
> Lon Burling 131
> Lon Burling II 118
> Louie Szylagyi 25
> Cary Ringle 19
> Darrell Scott 17
> 
> *1/10 Touring Stock Foam*
> :dude:Louie Szilagyi 90
> Willie Thomas 50
> John Holly 25
> Otis Christian 20
> Dan Quisno 19
> Lou Przbyla 19
> Cary Ringle 18
> Willie Thomas 14
> 
> *1/12 Scale Stock*
> :dude:Clayton White 195
> Darrell Scott 182
> Angus 88
> Pat Falgout 74
> Andy Duvall 70
> Dennis Kimple 67
> Mike Norton 66
> Frank Johnson 58
> David Greer 55
> Gene Greer 44
> Dan Quisno 43
> Lon Burling II 32
> Barb Bury 31
> Cary Ringle 30
> Jim Britts 27
> Oliver Closoff 19
> Lou Przbyla 18
> Jody Flipse 17
> Lon Burling 13
> Jason Brown 12
> Louie Szilagyi 11
> 
> *1/10 Touring 19T Rubber*
> :dude:Russ Johnson 769
> John Sigmund 142
> James Reilly 74
> Bobby Falgout 70
> Steve Devine 54
> Louie Szilagyi 41
> Mike Norton 40
> Oliver Clossoff 37
> Raymond Dombrowski 32
> Darrell Scott 17


The bad thing is Darryl's in the #2 spot for 1/12th !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*



Lazer Guy said:


> The bad thing is Darryl's in the #2 spot for 1/12th !!!


 why is that a bad thing


----------



## Lazer Guy

The bad thing is you could of done better in the main Sunday and that would of help you in the points.


----------



## 2056dennis

*maybe*

but Russ when it is all said in done its only points and we are there to have fun and enjoy racing with friends and to see how far we can push our cars to get the fastest lap or run that we can possibbly do and to be honest i dont think that points is correct but oh well not my place to say


----------



## Valkman57

rcwebs said:


> :woohoo: Well the long awaited results for our Sunday Points series are:
> 
> *1/10 Pan Car*
> :dudeavid Greer 156
> Lon Burling 131
> Lon Burling II 118
> Louie Szylagyi 25
> Cary Ringle 19
> Darrell Scott 17
> 
> *1/10 Touring Stock Foam*
> :dude:Louie Szilagyi 90
> Willie Thomas 50
> John Holly 25
> Otis Christian 20
> Dan Quisno 19
> Lou Przbyla 19
> Cary Ringle 18
> Willie Thomas 14
> 
> *1/12 Scale Stock*
> :dude:Clayton White 195
> Darrell Scott 102
> Angus 88
> Pat Falgout 74
> Andy Duvall 70
> Dennis Kimple 67
> Mike Norton 66
> Frank Johnson 58
> David Greer 55
> Gene Greer 44
> Dan Quisno 43
> Lon Burling II 32
> Barb Bury 31
> Cary Ringle 30
> Jim Britts 27
> Oliver Closoff 19
> Lou Przbyla 18
> Jody Flipse 17
> Lon Burling 13
> Jason Brown 12
> Louie Szilagyi 11
> 
> *1/10 Touring 19T Rubber*
> :dude:John Sigmund 1142 (1000 xtra pts for fast lap on 2/15)
> Russ Johnson 769
> James Reilly 74
> Bobby Falgout 70
> Steve Devine 54
> Louie Szilagyi 41
> Mike Norton 40
> Oliver Clossoff 37
> Raymond Dombrowski 32
> Darrell Scott 17


Actually Pat just sent me an update, there was a typo in the previous version. LOL !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*points*

John and you forgot about super sunday double points week so you should of got those also


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Hey John. Nice lap time! :woohoo:

I think I'll be okay this weekend for a charger. But thanks for the advice!


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Valkman57 said:


> Actually Pat just sent me an update, there was a typo in the previous version. LOL !!!


LMAO! Just caught that! :jest:


----------



## Dasmopar

I see I also got a copy of the updated points. I will go ahead and post them here for you guys.


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> but Russ when it is all said in done its only points and we are there to have fun and enjoy racing with friends and to see how far we can push our cars to get the fastest lap or run that we can possibbly do and to be honest i dont think that points is correct but oh well not my place to say


 Dennis, IF IT'S FOR FUN WHY DO YOU SPEND SO MUCH MONEY THAN? I don't care about racing with friend just getting the fastest lap before I break.:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis

*yo mrbighead*

because its fun going fast


----------



## Valkman57

RC-DriftNewb said:


> LMAO! Just caught that! :jest:


Yeah Raymond, a certain guy who's name rymes with buss thinks he's the only one that can manipulate previous quotes and point standings. He's a sneaky little guy - well I showed him !! And beisdes, as Darryl puts it, it's all for fun and the comradary. It's not about the points and who runs you into the wall.............................................................the hell it isn't !!

See you Sunday


----------



## mrbighead

Valkman57 said:


> Yeah Raymond, a certain guy who's name rymes with buss thinks he's the only one that can manipulate previous quotes and point standings. He's a sneaky little guy - well I showed him !! And beisdes, as Darryl puts it, it's all for fun and the comradary. It's not about the points and who runs you into the wall.............................................................the hell it isn't !!
> 
> See you Sunday


 John, do not let Darryl fool you he told me he want to race touring car just to beat you.LOL see you in a few weeks.


----------



## Valkman57

mrbighead said:


> John, do not let Darryl fool you he told me he want to race touring car just to beat you.LOL see you in a few weeks.


MR BH - your free breakfast is going to be reeeeeally cold in a few weeks !! See you then, BTW, we are going to expect TQ and an A main win out of you when you do show up since your the "big race - rubber tire" expert !! :wave::wave:


----------



## Lazer Guy

mrbighead said:


> Dennis, IF IT'S FOR FUN WHY DO YOU SPEND SO MUCH MONEY THAN? I don't care about racing with friend just getting the fastest lap before I break.:wave:


Darryl... I have to agree with Willie, if you want to get the fastest, most, best you can do the other guys are in your way. I mean look at John.... He's in my way all the time :tongue: 



Valkman57 said:


> Yeah Raymond, a certain guy who's name rymes with buss thinks he's the only one that can manipulate previous quotes and point standings. He's a sneaky little guy - well I showed him !! And beisdes, as Darryl puts it, it's all for fun and the comradary. It's not about the points and who runs you into the wall.............................................................the hell it isn't !!
> 
> See you Sunday


John I don't know about you...... There's a lot of funny numbers flying around, and it's not about the points as long as I'm in front of you :devil:.


----------



## mrbighead

Valkman57 said:


> MR BH - your free breakfast is going to be reeeeeally cold in a few weeks !! See you then, BTW, we are going to expect TQ and an A main win out of you when you do show up since your the "big race - rubber tire" expert !! :wave::wave:


 I have learned alot since the last time I race with you. James, Barry, and Dave have been teaching me some new tricks with rubber tire setup. That's why I hope they have a big turn out in rubber. If not I will have to find a race with 25- 35 peolpe to see where I will finish at. Thanks Dennis for the stuff you let me use.


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> Darryl... I have to agree with Willie, if you want to get the fastest, most, best you can do the other guys are in your way. I mean look at John.... He's in my way all the time :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> John I don't know about you...... There's a lot of funny numbers flying around, and it's not about the points as long as I'm in front of you :devil:.


Lazer Dude - it's all for fun and the comradry, we're just racing toy cars !!??

Always in front of me ?? - I thought your were sitting behind me last week - I'm confused !!??:wave::wave:


----------



## Valkman57

*Race Schedule and Points Standings*

Pat - check your PM's

Thanks !!


----------



## Lazer Guy

11.1 guy.... I think I can get some help from Willie when he comes out again. 
Confused ???? Let me help clear your head up :drunk: I was behind you on the track..... thats right..... but I was 1 lap up on you at the time. Do you remember now ???? I just want to help re-construct what really happened so your not confused :lol: 
11.1 .....Damn your fast, I got a pic it up some now !!!!!


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> 11.1 guy.... I think I can get some help from Willie when he comes out again.
> Confused ???? Let me help clear your head up :drunk: I was behind you on the track..... thats right..... but I was 1 lap up on you at the time. Do you remember now ???? I just want to help re-construct what really happened so your not confused :lol:
> 11.1 .....Damn your fast, I got a pic it up some now !!!!!


Sounds great - your target if the layout doesn't change is a documented race lap under 11.1. My target will be how to get the computer to give me another 11.1 !!?? 

I'm actually working on a protoype of an remote control electric arm that wil extend my transponder 3 to 6 ft. in front of my car to get one of those fast laps again !!

Actually that one lap ahead of me is a good thing - it used to be two or three !!

See you Sunday !! :wave::wave:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> I'm actually working on a protoype of an remote control electric arm that wil extend my transponder 3 to 6 ft. in front of my car to get one of those fast laps again !!
> 
> Russ said
> This is what I do===Put your transponder in your 3ed channel and turn it down on your radio, when you want a fast lap turn it up all the way :thumbsup: It works great for me !!!!
> 
> See you Sunday !! :wave::wave:


Should be fun again in rubber Sunday


----------



## Lazer Guy

I'm just hanging out thinking Pat might post an up dated list of the POINTS !!!!!! I'm not saying he will.... but he might ?????????????


----------



## Dasmopar

Sitting here not holding my breath.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*

whats the matter Russ you think that John has caught you, and you know he may have with the super sunday double points week, so ok now i see whats going on


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> Pat....What the hell is the new points order !!


Wow.... cool down John.... He'll post them when he has the time !!!!

Yeah Darryl it could be close now but maybe not ??


----------



## 2056dennis

*mall*

Russ i heard that you and John need to watch out because Bobby is on the move now that he has a nice car


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> Russ i heard that you and John need to watch out because Bobby is on the move now that he has a nice car


I think he really likes the TC5 and he said it's easier to drive than the old HB, (sorry Russ). The question is will he run with us this weekend or defect back to 12th scale ?? 

Hey Bobby, are you out there ?? What up ??


----------



## 2056dennis

*valkman*

hey John are you still running that slipper spool and do you have good breaking with that or have you gotten rid of that and did you order your new motor

hey Andy you must really like that phoenix i see you got another one are you setting one up for 13.5 and one for 17.5


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> hey John are you still running that slipper spool and do you have good breaking with that or have you gotten rid of that and did you order your new motor
> 
> hey Andy you must really like that phoenix i see you got another one are you setting one up for 13.5 and one for 17.5


Slipper spool works great - I use the brake sparingly @ Woodville, looking forward to trying it out @ Lazer. No new motor yet, with only a few weeks left @ Woodville, I'm trying to decide what class I'm going to run @ Lazer before I buy. Probably going to do a motor/ESC upgrade - wish I had your money !!

See you Sunday !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

what do you mean only a few weeks left are you not going to run there after the points are done . Russ what did you break yesterday at riders


----------



## Stewped

2056dennis said:


> hey Andy you must really like that phoenix i see you got another one are you setting one up for 13.5 and one for 17.5


Yep, Not sure why but I think the Phoenix drives better. One will be set up for 10.5 and the other 17.5

I could have ordered the conversion from Josh, but who knows when that would show up.

Angus bought the other Phoenix.


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

cefx in da house i would get a phoenix but i want to see what happens with the lipo thing ( if they make one for the t-bar car or not ) that is my hold up on that and your right i to think that my evo2 drives better then my 12r5 but ihave not had the issues with the 12r5 like i have with the evo and you know i like the idea of running the 13.5 with lipo alot better when Jody runs his that car just seams to react and i cant wait till my lipo and motor shows up


----------



## Stewped

2056dennis said:


> cefx in da house i would get a phoenix but i want to see what happens with the lipo thing ( if they make one for the t-bar car or not ) that is my hold up on that


I already have my solution for the t-bar situation if the single cell lipo becomes popular.


----------



## Dasmopar

I will be running a single cell lipo next season. Screw buying batteries twice a winter.


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> cefx in da house i would get a phoenix but i want to see what happens with the lipo thing ( if they make one for the t-bar car or not ) that is my hold up on that and your right i to think that my evo2 drives better then my 12r5 but ihave not had the issues with the 12r5 like i have with the evo and you know i like the idea of running the 13.5 with lipo alot better when Jody runs his that car just seams to react and i cant wait till my lipo and motor shows up


Hi Dennis, I seen all different types of 12th scales run to day. It's 65 % of the driver I think!!!  You have all the name brands here at the Roar race. the 12r5 and Chuck car looks good so far.


----------



## Stewped

Dasmopar said:


> I will be running a single cell lipo next season. Screw buying batteries twice a winter.


Cool with me. I hope there are more people ready to make the jump to lipo. 

I was holding out on the lipo stuff until there was a clear decision on what was going to happen. I would think that something is going to change for the T-bar cars. I have already figured out how I will deal with it, but I dont want to buy another set-up when they make up their minds.


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> what do you mean only a few weeks left are you not going to run there after the points are done . Russ what did you break yesterday at riders


HI Steve ... I see you lurking 
2056 guy ...I didn't go, You have a PM 

Us rubber guys were talking and wondering what entertainment you 1/12th guys had planed for this Sunday. You've been very entertaining the last 3 or 4 weeks :lol: Should we have the paramedics standing by ????


----------



## 2056dennis

*next year*



Dasmopar said:


> I will be running a single cell lipo next season. Screw buying batteries twice a winter.


Dasmopar i will be in for that i hate haveing to buy batterys all the time cant wait for my stuff to show up


----------



## spruce

2 cell 10.5 sounds good


----------



## Stewped

spruce said:


> 2 cell 10.5 sounds good



Are you sure that will be enough for ya?

You should build a sweet car like Angus, with the 1/18th scale electronics.
That was a winner.


----------



## spruce

Stewped said:


> Are you sure that will be enough for ya?
> 
> You should build a sweet car like Angus, with the 1/18th scale electronics.
> That was a winner.


I'm thinking what I lack in the infield I can make up for on the straight away.


----------



## Dasmopar

spruce said:


> I'm thinking what I lack in the infield I can make up for on the straight away.


Sounds like a plan to me. I will however be going a different route. I'm thinking single cell and 13.5 for stock. sincgle cell and 4.5 for mod.


----------



## Dasmopar

Hey how about a round of







for them rubber tyre sedan guys? Cleanest main ever for them!!


----------



## Dasmopar

I see you guys trolling.....


----------



## Lazer Guy

Thanks Lon .......... We were all like







No body needed a marshal







That was a fun race for all of us.


----------



## spruce

Dasmopar said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. I will however be going a different route. I'm thinking single cell and 13.5 for stock. sincgle cell and 4.5 for mod.


single cell 4.5 I would think would be plenty fast


----------



## Dasmopar

Hye werd up. Nitro Circus comes on at 10pm. on MTV


----------



## Dasmopar

http://summitrcraceway.com/results/Final Results 02-22-2009.htm

region 5 results


----------



## 2056dennis

*tc guys*

yep you are right Dasmopar the tc guys did a great job in the main and looks like Russ better quit helping people he set the one guys car up and got beat by him , and yes i had fun in the gt class man those cars are alot of fun to drive just need to work on my setup and have the right tires on it :woohoo: thanks dude i ran the ones you put on my pit board and it did make a difference


----------



## Dasmopar

David and I both agree the blue ring tires are the better handling tires. So World GT next week too?


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

yep im going to try and do the 2 class thing and gt is one of them


----------



## sg1

Hey Guys,
Some people from Cleveland were planning a road trip over the 8th. Do you guys run world GT? Anyone running 13.5 1/12? If you guys just run 17.5 we'll bring those.
-Wayne


----------



## rcwebs

sg1,

Yes to all. We had 5 yesterday in World GT. A few guys have started bringing out the 12th mods and 12th stock is still our biggest class with 10 to 15.

Pat Falgout
Track Director


----------



## Dasmopar

sg1 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Some people from Cleveland were planning a road trip over the 8th. Do you guys run world GT? Anyone running 13.5 1/12? If you guys just run 17.5 we'll bring those.
> -Wayne


We have like 4 guys running mod 1/12th but our mod class is 2 guys running 13.5 and 2 guys running 10.5. So bring what you want to run. For us it seems the 13.5 VS 10.5 is pretty close.

World GT we have a bunch of guys who bring them but don't always run them. If you guys show up have no fears we will have a class for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Stand by for an important points up date from Pat





















:woohoo:


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> http://summitrcraceway.com/results/Final Results 02-22-2009.htm
> 
> region 5 results


Hey - congratulations to Jody, Willie, Odus, Ron and Cory F. on your runs @ Summit !! Looks like a few of the guys that visit Woodville did great !! Sorry if I missed anybody, those are the names/faces I know.

Lon - thanks for the "atta boy" for the TC rubber main yesterday. It was a great race, six guys ran, all finished and it was a very clean competitive race. Hellava lot of FUN !!

Too bad we go soooooo slooooow or you could join us !!

Hey is there a rule in your classes that the guy with the fastest lap has to do it with all four tires on the track and use all of the track ?????

Seems that there's one guy we run with who employs a "Dukes of Hazard" strategy and jumps over a bit of the track to obtain his fast lap ???

Oh yeah, hey Russ - congrats on the 10.5 lap yesterday !!! How about bringin' "Daisey" along with you next week !! LOL !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*points*

Pat , Russ is worried that the super sunday points did him in . look how bad he wants to know points i say show us at the end and let the cards fall where they fall sorry Russ drive your car and hey may lady luck be with you hehehehe .... go get him John and i think Mike is right there also


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Dasmopar said:


> Hey how about a round of applause for them rubber tyre sedan guys? Cleanest main ever for them!!


Thats because a certain person didnt make it in time for the main.  LOL


----------



## 2056dennis

*tc at woodville*

hey Raymond keep your head up you are getting better you are breaking alot less now then you was and you are starting to be faster


----------



## FrankieS

Hello folks, a newbe here, Frankie Schaffier is the name.. If you were at the track last Sunday you probably saw me, I stopped by for about an hour with my girl friend (Lori) and took a look around. I did officially meet Pat, his wife and son, and said hello to a few, and I thank you for your friendly hospitality.

I do have a couple of TC3’s and plan on coming out on Wed for the practice day, but I need some help. My extent of RC racing was going to the track out back of the mall a couple of years ago, buying the used cars and making about 20 laps.

I have bought an Intellipeck Ice Charger (that I have no idea how to use), a Novak Smart Tray (that I have no idea how to use) and a Astro Power supply that seems like a no brainier. The radio I have is an Spectrm with the sr3000 receiver.

Right now the car is set up like this: Has a 27 turn stock motor with a 26 tooth pinion, a 72 tooth spur gear and the only tires that I have are brand new un-cut Parma “Purple” and “Plaid”, I think their in the area of 64.5 mm dia. I also have a Novak Exployer ESC mounted up.

I have bunches of chassis spares and a few more new stock 27 turn motors. As far a gearing I do have a pack of pinion gears (24, 20,18 and 16), but no spur gears. Tools along with a Hudy set-up board and alignment kit.

So, how close is that to being able to come and make laps on Weds? I will need some help with charging the batt’s and the radio set up.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> Sounds great - your target is a documented race lap under 11.1.


Well John I had to find a way to beat your 11.1  My 10.5 is bonafide and in black and white









Raymond you would of done just fine, theres always next time !!!!

Wow.... Willie congratulations on your great showing at the regionals.

FrankieS







it was nice to meet you and Lori Sunday.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Don't post in this space !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's for Pat to put the points in.


















End of space for points


----------



## mrbighead

Thanks Russ, one more big race to go to. Did you guys get any body who want's to run foam? I need to get ready I don't have a 17.5 any more but next week it should be here.


----------



## 2056dennis

*dont worry you will get some help*



FrankieS said:


> Hello folks, a newbe here, Frankie Schaffier is the name.. If you were at the track last Sunday you probably saw me, I stopped by for about an hour with my girl friend (Lori) and took a look around. I did officially meet Pat, his wife and son, and said hello to a few, and I thank you for your friendly hospitality.
> 
> I do have a couple of TC3’s and plan on coming out on Wed for the practice day, but I need some help. My extent of RC racing was going to the track out back of the mall a couple of years ago, buying the used cars and making about 20 laps.
> 
> I have bought an Intellipeck Ice Charger (that I have no idea how to use), a Novak Smart Tray (that I have no idea how to use) and a Astro Power supply that seems like a no brainier. The radio I have is an Spectrm with the sr3000 receiver.
> 
> Right now the car is set up like this: Has a 27 turn stock motor with a 26 tooth pinion, a 72 tooth spur gear and the only tires that I have are brand new un-cut Parma “Purple” and “Plaid”, I think their in the area of 64.5 mm dia. I also have a Novak Exployer ESC mounted up.
> 
> I have bunches of chassis spares and a few more new stock 27 turn motors. As far a gearing I do have a pack of pinion gears (24, 20,18 and 16), but no spur gears. Tools along with a Hudy set-up board and alignment kit.
> 
> So, how close is that to being able to come and make laps on Weds? I will need some help with charging the batt’s and the radio set up.


Frankie all you half to do is ask there is alot of people that will be more then happy to help you and its allways good to see new faces in our hobby :wave:


----------



## Dasmopar

Valkman57 said:


> Lon - thanks for the "atta boy" for the TC rubber main yesterday. It was a great race, six guys ran, all finished and it was a very clean competitive race. Hellava lot of FUN !!
> 
> Too bad we go soooooo slooooow or you could join us !!
> 
> Hey is there a rule in your classes that the guy with the fastest lap has to do it with all four tires on the track and use all of the track ?????
> 
> Seems that there's one guy we run with who employs a "Dukes of Hazard" strategy and jumps over a bit of the track to obtain his fast lap ???
> 
> Oh yeah, hey Russ - congrats on the 10.5 lap yesterday !!! How about bringin' "Daisey" along with you next week !! LOL !!!


Hey nothing wrong with racing slow cars. We all know it's more fun to drive slow cars fast than it is to drive fast cars slow. I'm sure once I get old I will also wanna race in a slower car so I can keep up with it. Right now I"m good with going 10.4 with the world GT and 10.3 with the 1/12 car and thats using the WHOLE TRACK!!!

How was traction for you rubber guys in the main? It really seemed to come around for the foam tire cars I think.


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> Hey nothing wrong with racing slow cars. We all know it's more fun to drive slow cars fast than it is to drive fast cars slow. I'm sure once I get old I will also wanna race in a slower car so I can keep up with it. Right now I"m good with going 10.4 with the world GT and 10.3 with the 1/12 car and thats using the WHOLE TRACK!!!
> 
> How was traction for you rubber guys in the main? It really seemed to come around for the foam tire cars I think.


I thought traction was fine by the time we ran the main, we even had a few folks that were traction rolling in a few places. Most of the time the traction starts out pretty squirrely the morning after they run oval, but it's all good by the time we get to the main.

I think that "whole track" thing should be in something official called "the rules", but we're still working on that. 

I also think you really fast-foam guys should be pulling the trigger a little more and break into the 9 sec. range !!!

See you Sunday:wave::wave:


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*



Valkman57 said:


> I thought traction was fine by the time we ran the main, we even had a few folks that were traction rolling in a few places. Most of the time the traction starts out pretty squirrely the morning after they run oval, but it's all good by the time we get to the main.
> 
> I think that "whole track" thing should be in something official called "the rules", but we're still working on that.
> 
> I also think you really fast-foam guys should be pulling the trigger a little more and break into the 9 sec. range !!!
> 
> See you Sunday:wave::wave:


9 second really


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> I think that "whole track" thing should be in something official called "the rules", but we're still working on that.
> 
> 
> Hay Valkboy57......I just looked at the Roar rule book and it says nothing about it. Your just PO-ed cuz I beat your 11.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volkboy57 said
> I also think you really fast-foam guys should be pulling the trigger a little more and break into the 9 sec. range !!!
> 
> 
> Yeah ... I'm with Valkboy57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you foam guys are slow, your back tires are as wide as all 4 of our rubber tires.
> 
> See you Sunday:wave::wave:



Pats working on the points so be patient Darryl.
I know where I'm at it's Darryl thats worried about his #2 spot, thats all he talked about on the way home Sunday.


----------



## 2056dennis

*Russ*



Lazer Guy said:


> Pats working on the points so be patient Darryl.
> I know where I'm at it's Darryl thats worried about his #2 spot, thats all he talked about on the way home Sunday.


Russ all you like to do is stir up S$#t i told Pat not to even put it on here until its over so now what i dont have any of those funny little guys you keep putting in these post or i would , and believe me i have a couple in mind for you :woohoo:


----------



## 2056dennis

*makeing laps*



FrankieS said:


> Hello folks, a newbe here, Frankie Schaffier is the name.. If you were at the track last Sunday you probably saw me, I stopped by for about an hour with my girl friend (Lori) and took a look around. I did officially meet Pat, his wife and son, and said hello to a few, and I thank you for your friendly hospitality.
> 
> I do have a couple of TC3’s and plan on coming out on Wed for the practice day, but I need some help. My extent of RC racing was going to the track out back of the mall a couple of years ago, buying the used cars and making about 20 laps.
> 
> I have bought an Intellipeck Ice Charger (that I have no idea how to use), a Novak Smart Tray (that I have no idea how to use) and a Astro Power supply that seems like a no brainier. The radio I have is an Spectrm with the sr3000 receiver.
> 
> Right now the car is set up like this: Has a 27 turn stock motor with a 26 tooth pinion, a 72 tooth spur gear and the only tires that I have are brand new un-cut Parma “Purple” and “Plaid”, I think their in the area of 64.5 mm dia. I also have a Novak Exployer ESC mounted up.
> 
> I have bunches of chassis spares and a few more new stock 27 turn motors. As far a gearing I do have a pack of pinion gears (24, 20,18 and 16), but no spur gears. Tools along with a Hudy set-up board and alignment kit.
> 
> So, how close is that to being able to come and make laps on Weds? I will need some help with charging the batt’s and the radio set up.


Frankie what you have is fine for makeing laps but you may want to get some rubber tires and some different spur gears and pinions you can talk to John or even Carry they both run the associated touring cars and they can get you geared pretty close to where you need to be and hope to see you on Sunday


----------



## rcwebs

Lazer Guy said:


> Don't post in this space !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It's for Pat to put the points in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in the Series has 3 or more points! :woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of space for points


:wave: Hi guys! I told you at the beginning that I'm no good at counting!

Pat


----------



## Lazer Guy

WHAT







ME







NEVER







I'm on your side Darryl... Yeah... You don't want to see how many points your screw up cost you and we understand that. Don't be so hard on yourself man !!! It's simple... Just don't look at the points {WHEN THEY GO UP ???} and you wont be so mad







at yourself.


Hi Pat ..... Whats up ???? Oh ... Not the points yet I see !!! 3 points or more LOL.... That OK we can wait till you find somebody that can count LOL. John said he would do it a long time ago, all he needs is the print outs.


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> Frankie what you have is fine for makeing laps but you may want to get some rubber tires and some different spur gears and pinions you can talk to John or even Carry they both run the associated touring cars and they can get you geared pretty close to where you need to be and hope to see you on Sunday


Dennis, thank you for the reply.

That's the type of info that I need, hopefully John or Carry will be at the track tomorrow (Wed) to get me headed in the right direction. I don't have a problem with buying, I just need to know what I need.

My quest tomorrow is to have someone teach me how to set up the Ice charger, then just get in laps. Along with coming up with the list of things I need to get to suit the track (gearing, gears, etc). If someone happens to have a set of tires new or used that I need, bring them, I'd be happy to buy them. That'll give me something to run tomorrow night.

My main goal is to get in laps. I sure hope you guys have the rails bolted down good, I have the feeling I'm going to try and move them tomorrow night.

Thanks again Dennis!!


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pat ..... Whats up ???? Oh ... Not the points yet I see !!! That OK we can wait till you find somebody that can count LOL. John said he would do it a long time ago, all he needs is the print outs.


Yeah - I'd love to count the points, one for Lazer Dude, two for me. One for Lazer Dude, three for me !!!

"Volkboy" - that's very un-smoooov !!!

Raymond - sorry to see you didn't make the main last Sunday, it would have been just as good of a run with you out there. Just keep getting as much track time as you can. You've come along way in a few short months.


----------



## 2056dennis

*help*



FrankieS said:


> Dennis, thank you for the reply.
> 
> That's the type of info that I need, hopefully John or Carry will be at the track tomorrow (Wed) to get me headed in the right direction. I don't have a problem with buying, I just need to know what I need.
> 
> My quest tomorrow is to have someone teach me how to set up the Ice charger, then just get in laps. Along with coming up with the list of things I need to get to suit the track (gearing, gears, etc). If someone happens to have a set of tires new or used that I need, bring them, I'd be happy to buy them. That'll give me something to run tomorrow night.
> 
> My main goal is to get in laps. I sure hope you guys have the rails bolted down good, I have the feeling I'm going to try and move them tomorrow night.
> 
> Thanks again Dennis!!


Frankie do you know if you have 64 pitch gears now or do you have 48 pitch 
the ice is not bad to setup it really deoends on your batteries that you are using againa me John or Russ use the ice so we can help you there also and the novak discharger is really no big deal either do you happen to know when you are goingto be at the mall maybe i can getaway and stop in to help ya


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> Frankie do you know if you have 64 pitch gears now or do you have 48 pitch
> the ice is not bad to setup it really deoends on your batteries that you are using againa me John or Russ use the ice so we can help you there also and the novak discharger is really no big deal either do you happen to know when you are goingto be at the mall maybe i can getaway and stop in to help ya


Dennis, I have the 48 pitch gears (I think, I'll check tonight) and my batts are 3300's Ni-Mh. The batteries are new, I bought them about three years ago, soldered them together and added the pig-tail (w/ dean connectors) in the little jig thingy I bought from Reedy, and that's it. They have never been charged. 

I'm going to make it to the track somewhere in the 6pm range. Make a special trip in to help me! "Wow" !! Too cool, thanks..


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

your batteries may be junk allready they really dont stay good very long so you may be in for some new batteries to , pretty much i run my packs for about half the season and they turn to junk


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> your batteries may be junk allready they really dont stay good very long so you may be in for some new batteries to , pretty much i run my packs for about half the season and they turn to junk


Crap... That figures.. Hopefully they"ll take enough of a charge to allow me to get in some laps. I guess I need to add batteries to the "things to buy" list.


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

valkman said:


> Raymond - sorry to see you didn't make the main last Sunday, it would have been just as good of a run with you out there. Just keep getting as much track time as you can. You've come along way in a few short months.


Haha I really doubt it.  But thanks

I still feel like(Dont kill me Russ and Deryl) there's something up mechanically causing part of the knuckle issue I was having. Just doesn't add up in my mind! We'll see this Sunday. 

Anyone know if Pats got 28's in yet?? One of my tires has worn through to the foam. :freak:


----------



## 2056dennis

*list*

Frankie you are going to need some traction compound and the hobby shop has that there and i will be there to try and help ya out as much as i can


----------



## Valkman57

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Haha I really doubt it.  But thanks
> 
> I still feel like(Dont kill me Russ and Deryl) there's something up mechanically causing part of the knuckle issue I was having. Just doesn't add up in my mind! We'll see this Sunday.
> 
> Anyone know if Pats got 28's in yet?? One of my tires has worn through to the foam. :freak:


Raymond - I've got a couple spare 28's you can have - see me on Sunday. What kind of front bumper do have ?? Is it an oversized foam or just the standard ?? I run an overiszed foam with a hard plastic bottom, it helps protect the front end from those occasional bumps with the boards.

See you Sunday.


----------



## 2056dennis

*yep*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Haha I really doubt it.  But thanks
> 
> I still feel like(Dont kill me Russ and Darrell ) there's something up mechanically causing part of the knuckle issue I was having. Just doesn't add up in my mind! We'll see this Sunday.
> 
> Anyone know if Pats got 28's in yet?? One of my tires has worn through to the foam. :freak:


Raymond that mechanical thing you are talking about is the BOARDS , hey man just haveing fun with ya and do like John just said get the bigger bumper and that will cover more of the front wheels for protection i think they are made by p-dub and dont spell my name that way again see i fixed it


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> Raymond that mechanical thing you are talking about is the BOARDS , hey man just haveing fun with ya and do like John just said get the bigger bumper and that will cover more of the front wheels for protection i think they are made by p-dub and dont spell my name that way again see i fixed it


So is that Deryl or his other brother Darrell, personally I've been typing Darryl ever since I met you !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*right*



Valkman57 said:


> So is that Deryl or his other brother Darrell, personally I've been typing Darryl ever since I met you !!


yes i know (dont make me maddddddd )


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> Frankie you are going to need some traction compound and the hobby shop has that there and i will be there to try and help ya out as much as i can


Thanks again Dennis!!


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Valkman57 said:


> Raymond - I've got a couple spare 28's you can have - see me on Sunday. What kind of front bumper do have ?? Is it an oversized foam or just the standard ?? I run an overiszed foam with a hard plastic bottom, it helps protect the front end from those occasional bumps with the boards.
> 
> See you Sunday.


Hey thanks John! Its just the standard bumper. I think I've seen that plastic bottom part you're talking about. P-Dub?? Will have to check it out. Can you just buy foam and cut it? Any special foam needed?? 



Dennis said:


> Raymond that mechanical thing you are talking about is the BOARDS , hey man just having fun with ya and do like John just said get the bigger bumper and that will cover more of the front wheels for protection i think they are made by p-dub and don't spell my name that way again see i fixed it


Hey! Those BOARDS are supposed to move out of MY WAY when my car gets close!  BTW nice running in the 10 scale foam DARRELL!


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> yes i know (dont make me maddddddd )


Hi Dennis, I was going to spell you name wrong I don't want to make you mad. I might need something from you. I he was in a hurry dennis relax please.
:freak:


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey willie*

hey did you see what i said about you on the hurricane site . hellow lazerlady


----------



## Lazer Guy

RC-DriftNewb said:


> I still feel like(Dont kill me Russ and Darrell) there's something up mechanically causing part of the knuckle issue I was having. Just doesn't add up in my mind! We'll see this Sunday.


Raymond ..... I'm not going to kill you just push you around a little :roll::lol: When I gave you the pro4 I taped all the holes in the knuckles with an M3 tap. You ran into everything but the drivers stand and could not break them :jest: As I told you then it's the best way to make them last as it reduces the stress at the screws holes. They come in bottoming and starting, use the starting tap and don't run it all the way in. Let the tip of the tap come out just a little way so the screw will have something to grip to at the end of the threads. 
I hope that helps you until you get aluminum knuckles, as you know thats what we all use. I would like to see you run all day and not break anything !!! 
See ya Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis

*lazerdude*

hey Russ you have mail


----------



## Lazer Guy

PM back at ya :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis

*lazerdude*

no back at you and you to Valkman


----------



## Lazer Guy

Well if your going to be like that back at you again then. 

Hay Pat ........LOOK .....Nobody said anything about the points on this page!!!!! Them guys should leave you alone man !!!!!!LOL


----------



## rcwebs

*Points 1 2 3 uh 3?*

Ooooh!

I've finally recounted all the points!

Everyone has 4 or more points now!

You guys spend way too much time having fun on the computer. I'm in the middle of Pinewood derby season and we're just too busy with all the little guys.

See everyone this weekend!

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

hey now thats a good answer way to go Pat  and thats for you Russ


----------



## Dasmopar

Just so everyone knows I sent a PM to hammer. I guess your suppost to let everyone know who you have sent a PRIVATE message to.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*



Dasmopar said:


> Just so everyone knows I sent a PM to hammer. I guess your suppost to let everyone know who you have sent a PRIVATE message to.


 you got mail


----------



## Lazer Guy

Dasmopar said:


> I sent a PRIVATE message to Dashmopar.


+1
FYI !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcwebs

*Candid camera attacks Hobby Stop West Raceway*

Well the knashing of teeth is here, the Leprechaun nation invasion is taking prisoners!

LMAO! Russ is giving up Darrell to the invaders!

Watch out racers, you could be next!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

Man how did that troll get in there with them leprechaun's ????


----------



## 2056dennis

*no way*

i refuse to go to the green nation where did you get that , that does it PAT you better look out . WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK RUSS IVE GOT 2 NEW TARGETS NOW


----------



## 2056dennis

*Troll*

oooopps you must be talking about the one in the back looking over everyones back was you standing on a chair Russ


----------



## FrankieS

rcwebs said:


> Well the knashing of teeth is here, the Leprechaun nation invasion is taking prisoners!
> 
> LMAO! Russ is giving up Darrell to the invaders!
> 
> Watch out racers, you could be next!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!! I’m the new guy here, and I’ve been wanting to place faces to names along with forum names… Now.. I’m not so sure I want to know. Though I do recognize the gent with his tongue sticking out. That is, his face I recognize, not his tongue. He did take the time to say hello on Sunday, and instructed me to get my girlfriend a car.

Leprechauns… What tires to you run in that class, rubber or foam?


----------



## 2056dennis

*yep*

now look what you 2 did you got the new guy into it also nice going PAT AND RUSS . Frankie im the one in the middle of the 2 green goblems


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Lazer Guy said:


> Raymond ..... I'm not going to kill you just push you around a little :roll::lol: When I gave you the pro4 I taped all the holes in the knuckles with an M3 tap. You ran into everything but the drivers stand and could not break them :jest: As I told you then it's the best way to make them last as it reduces the stress at the screws holes. They come in bottoming and starting, use the starting tap and don't run it all the way in. Let the tip of the tap come out just a little way so the screw will have something to grip to at the end of the threads.
> I hope that helps you until you get aluminum knuckles, as you know thats what we all use. I would like to see you run all day and not break anything !!!
> See ya Sunday :thumbsup:


Holy crap Russ! You know that may just be causing part of it! Because almost all of them were snapping at the threaded section!  I wish that was caught BEFORE I broke 6 of them. LOL  At least I got you to admit I beat the crap out of it and didn't break though! :jest: I'll see if I can find a tap and start doing it to EVERYTHING. And hopefully Sunday not break so much! Really I should have done it sooner since that's why my H arm broke.. 

YGM Russ


----------



## rcwebs

> Leprechauns… What tires to you run in that class, rubber or foam?


:jest: Well those Leprechauns tell me that honey wheat beer is the traction compound of choice! And after a few runs it doesn't matter what kind of tires your running. :freak: And from the look of that picture they know what they are talking about. LOL

Pat


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey did you see what i said about you on the hurricane site . hellow lazerlady



Thank you Dennis, I am geting a new car don't know which brand.


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*



mrbighead said:


> Thank you Dennis, I am geting a new car don't know which brand.


you dont need a new car just get that thing back up to date, and dont do anything untilafter the nats so you are not chaseing setup and gearing both , hey call me


----------



## Dasmopar

Darryl and Russ have PM's incase anyone wanted to know.


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> you dont need a new car just get that thing back up to date, and dont do anything untilafter the nats so you are not chaseing setup and gearing both , hey call me


 Just call when you get up today. Brad have some new motor coming in this week should be fast.

:woohoo:


----------



## Stewped

Dasmopar said:


> Darryl and Russ have PM's incase anyone wanted to know.


Yes, I needed to know.

Lon has one too.


----------



## sg1

Hey Dennis,
Looks like 3- 1/12 17.5, 1- 13.5 GT, and 1- 13.5 1/12 will be making the trip over on the 8th!! See you then.
-Wayne


----------



## FrankieS

*Thanks Guys!!*

Hello guys,

Just wanted to drop a note and say thanks to Russ and Dennis for the help last night. I appreciate the time you two took to make sure my car ran and I got in lots of track time. Its nights like last night that keep rookies like me coming back for more. And I’ll be back, I know there is more guys in the club that I haven’t ran into yet. I want to make sure I leave no one out, you know, just being fair and all. 

Personally for my first time on the track, I checked it as a success. I didn’t send parts a flying around the track, I didn’t knock the wall down, I didn’t blow up any batteries, and no body got real po’d at me for being in the way. Though I did get hit in the rear more times then Loni Anderson making her way through a crowded bar. I’ll get quicker in time, you’ll see.

With the help of Russ and Dennis I was able to spend near an hour of just driving, and it was great fun. Again…. Russ and Dennis, thank you for all your help!!

See ya soon!
Frankie


----------



## 2056dennis

*all right*



sg1 said:


> Hey Dennis,
> Looks like 3- 1/12 17.5, 1- 13.5 GT, and 1- 13.5 1/12 will be making the trip over on the 8th!! See you then.
> -Wayne


sounds good i will have you guys a pit spot , and when you get to the mall and pull in go to the stop sign and turn left and you will be at the andersens end of the building then go around behind the mall and when you see a small area that goes back in that is where you want to drop off your stuff im sure you will see us going in and out and is that 5 people in all or just the threelike we talked befor


----------



## 2056dennis

*no problem*

hey we need new faces and racers to help keep our hobby alive so when we can help its not a problem and the fun is just beginning wait until we show you how to set that baby up and then you can really enjoy the car and all the fun and Frankie it looks like you are not going to have a problem in picking things up so you will be up to speed in no time


----------



## 2056dennis

*pm*

Dasmopar and Russ you have pms if anyone wanted to know and yes you to Valkman


----------



## Lazer Guy

FrankieS....... Your very welcome..... We all know what it's like to be the new guy. We all need help at some time or another and that will never change. I new when you did your fist lap and didn't hit anything and nobody got hurt :lol: that you would be fine. When you get your car in better shape we will make it drive like it should for you, then it will be even more fun.


----------



## Lazer Guy

I got some PM's from some people but I'm not saying who so don't ask.


----------



## sg1

2056dennis said:


> sounds good i will have you guys a pit spot , and when you get to the mall and pull in go to the stop sign and turn left and you will be at the andersens end of the building then go around behind the mall and when you see a small area that goes back in that is where you want to drop off your stuff im sure you will see us going in and out and is that 5 people in all or just the threelike we talked befor


I will be running 13.5- 1/12, my son is in for 17.5- 1/12 and 13.5- GT, Dave Morrow is 17.5- 1/12, and a new guy, Chris, will run 17.5- 1/12 for the first time this year.


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok*

i will have 4 spots for you guys and if you go back up in here and see a pic with David and Gene Greer in it im the guy inbetween them without the green shirt


----------



## Dasmopar

Stewped said:


> Yes, I needed to know.
> 
> Lon has one too.


Andy, Russ, and Darryl have pm's


----------



## Dasmopar

Ok I just read the thread and got all caught back up. 

Things worth noting: Awww Group hug for everyone! Dave Morrow? Holy crap! I better get my shit dialed in.


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> Dasmopar and Russ you have pms if anyone wanted to know and yes you to Valkman


Say what ?? No I will not help you sabotage Russ's car !!

I have the utmost respect for a guy like Russ - not Russ, but a guy like him !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*



Valkman57 said:


> Say what ?? No I will not help you sabotage Russ's car !!
> 
> I have the utmost respect for a guy like Russ - not Russ, but a guy like him !!


i dont know what he is talking about Russ really and Dasmopar yes the Akron Mafia is comeing to town so beware


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> Say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I will not help you sabotage Russ's car !!





2056dennis said:


> i dont know what he is talking about Russ really


You two guys are doing a lot of PMing







Makes me think your up to something


----------



## 2056dennis

*dang Russ*



Lazer Guy said:


> You two guys are doing a lot of PMing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think your up to something


i must say Russ you do have some pretty cool little dudes to help you get your point across , Russ do you have a can of white or silver paint the lexan bodies


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> You two guys are doing a lot of PMing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think your up to something


I'm actually the little green guy, Darrell just loves to give out hugs !!! I've seen him hugging a couple leprechauns in a picture a few weeks ago !!


----------



## Lazer Guy

No paint I'm sorry to say !!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*oh no*

was not talking about them dudes so you part of the greeny nation i knew there was something wrong with you it really sux to be you John and the badd part is you admitt to it . and thanks for checking Russ and what your not going to bit#$ about the points man you are slipping


----------



## Lazer Guy

Lazer Guy said:


> Stand by for an important points up date from Pat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woohoo:


It wont do any good cuz it's pin wood derby time now


----------



## 2056dennis

*lazer guy*

lazer guy sit right there and im sure you will be the first to see the points but do not go anywhere so you can be first to see them


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> lazer guy sit right there and im sure you will be the first to see the points but do not go anywhere so you can be first to see them


Hi guys, what do I get for my points breakfast next week. Dennis needs somebody shorter than him to play with.


----------



## spruce

Dasmopar said:


> Andy, Russ, and Darryl have pm's


I don't have any PMs, not even one


----------



## 2056dennis

*ooooopppss*

hey Dasmopar i think someone is feeling left out


----------



## spruce

sent myself a PM. I feel better now:woohoo:


----------



## Dasmopar

I'd send him a pm but he would just yell at me for it.


----------



## kropy

Dasmopar said:


> I'd send him a pm but he would just yell at me for it.


I thought you just might consider that "Pillow Talk"


----------



## spruce

no more pillow talk, he's found someone new.

btw snakehead terror is on SCI-FI


----------



## Lazer Guy

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Points race tomorrow<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
/////////////////Do you know where your at???????\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## 2056dennis

*yes i know where im at do you*

:freak: yes Russ i am at home on my computor waiting to see what else you come up with hahahahahahaha:woohoo:


----------



## Dasmopar

spruce said:


> no more pillow talk, he's found someone new.
> 
> btw snakehead terror is on SCI-FI



I'm thinking about flushing the pirahnas and getting a stingray now....


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

had alot of fun today and it seamed like alot of other peolpe did to, and man Barb was in prime form aka ( go ahead ) hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dasmopar

I had fun too! I pretty much figured out that for the main trying to run paragon on the rear tires and Niftytech on the fronts is a bad idea. I also learned that no matter what Andy says 16deg of timing in the motor is faster than 6deg.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey Dasmopar*



Dasmopar said:


> I had fun too! I pretty much figured out that for the main trying to run paragon on the rear tires and Niftytech on the fronts is a bad idea. I also learned that no matter what Andy says 16deg of timing in the motor is faster than 6deg.


 hey did you try your lipo without the weight, mine should be here this week some time i hope befor wed so i can go and run it my booster should be here monday


----------



## Dasmopar

2056dennis said:


> hey did you try your lipo without the weight, mine should be here this week some time i hope befor wed so i can go and run it my booster should be here monday


No No. For me to switch over to the lipos it will be a whole big deal for me. Plus those lipos are really my dad's so he will be there wed. trying them out. Please help him out with the set up since he has no idea what he is getting into.


----------



## Dasmopar

Hey check this one out.


----------



## Dasmopar

Hey and whats the deal with russ---->







taking his slow pile--->







home and not leaving it at the track for me to win the rubber tire class?







Thats BS!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

LOL .....Lon ...... I had my granddaughters B-day party that I was supposed to be at by 1:00







Thanks Pat for running rubber first and thanks rubber guys







for trying to help me get in two qualifiers. As it turned out if rubber was last I would not of been able to run at all. When I left at 1:30 the first qualifier was still not over


----------



## Stewped

Dasmopar said:


> I had fun too! I pretty much figured out that for the main trying to run paragon on the rear tires and Niftytech on the fronts is a bad idea. I also learned that no matter what Andy says 16deg of timing in the motor is faster than 6deg.


Dont be a chicken, turn it up to 30deg. Wus


----------



## Dasmopar

Stewped said:


> Dont be a chicken, turn it up to 30deg. Wus



I just might


----------



## FrankieS

Ewwwww.. Now that just ain't right!!


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> LOL .....Lon ...... I had my granddaughters B-day party that I was supposed to be at by 1:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pat for running rubber first and thanks rubber guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for trying to help me get in two qualifiers. As it turned out if rubber was last I would not of been able to run at all. When I left at 1:30 the first qualifier was still not over


Russ - hope you had a good time @ the b-day party, you missed another good clean main. Seven started, six finished - it was all good. Darrell's got your heater, don't know if you meant to leave it or not. 

I'll be at the track this Wednesday around 5:00 to shake out my new speedo and practice a bit if you, Darrell and Frank are interested.


----------



## 2056dennis

*Omg*



Dasmopar said:


> I just might


Dasmopar damn dude this is more then what we all wanted to see thats for sure , oh and Russ i heard there was NO points given out because you were not there man how much did you pay Pat for that one


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey Valkman*

a Valkman i dont mess with heaters someone can get hurt with those besides i dont need a gun , and a big allright goes out to Dustin he is doing a nice job with the new car keep it up but we will need to get the car where it should be and i will have the battery packs that ya got from Jody ready for you also


----------



## Dustinh

Id like to thank everyone who has helped me out in the last month. Thanks a million.
Dustin


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> a Valkman i dont mess with heaters someone can get hurt with those besides i dont need a gun , and a big allright goes out to Dustin he is doing a nice job with the new car keep it up but we will need to get the car where it should be and i will have the battery packs that ya got from Jody ready for you also


Hey Dennis, call me when you can.Valkman I want my food.:wave:


----------



## Valkman57

mrbighead said:


> Hey Dennis, call me when you can.Valkman I want my food.:wave:


Damn Mr BH, I waited @ Bob Evans again last Sunday morning for two hours and you were a no show !!! What up with that ?? You want food, you got to show !!!

I've also been saving you a piece of pizza from a couple weeks ago. It's getting a little green and fuzzy, but I'm there for you dog!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*holly crap*



Dustinh said:


> Id like to thank everyone who has helped me out in the last month. Thanks a million.
> Dustin


hey all Dustin in da house and Dustin remember you half to stay infront of Pat


----------



## JBandit

Yo Lon, its me Jason B. We gonna run stock 1/12 scale so there will be another big class this weekend? Some out of towners are coming right??


----------



## Stewped

JBandit said:


> Yo Lon, its me Jason B. We gonna run stock 1/12 scale so there will be another big class this weekend? Some out of towners are coming right??


There is at least one mod car coming too. Run stock with the rest of the ladies if you like.:lol:


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey guys*

anyone tried the single cell lipo yet im still waiting on my booster to show up and what motor was everyone thinking with the lipo for next year


----------



## Dasmopar

Stewped said:


> There is at least one mod car coming too. Run stock with the rest of the ladies if you like.:lol:


I'm with Stewped on this one Jason. You'll have Clayton to race with this weekend.


----------



## Dasmopar

2056dennis said:


> anyone tried the single cell lipo yet im still waiting on my booster to show up and what motor was everyone thinking with the lipo for next year


Dad got a rec pack from hobby stoop today. 300mah 2 cell lipo for 20 bucks.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> Russ .... Darrell's got your heater, don't know if you meant to leave it or not.
> 
> I'll be at the track this Wednesday around 5:00 to shake out my new speedo and practice a bit if you, Darrell and Frank are interested.


Thanks Darrel for getting my heater..... I ran out pretty fast and forgot it. 

I'm not sure if I will go to the track Wednesday yet or not, I will let you know.


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

wow Russ has a avatar lmk


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*



Dasmopar said:


> Dad got a rec pack from hobby stoop today. 300mah 2 cell lipo for 20 bucks.


thats a pretty good price my booster was 25.00 from tq


----------



## 2056dennis

*lazerdude*



Lazer Guy said:


> Thanks Darrel for getting my heater..... I ran out pretty fast and forgot it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will go to the track Wednesday yet or not, I will let you know.


lazerdude are you spelling my name wrong (DONT MAKE ME MADDDDDD)


----------



## Lazer Guy

OH man ..... I forgot an L !!!!!!! Here is some more just in case some one else does it LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Oh it's a small l ......llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Sorry bout that .... Are you mad at me ???????? 

I will let you know about Wednesday with a PM. 

Lon ... I will be sending you a PM to send to Darrellllllllll.


----------



## mrbighead

*Mr. Dennis*



Lazer Guy said:


> OH man ..... I forgot an L !!!!!!! Here is some more just in case some one else does it LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Oh it's a small l ......llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Sorry bout that .... Are you mad at me ????????
> 
> I will let you know about Wednesday with a PM.
> 
> Lon ... I will be sending you a PM to send to Darrellllllllll.


Russ, please do not get him mad. I need some foam tires from he. He might take it out on me.:freak:


----------



## Lazer Guy

OK MRBH I'll be nice to him till you get the foams from him, after that it's on again :thumbsup: 
Are you racing with us this Sunday ???? Foam or rubber ????


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Guy said:


> OH man ..... I forgot an L !!!!!!! Here is some more just in case some one else does it LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Oh it's a small l ......llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Sorry bout that .... Are you mad at me ????????
> 
> I will let you know about Wednesday with a PM.
> 
> Lon ... I will be sending you a PM to send to Darrellllllllll.


OK I will be sure to forward it to John then.


----------



## FrankieS

*Lazer Guy*

Hey Russ,

I've sent you a PM..

thanks,
Frankie


----------



## 2056dennis

*What*



Lazer Guy said:


> OK MRBH I'll be nice to him till you get the foams from him, after that it's on again :thumbsup:
> Are you racing with us this Sunday ???? Foam or rubber ????


what do you mean its on again Russ


----------



## JBandit

Dasmopar said:


> I'm with Stewped on this one Jason. You'll have Clayton to race with this weekend.


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> what do you mean its on again Russ


OH just the regular stuff



































You know.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey John*

hey John you have a pm


----------



## Lazer Guy

FrankieS said:


> Hey Russ,I've sent you a PM..thanks,Frankie


Got it and back 2 ya !!!!


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> wow Russ has a avatar lmk


So do "eye".

Sorry there Darrell - no PM recieved. I repsonded to your PM from yesterday sometime this morning, haven't heard a weard since.

Party on Wayne !!


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> Thanks Darrel for getting my heater..... I ran out pretty fast and forgot it.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will go to the track Wednesday yet or not, I will let you know.


Damn it Darrell........................ I told you we could have sold it and he wouldn't have know a thing !!!

Eye, eye captain !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*nope not going to happen*

im sorry John i will not bring out the car to help take Russ out so you can close the gap on him , and no the new motor you got is not enough to get me to do that


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> im sorry John i will not bring out the car to help take Russ out so you can close the gap on him , and no the new motor you got is not enough to get me to do that


Dennis you have PM.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey bighead*

you are suppose to send the pm first and then tell me i have one not the other way around


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> im sorry John i will not bring out the car to help take Russ out so you can close the gap on him , and no the new motor you got is not enough to get me to do that


Thanks Darrell







for not taking the bribe from John









John can you really see us with that avatar ?????


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow Russ*

im sorry Russ but the 2 new motors you got is not going to get me to take John out. man whats up with you guys do you really want to win that bad not to mention Russ ,John has allready offered 2 new motors and a new mrt transponder and his deal is sounding pretty tempting .


----------



## fergie

2056dennis said:


> you are suppose to send the pm first and then tell me i have one not the other way around


Dennis you got pm.
You also, Lon

Ron F.


----------



## sg1

Ron,
Are you running Sunday?
-Wayne


----------



## 2056dennis

*allright*

hey Wayne sounds like we will have a full house get there asap


----------



## fergie

sg1 said:


> Ron,
> Are you running Sunday?
> -Wayne


Yes, Cory & I will be there and I'm bringing Phil Zimmerman also.:wave:


----------



## Dasmopar

fergie said:


> Yes, Cory & I will be there and I'm bringing Phil Zimmerman also.:wave:


13.5 or 10.5?


----------



## fergie

Dasmopar said:


> 13.5 or 10.5?


stock 17.5


----------



## semi

I have not been on here in awhile and was wondering who had a pm.


----------



## 2056dennis

*sorry semi*



semi said:


> I have not been on here in awhile and was wondering who had a pm.


 semi this site is for club members ONLY so therefor you do not get PM'S


----------



## 2056dennis

*pm's*

lazerdude you have a pm 
valkman you have a pm
bighead you have a pm


----------



## Valkman57

semi said:


> I have not been on here in awhile and was wondering who had a pm.


Hey semi - good to see your still around. We'll cut you some slack about not making Woodville this year, but don't try it @ Lazer this summer.

I drive right by your house on the way to Lazer and it won't be pretty if your a no show !!

You've got a PM, just to make you happy !!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

semi said:


> I have not been on here in awhile and was wondering who had a pm.



What do you mean by who has a PM







Are you trying to start something ??????


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> lazerdude you have a pm
> valkman you have a pm
> bighead you have a pm


Hey Darrell, not sure if your BS'n or not, but no PM's from you either yesterday or today. Are you trying to start something ?? No peanuts for you !!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey vman*

hey vman did you get that new esc and motor put in yet and are you going to run it tonight or what


----------



## Dasmopar

Anyone got a 10.5 motor I can try on sunday?


----------



## 2056dennis

*10.5*



Dasmopar said:


> Anyone got a 10.5 motor I can try on sunday?


 try Bobby i heard he has one i have a 6.5 lrp


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> Hey Darrell, not sure if your BS'n or not, but !!!!


WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Your kidding right ????You don't know ??????


----------



## Dasmopar

2056dennis said:


> try Bobby i heard he has one i have a 6.5 lrp



What in the world did you have in mind when you bought a 6.5?


----------



## 2056dennis

*6.5*



Dasmopar said:


> What in the world did you have in mind when you bought a 6.5?


 i run this motor at lazer last year well a few times anyhow i will have it with me tonight and this sunday if you want to give it a run


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> hey vman did you get that new esc and motor put in yet and are you going to run it tonight or what


Yup, Yup and Yup, be there tonight for the shakedown run.


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> i run this motor at lazer last year well a few times anyhow i will have it with me tonight and this sunday if you want to give it a run


Dennis, I think you should stick with the 21.5.


----------



## 2056dennis

*oh really*



mrbighead said:


> Dennis, I think you should stick with the 21.5.


 and can you say repo iwant my lipo sack back and screw you on those tires now what do you say FATHEAD


----------



## Lazer Guy

Damn Willie ..... Is that what you call being nice to him 


Hay somebody tell you know who that his new charger came today :woohoo:
I would send him a PM but Darel broke mine


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> i run this motor at lazer last year well a few times anyhow i will have it with me tonight and this sunday if you want to give it a run


Dennis, you need to stick with that 21.5 motor.:thumbsup:


----------



## Valkman57

mrbighead said:


> Dennis, you need to stick with that 21.5 motor.:thumbsup:


I'm going to check and see if they have a 22.5 motor for Darrell - that would be cool !!

Eye Eye Matey !!


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Lazer Guy said:


> Hay somebody tell you know who that his new charger came today :woohoo:
> I would send him a PM but Darel broke mine


Thanks!!! Happy that thing finally showed up! The charger works great!! :woohoo:


Oh, and let me be the first to say it...

I BEAT DARRELL TONIGHT AT PRACTICE!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*hold up*

wait just oneminute i lapped you and russ


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> wait just oneminute russ lapped me but RC-Drift you only kept up with me


Thats what happened in what people call the real world :thumbsup: RC-Drift did pull up on you but he got into some traffic and that stopped him from passing you.


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

LazerGuy said:


> 2056dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait just oneminute russ lapped me but RC-Drift you only kept up with me
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happened in what people call the real world RC-Drift did pull up on you but he got into some traffic and that stopped him from passing you. Not Counting the time he really did pass you.
Click to expand...

LMAO:jest:

Dont forget about Vman. He lapped him too, before his tires were even worn in!


Russ. I just wanted to say again. Thanks for getting the the charger! No more asking to use someone elses! :woohoo:


----------



## 2056dennis

*holly crap batman*

you 2 need to quit sniffing the paragon


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Hey Darrell. In all honesty, how slow were you going when I did pass you? Or did you let me by? lol

Tonight was fun. Glad to see another rubber guy out there. If everyone comes again Sunday, we'll have 9 of us!


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> you 2 need to quit sniffing the paragon


I thought you lap Russ. I dont know what to believe any more. I know I should be sleep so I can meet you in the morning.cool:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Willie ......3:45am !!!!!! wow thats late.

To be honest with all them little cars out there it's hard to say who was the fastest but it was fun, I want a rematch with Darrell.

RC Drift.....I'm glad you like the charger, you definitely needed a good one and now you have it, I'm glad I could help. You are improving very fast and now your fun to race with. 

Frankie.... Take a look at all your H-arms and see if you have some with droop screws. Maybe the tc4 arms will fit on your tc3 ??? maybe John knows ?????


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Guy said:


> Frankie.... Take a look at all your H-arms and see if you have some with droop screws. Maybe the tc4 arms will fit on your tc3 ??? maybe John knows ?????


I'm going to dig through my spares tonight. I think the tc4 arms will fit, I was surfing threads on RC Tech site and thought I remember seeing that the 4 arms fit the 3's. If that's the case, I may be good to go, unless they changed the 4 arms when they went from the pan chassis to the flat chassis on the tc4.

I may just call Assoc and ask them..

Russ, I sent you a PM by the way just a bit ago..

Again.. Russ, Darrell and John.. Thanks for the help last night. I think I actually went faster then a slow walk once or twice. When I got past by that old guy walking from one end of the track to the other, I figured it was time to pick it up a notch. 

And Russ, no harm meant about the old guy comment above..


----------



## 2056dennis

*well*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Hey Darrell. In all honesty, how slow were you going when I did pass you? Or did you let me by? lol
> 
> Tonight was fun. Glad to see another rubber guy out there. If everyone comes again Sunday, we'll have 9 of us!


 seans how you want to be honest i was playing with you you should know that just about everytime i went around you i spun you on purpose next time we will get on the track without the little cars and you so called tc drivers will learn the hard way

and glad to see Frankie picking up the pace and wow you still have not even broke a part yet

and all i can say is bring it on RUSS any time lazerdude


----------



## Valkman57

Darrell - you have three false PM's !!

Remember I'm keeping an eye on you !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey vman*



Valkman57 said:


> Darrell - you have three false PM's !!
> 
> Remember I'm keeping an eye on you !!


 you really did not get those pm's i sent your kidding right


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> you really did not get those pm's i sent your kidding right


Keep an eye on my avitar, if it blinks @ you, I'm kidding. If it does your also having a serious seventies flashback !!


----------



## mrbighead

Lazer Guy said:


> Willie ......3:45am !!!!!! wow thats late.
> 
> To be honest with all them little cars out there it's hard to say who was the fastest but it was fun, I want a rematch with Darrell.
> 
> RC Drift.....I'm glad you like the charger, you definitely needed a good one and now you have it, I'm glad I could help. You are improving very fast and now your fun to race with.
> 
> Frankie.... Take a look at all your H-arms and see if you have some with droop screws. Maybe the tc4 arms will fit on your tc3 ??? maybe John knows ?????


Yes Russ, I get off work 3:00 .I look on here and see what my only friend have to say Darrell.:dude:


----------



## FrankieS

*TC3 Droop Screws*

Here is a picture off the Assc site of the tc3 frt arm, are those set screws the droop adj screws? Maybe the arms on my car are an not the lastest arms.


http://aedownloads.com/downloads/item_photos/3885.jpg


A couple more weeks of driving and I may solve the problem with a new TC5.


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

I should be there for some 1/12th stock. Gonna try get a few other Mi. racers to come as well!. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Yes those arms have droop screws :thumbsup:


----------



## Valkman57

FrankieS said:


> Here is a picture off the Assc site of the tc3 frt arm, are those set screws the droop adj screws? Maybe the arms on my car are an not the lastest arms.
> 
> 
> http://aedownloads.com/downloads/item_photos/3885.jpg
> 
> 
> A couple more weeks of driving and I may solve the problem with a new TC5.


Yup - those are droop screws and it looks like the arms have the proper holes they go into. A new set of arms should be a good cheap upgrade.

TC5 would be a good way to go, let your TC3 take the lumps for a few more weeks until you get the hang of it.

I dropped you a PM on the sale of my BL system.

See ya !!


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

Joe Trandell & Dave Johnson said they're in for 17.5 1/12th too. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankieS

Cool.. I'll look and see if I have some of those arms at home tonight. If not, the search is on. After sorting through the excel parts sheet on Assoc site, it don't look like the 3's and 4's are interchangeable. So I'll need a source to buy those arms from, if I need to do that.

I got your PM on the BL system. Bring it to the track on Sunday if you would.

Thanks again for you help.




Valkman57 said:


> Yup - those are droop screws and it looks like the arms have the proper holes they go into. A new set of arms should be a good cheap upgrade.
> 
> TC5 would be a good way to go, let your TC3 take the lumps for a few more weeks until you get the hang of it.
> 
> I dropped you a PM on the sale of my BL system.
> 
> See ya !!


----------



## Dasmopar

"Frank Ulbrik" said:


> Joe Trandell & Dave Johnson said they're in for 17.5 1/12th too. :thumbsup:


Good news. Should be a cubic shit ton of 1/12 scalers there.


----------



## Dasmopar

42 laps to make the A main?


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

i hope pat has spots for pits if all these guys show up


----------



## sg1

Me too!! I hope you save me 4 or 5!!!


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

2056dennis said:


> seans how you want to be honest i was playing with you you should know that just about everytime i went around you i spun you on purpose next time we will get on the track without the little cars and you so called tc drivers will learn the hard way


Yeah, I kinda figured. It was still fun for me! Watching the our cars side by side through the turns.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured. It was still fun for me! Watching the our cars side by side through the turns.


 yes i had alot of fun like Russ said now we can have fun with you and yes youare doing alot better and its good to see


----------



## 2056dennis

*pit spots*



sg1 said:


> Me too!! I hope you save me 4 or 5!!!


 its going to be hard to do, there is alot of other people coming in for this weekend and its probably going to be first come , so i dont think the owner will let me but i will try as i posted above im not sure where he is going to put every body this will be the biggest group of racers thats been there this year


----------



## dragrace

I'll be there this weekend. Coming from Indy.

Steve Dunn


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Double pitting then? I'll try and keep to one side, if people need space.


----------



## FrankieS

Someone could pit in the bathroom, since they drive like ....


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Dennis - You have a PM. A real one!


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

man i got a pm did you get one vman and what about you lazerdude


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> man i got a pm did you get one vman and what about you lazerdude


Yada, yada, yada. No soup for you !!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey vman*



Valkman57 said:


> Yada, yada, yada. No soup for you !!!!!


 if you are trying to sing do not give up your day job hahahahahahahahahahaha:wave:


----------



## Lazer Guy

FrankieS said:


> Someone could pit in the bathroom, since they drive like ....


Thats funny right there but Darrell is a good driver







one of the best. 

I'm not saying if I got any PM's








Some people think it's gay


----------



## Valkman57

Check this one out - it's pretty cool !!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=246460

Make sure you take note of the action on the back wall !!

I think it's got Lazer Speedway written all over it !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

Russ WHAT and man that is SLOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW sorry vman but that is slow


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> Thats funny right there but Darrell is a good driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the best.
> 
> I'm not saying if I got any PM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gay


Damn Russ, I thought you and Darrell always road together just to save gas !!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

I'm not saying if I got any PM's








Some people think John is gay







[/QUOTE]


----------



## gasman

FrankieS said:


> Someone could pit in the bathroom, since they drive like ....


It is nice and warm in there better than by the track!


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Hey Darrell! Clear out some of your messages!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*yep just took care of that*

hey thanks for the help sounds like you got it under control


----------



## rcwebs

Darrell,

PM to ya!

Pat


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## 2056dennis

*Pat*

back at ya and i dont have any tables that big i will ask Russ and see what he has avail


----------



## Dasmopar

Valkman57 you sir have a PM.


----------



## fergie

We have 5 from Fort Wayne and 1 from Indy(Steve Dunn) coming.

Lon, you have pm.

I thought I would get in on the pm stuff. Felt left out.


----------



## sg1

What time will doors open Sunday?


----------



## 2056dennis

*doors open*

Wayne doors useually around 9:15 and racing starts at about 12:00- 12:30


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey lazerdude*

Russ do you have a couple of heavy tables that the track can use if neededit sounds like about 15 more people are going to be there if not more , look out Pat get the security gaurds ready


----------



## Lazer Guy

I can bring some but the words heavy and old guy should never be used together :freak:


----------



## Dasmopar

Hey Fergie you have a pm. 

I was thinking. Oh hold on a sec I have to go poop. I'll be right back.


----------



## Dasmopar

Whoo! So anyway I was thinking there is going to be alot of people at the track this sunday. Maybe we should just cancle rubber tyre sedan to save some pit spots for the real racers? What do you guys think?


----------



## FrankieS

Dasmopar said:


> I was thinking. Oh hold on a sec I have to go poop. I'll be right back.


Now that's funny!! And it's settled, your pitting in the bathroom.


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> Whoo! So anyway I was thinking there is going to be alot of people at the track this sunday. Maybe we should just cancle rubber tyre sedan to save some pit spots for the real racers? What do you guys think?


Hey Das - I've got another great idea, let's have the rubber tire guys just show up and be the race marshalls all day, that way we wouldn't have to disturb the concentration of those fast foamguys ????...............................NOT!!

Rubber tire TC will not be denied !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey now*

if you tc guys would go faster maybe the 12th scale guys would not fall asleep marshaling your race ( marshaling is that a word ):wave:


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> if you tc guys would go faster maybe the 12th scale guys would not fall asleep marshaling your race ( marshaling is that a word ):wave:


Dennis, if you would build everybody diffs like you did mine, they would be faster 1 hold sec.


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> if you tc guys would go faster maybe the 12th scale guys would not fall asleep marshaling your race ( marshaling is that a word ):wave:


2056guy....After racing with you Wednesday I know there will be at lest 3 rubber TC's that will do better lap times then YOU do in your 1/12th this Sunday







. What say you bout that







??????? 
If you leave your drill press, power saw, disk-grinder and welder at home somebody could pit next to you


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

so bighead did that workout for you , and what are you talking about you are the one that has to have your side and mine at the table .(Russ)


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> so bighead did that workout for you , and what are you talking about you are the one that has to have your side and mine at the table .(Russ)


Dennis, that workout good thanks. Russ you have P.M.


----------



## 2056dennis

*tc*

Russ what 3 guys you talking about


----------



## Lazer Lady

Don't any of you guys have a job????? 

You just talk, talk, talk.......if you were as fast as your mouth's maybe one of you would win !!!:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis

*wwwwwooooooooowwwwww did she really say that*

a,a,a,a,a, you really did say that , are you just getting ready for the new season and oh not to mention hellow :wave:


----------



## Lazer Lady

Blah...blah...blah 

:wave:Hiya Dennis....how ya' doing?


----------



## 2056dennis

*lazerlady*

how you doing and tell Russ if he needs help to lmk


----------



## Lazer Lady

I don't need to tell him anything, he lives on here :freak: Send him a PM lol


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok ok*

Russ you have a pm and so do you vman


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Hey, who on Sunday comes down from Toledo? Not sure if I can get a truck or not, and need some help taking tables down, if I get some. They're big.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey Raymond*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Hey, who on Sunday comes down from Toledo? Not sure if I can get a truck or not, and need some help taking tables down, if I get some. They're big.


 i think we are going to be set with what Pat has and what Russ has and we all are going to half to make out pits a little smaller


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

2056dennis said:


> i think we are going to be set with what Pat has and what Russ has and we all are going to half to make out pits a little smaller


Alright not a problem. If something comes up, lmk. I'll get the heap of a truck going to bring some down.


----------



## Lazer Guy

I'll bring 3 6foot & 2 4foot, that will be 26feet of tables, I'm not bringing my 4x8's


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Where are the tables even going to go? Are they going to move the rock crawling stuff?


----------



## Dasmopar

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Where are the tables even going to go? Are they going to move the rock crawling stuff?



Fold up the ping pong (or as the asians say ping pong.) and slide it aside.


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> i think we are going to be set with what Pat has and what Russ has and we all are going to half to make out


WOWAAAAAaaahhhhhh







I'm not making out with any of you guys







Maybe Lon & John but thats it


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

lol

Alright. I'm still bring a couple tables just in case.


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Lady said:


> Don't any of you guys have a job?????
> 
> You just talk, talk, talk.......if you were as fast as your mouth's maybe one of you would win !!!:wave:


Hey Lazer Chick, you stole my "eye", give it back !!!

Tie Russ up and keep him home tommorow, I need him to no-show so I can catch him in the points !! I can send cash direct to your Paypal account, interested !!??

Hope you getting ready for May 3rd !!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## mrbighead

Valkman57 said:


> Hey Lazer Chick, you stole my "eye", give it back !!!
> 
> Tie Russ up and keep him home tommorow, I need him to no-show so I can catch him in the points !! I can send cash direct to your Paypal account, interested !!??
> 
> Hope you getting ready for May 3rd !!:woohoo::woohoo:


How much are paying? Russ we can split the money just stay at Mcdonalds until 11:30.:wave:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Willie .... That will work..... You sign me up and John will not know I'm in, then when our race comes up I'll walk in and throw down.

John this is Leslie not Russ.... send $100 now, if I get the $ I'll keep him home.

John this is Russ again...... She means it !!!!!!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

This is what the pit area will look like


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> Willie .... That will work..... You sign me up and John will not know I'm in, then when our race comes up I'll walk in and throw down.
> 
> John this is Leslie not Russ.... send $100 now, if I get the $ I'll keep him home.
> 
> John this is Russ again...... She means it !!!!!!!


Nah - I guess I'll have to whoop him the old fashioned way.....................................put'm in the wall !!!!

See you manyana !!!


----------



## Lazer Lady

Yep, Paypal will be just fine, I can use the money !! I offer no promises of keeping him home.... caveat emptor!! 

I have only been thinking about opening day so far , its much too early.....and cold, we could even have more snow  

Lazer treats tomorrow :woohoo:

Oh & its MY eye, you stole it !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*lazer treats*

all right !!!!!!!!! lazer treats !!!!!!!!!! russ are you still going to pick me up


----------



## Lazer Guy

Yes.. I'll be there at 8:00ish


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok*

ok i will be ready


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> all right !!!!!!!!! lazer treats !!!!!!!!!! russ are you still going to pick me up


Russ, pick me to please.


----------



## 2056dennis

*whats up*

you going to show up to and bring James with you


----------



## mrbighead

I would like to come down BUT no foam guys to run with. I ask James on Friday about coming down. James wanted to go to MSI. That's the only person I have to run with.


----------



## Dasmopar

Hey good racing today!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*great racing today*

would like to see everyone next week to


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> would like to see everyone next week to


I had a good time too. I order a new motor so should be faster next Thanks Dennis, and Russ, James.


----------



## Stewped

Dasmopar said:


> Hey good racing today!!



Did Bruce finish a full 8 minute main?


----------



## 2056dennis

*race*

Andy the race i watched he played with Larry out there , Larry had some major issues with his car and well Bruce just kind of made it a race between them


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Lazer and Valk havent posted on here yet?? Since when does THAT happen????


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, you have P.M.


----------



## 2056dennis

*bighead*

bighead back at ya and your weight is on 3 sites for sale


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, you have P.M. again.


----------



## mrbighead

Valkman57, I will be a bigger man for once in my life. I am sorry I take everything to serious. Sometime people do not want to play kid games it cost $15.00 dollars to race it might not be much, but you do not care how your car is but I do.


----------



## Dasmopar

Stewped said:


> Did Bruce finish a full 8 minute main?


Yes he did but I think he only went like 30 laps so I'm not counting it. Plus his car was spinning out right from the get go. Gutcheck was running away from him till his 2.5 cell battery pack dumped with 4.5min to go.


----------



## Lazer Guy

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Lazer and Valk havent posted on here yet?? Since when does THAT happen????


What do you mean by That ????? Are you trying to start somthin ??? Or what ??? 
:woohoo: You got in the 12's and didn't break anything !!!! Thats great !!! 11's are next. 
The flappers are much better then the round thingys thats for sure. We can hit them and not break and more people finish there races now, Thanks Pat.
I had a ball yesterday thats for sure :tongue:
Is next Sunday the last points race ?????


----------



## Dasmopar

Wait! There are points?


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> What do you mean by That ????? Are you trying to start somthin ??? Or what ???
> :woohoo: You got in the 12's and didn't break anything !!!! Thats great !!! 11's are next.
> The flappers are much better then the round thingys thats for sure. We can hit them and not break and more people finish there races now, Thanks Pat.
> I had a ball yesterday thats for sure :tongue:
> Is next Sunday the last points race ?????


No points for you !!!


----------



## Dasmopar

Valkman57 said:


> No points for you !!!


yada yada yada


----------



## Lazer Guy

Points ...... Sure theres points ...Shheees What did you think ????
Pat told me how it works.
Just add up the number of laps you got in all the races and divide that by the number of races. then subtract the average number of racers in your class and thats what ya got. 
I did mine and I have 241.017 points now :thumbsup:


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> Points ...... Sure theres points ...Shheees What did you think ????
> Pat told me how it works.
> Just add up the number of laps you got in all the races and divide that by the number of races. then subtract the average number of racers in your class and thats what ya got.
> I did mine and I have 241.017 points now :thumbsup:


Cool - I just calculated mine and I have 241.016, we're down to the wire on the 22nd !!


----------



## Dasmopar

I came up with -7??????? I never was good with rythmatics


----------



## Lazer Guy

Yeah John... I new it was going to be tight


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

John you have someone worried about them there points , from what Pat said that Raymond is makeing his move to the top and sounds like you guys better pick the pace up or the rookie will get ya GO GET THEM RAYMOND TAKE NO PRISONERS :woohoo:


----------



## FrankieS

Dasmopar said:


> I came up with -7??????? I never was good with rythmatics


You forgot to carry the 1 ..


----------



## 2056dennis

*some of the best 12th scale racers out there*

yep Frankie there was some of the best 12th scale guys there and im talking guys that compete with the worlds best so yes you can take this as far as you want and some even make money while doing this , heck Pat gave me some money to make sure Bobby did not beat him in the main and im not sure but i may owe him some money back my car was tweaked bad in the main


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> yep Frankie there was some of the best 12th scale guys there and im talking guys that compete with the worlds


Some of those guys were hauling the mail with their 1/12 cars, it was fun to watch. The 1/12 class is very cool. I spent a good part of yesterday web surfing info on the 1/12 scale cars. And it has me re-considering what my “new” car purchase may be. The short list of the things that I like about the 1/12 class is the size of the cars, less complex then the 1/10TC, less parts to send flying across the room when I impale the wall, less expensive then the 1/10TC to buy and repair, fewer spares to haul, uses the same stock motor setup as my TC. 

I didn’t see where ROAR has approved a 1s Li-Po for the 1/12 class, but I understand from lurking on the RC-Tech form that some are running SMC single cell Li-Po’s, as I’m sure some folks in this club are doing the same.

Have I missed anything? Are there some disadvantages that I haven’t come across? With the exception of screwing around with the cutting of foam tires. 

And I didn't stay to see the main, but you were running good in the heats, it was very cool. No matter what Russ says.


----------



## 2056dennis

*well your right*

they are easyer to work on and yes they are cheaper but if you noticed i still cary a big rolling box with me and its full of different parts and whatnot for that car and they are very twitchy to drive or i should say they are very sensitive to steering input and then you still half to get a tire turer and you have alot of different types of tires but they are just as fun to race as any other car . and yes the heats did go ok but there was alot of stuff going on in those to make it hard to get a good run in and i dont want to talk about the main that was a a total tweaked out ride and was a handful to even try and get it around the track


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Lazer Guy said:


> What do you mean by That ????? Are you trying to start somthin ??? Or what ???
> :woohoo: You got in the 12's and didn't break anything !!!! Thats great !!! 11's are next.
> The flappers are much better then the round thingys thats for sure. We can hit them and not break and more people finish there races now, Thanks Pat.
> I had a ball yesterday thats for sure :tongue:
> Is next Sunday the last points race ?????


What if I am???

Thanks! I don't think I'll see any 11s next week but I'm hoping for a lot more 12s! The flappers are great and I have to feel like my super strength 4lb bumper is helping keep the breaks down too.

And tell your wife THANKS for the cookies. They were good.


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

2056dennis said:


> John you have someone worried about them there points , from what Pat said that Raymond is makeing his move to the top and sounds like you guys better pick the pace up or the rookie will get ya GO GET THEM RAYMOND TAKE NO PRISONERS :woohoo:


I didnt hear that. Stop putting these lies in my head! lol 

My goal is 23 laps before the season ends.That would be great.


----------



## FrankieS

RC-DriftNewb said:


> And tell your wife THANKS for the cookies. They were good.


Ya know, I heard the cookies were good... MAYBE next time I might get some, or just one, or some crumbs.......


----------



## 2056dennis

*Frankie*

i did forget to tell you that they are running lipo's in the 12th scale cars but they are not approved yet and i for got to mention these cars are pretty tuff to a certain extent and they still break like the other cars if i was where you are at i would for sure go with the tc and get that down then make the move if that is what you really want and if you can work on a tc these will not be to much of a problem and Raymond you were not standing there when Pat said that but everyone is watching how fast you are catching these 2 point hungary clowns


----------



## Valkman57

FrankieS said:


> Ya know, I heard the cookies were good... MAYBE next time I might get some, or just one, or some crumbs.......


I think we'll have to change someone's name to "Das-cookie-monster", can anybody guess who ?? I seen three cookies disappear all at once, right before my very eyes, and that was just his first visit !!!


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> i did forget to tell you that they are running lipo's in the 12th scale cars but they are not approved yet and i for got to mention these cars are pretty tuff to a certain extent and they still break like the other cars if i was where you are at i would for sure go with the tc and get that down then make the move if that is what you really want and if you can work on a tc these will not be to much of a problem.


Working on the TC is pretty much a breeze (with the exception of getting the ball caps off the ball studs), I'm just looking at options at this point. And no, I'm not driving any new car no matter what class, until I get more seat time.. errrrrr... driver stand time under my belt. 

You know this would be a bunch easier if I was setting behind the wheel looking out the windshield of these darn things. :thumbsup:

Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

2056dennis said:


> Raymond you were not standing there when Pat said that but everyone is watching how fast you are catching these 2 point hungary clowns


Oh. I thought you were just BS'ing. Not even sure what to think now. :freak:

Going Wed to learn the new motor.


----------



## 2056dennis

*no problem*



FrankieS said:


> Working on the TC is pretty much a breeze (with the exception of getting the ball caps off the ball studs), I'm just looking at options at this point. And no, I'm not driving any new car no matter what class, until I get more seat time.. errrrrr... driver stand time under my belt.
> 
> You know this would be a bunch easier if I was setting behind the wheel looking out the windshield of these darn things. :thumbsup:
> 
> Again, thank you for your help.


and hey you will be up to speed in a couple of good months of going and getting that lap time in , heck we all can use as much of that as we can get


----------



## Dasmopar

FrankieS said:


> Some of those guys were hauling the mail with their 1/12 cars, it was fun to watch. The 1/12 class is very cool. I spent a good part of yesterday web surfing info on the 1/12 scale cars. And it has me re-considering what my “new” car purchase may be. The short list of the things that I like about the 1/12 class is the size of the cars, less complex then the 1/10TC, less parts to send flying across the room when I impale the wall, less expensive then the 1/10TC to buy and repair, fewer spares to haul, uses the same stock motor setup as my TC.
> 
> I didn’t see where ROAR has approved a 1s Li-Po for the 1/12 class, but I understand from lurking on the RC-Tech form that some are running SMC single cell Li-Po’s, as I’m sure some folks in this club are doing the same.
> 
> Have I missed anything? Are there some disadvantages that I haven’t come across? With the exception of screwing around with the cutting of foam tires.
> 
> And I didn't stay to see the main, but you were running good in the heats, it was very cool. No matter what Russ says.


YES!!!! Frankly Frank you have seen what all these other rubber guys have failed to see. It is alot cheaper to get going with, set up is pretty easy. Most of the tuning is done through tire dope. Single cell lipo has been agreed on by most of us to be fair game for next season. I'm just starting to dabble in the lipos now. 

If you want a car thats pretty fast and tough as nails get the AE RC12R. I don't think it's the best car but I do beleive it to be the easiest to set up, most durable, cheapest, and hobby stop stocks alot of the parts since Bob and Pat both have one. 

Get one and I will be happy to show you the ropes. 12th scale is more about tedious maintence on the car. The real trick is to put the exact same car down on the track every time.


----------



## Dasmopar

Valkman57 said:


> I think we'll have to change someone's name to "Das-cookie-monster", can anybody guess who ?? I seen three cookies disappear all at once, right before my very eyes, and that was just his first visit !!!


HEy Russ offered so I didn't want to offend him by not taking one infront of him.


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> HEy Russ offered so I didn't want to offend him by not taking one infront of him.


"Dascookie" - I think that has a good ring to it. Russ should certainly not be offended and Lazer Lady should be very honored by the dedication and enthusiasm you gave to her cookies !!!

We have free lunch up @ Lazer during the summer, maybe we could also call you "Das-hotdog".

Hey - quit trying to stray Frankie over to the dark side !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*Frankie if you do go with the 12th scale*

just remember to keep a tc for out doors it is alot of fun not to mention it will take you back to your old style of racing on asphalt plus we dont race 12th scales on asphalt



and what we may see Das- cookie- dog at lazer wow now that would be fun to see him wheel one of those slow cars


----------



## Lazer Guy

Dasmopar said:


> HEy Russ offered so I didn't want to offend him by not taking one infront of him.


If you only took one we would of been offended :thumbsup:

You can race mod with us, theres nothing slow about mod rubber TC's.
I think there might be a GT class this year.
Is this Sunday a points race ????? 
What time is it ...realy ????
Is it raining over there ????
Do you know where you are in the points ????
What happens if your going the speed of light and you turn a light on ???


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

Russ WHAT ARE YOU LOOSEING IT ooopppps wait a minute i take that back Russ you have lost it and there is one thing he did say was true mod is mod and you can not call it slow , and i forgot to mention Russ is getting a new car for this outdoor season its made in mexico so i think he is getting 2 of them probably one for parts


----------



## Lazer Guy

Darrell ........I...I.I am.... never mind !!!!! Darrell = The master of misinformation :freak::freak: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FrankieS

*Hey Russ*



Lazer Guy said:


> If you only took one we would of been offended :thumbsup:
> 
> You can race mod with us, theres nothing slow about mod rubber TC's.
> I think there might be a GT class this year.
> Is this Sunday a points race ?????
> What time is it ...realy ????
> Is it raining over there ????
> Do you know where you are in the points ????
> What happens if your going the speed of light and you turn a light on ???


I’m not sure if your talking to me or not, but I’ll answer anyway..

1. If I do buy a 1/12 I’ll keep a TC for the outdoor stuff. I mean, free hotdogs, how can a guy go wrong.

2. What is the GT class? You guys probably understand you have too many classes right?

3. I’m pulling for Raymond in the points. Raymond and I may put a race team together called “Team Impact”. 

4. Time doesn’t matter to you Russ.
5. Yes.. It’s raining and flooding.
6. I’m in the same place in points this year as I was last year.
7. Read Einstein’s theory of relativity, it explains your question very well.

So your saying some people had more then one cookie and I didn’t get any? 

Lori said she wants her car body to be painted purple, with her name above the door, with something cool on the “spoiler thingy” on the back, with purple wheels and maybe the M&M guy on the hood. Take your time, she won’t be able to race until after tax day in April.


----------



## 2056dennis

*well*



Lazer Guy said:


> Darrell ........I...I.I am.... never mind !!!!! Darrell = The master of misinformation :freak::freak: :lol::lol::lol:


 if i have been misinformed about any info then what does that mean RUSS you are not telling me all the info or just leaveing alot out

Frankie and Raymond is going to be team Impact wow for sure i will stay in 12th scale because that sounds like alot of issues and Frankie gt is just like the 12th scales only at a 10th scale


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Frankie, dont listen to those 12th scale guys!!!

Team Impact huh? Hey! I didnt brake anything last week! besides a solder joint.  Sounds good though. Who's our sponsor???


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> Frankie and Raymond is going to be team Impact wow for sure i will stay in 12th scale because that sounds like alot of issues and Frankie gt is just like the 12th scales only at a 10th scale


Ahhh.. The world GT stuff, 1/10 pan car... Got ya now... Thanks..


----------



## FrankieS

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Who's our sponsor???


It would have to be a supply house with lots of spare parts.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

FrankieS said:


> It would have to be a supply house with lots of spare parts.. :thumbsup:


AWESOME!! With Russ's wallet behind it?!


----------



## 2056dennis

*supply house*

holly crap you 2 better get the same car that way you can get parts and pass them back and forth as you need , hahahahahahahahaha just kidding its good to see new faces in this hobby , i mean look at vman he is hooked and you 2 guys are right behind him but you know what that is where we all are RACING GURU's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS ALL ABOUT THE NEED FOR SPEED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valkman57

RC-DriftNewb said:


> AWESOME!! With Russ's wallet behind it?!


Russ is sponsoring an RC team ??, heck I'll join !! Count me in, I'll send a list of what I need. Nah, I'll send a list of what I WANT!! That sounds like fun !!!

Thanks Russ, whata Guy !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey i want in on that*

Russ i see now thats why you are buying to new cars i will send my list in also :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::


----------



## Lazer Lady

RUSS DOESN'T HAVE A WALLET !!!


----------



## Lazer Guy

Darrell !!!!!!....Now ya got me sponsoring a team !!!!! What are you going ta do to me next ???? 
Well if I'm going to do that Darrell has to be the team leader so PM him what you want and he'll put together a list of the stuff :thumbsup: Then he can send the order to Leslie and she will get it for you.


----------



## 2056dennis

*no way in he77*



Lazer Guy said:


> Darrell !!!!!!....Now ya got me sponsoring a team !!!!! What are you going ta do to me next ????
> Well if I'm going to do that Darrell has to be the team leader so PM him what you want and he'll put together a list of the stuff :thumbsup: Then he can send the order to Leslie and she will get it for you.


there is no way that is going to happen Russ right now me and lazerlady get along and im not going to be the one that changes that , and it was not me that got that all started ya better read up a little more on that one


----------



## 2056dennis

*here ya go*



Valkman57 said:


> Russ is sponsoring an RC team ??, heck I'll join !! Count me in, I'll send a list of what I need. Nah, I'll send a list of what I WANT!! That sounds like fun !!!
> 
> Thanks Russ, whata Guy !!


right here Russ this is what got that going or


----------



## 2056dennis

*or was it this*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> AWESOME!! With Russ's wallet behind it?!


look at this Russ


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Darrell must be changing our posts to make it look like WE started it!!

:jest:


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey Raymond*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Darrell must be changing our posts to make it look like WE started it!!
> 
> :jest:


 did you sell your other esc motor  i may half to play repo man this weekend


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Hey! Not cool. I was joking lol


----------



## 2056dennis

*can you say repo*

and what about you


----------



## Dasmopar

Werd up!


----------



## FrankieS

Just checking in and I see you guys (and lady) where shooting the breeze here until late last night, while I was rebuilding my car.

Well it's done.. Save me a pit spot for tonight and a cookie..


----------



## Lazer Guy

Thats great Frankie..... Now maybe we can set you car up right for ya.


----------



## 2056dennis

*rebuild your car*



FrankieS said:


> Just checking in and I see you guys (and lady) where shooting the breeze here until late last night, while I was rebuilding my car.
> 
> Well it's done.. Save me a pit spot for tonight and a cookie..


do we need to do that , just kidding i really did, my car was bent after all the hits i took out there and still not sure if the electronics are ok yet , i will know that tonight .


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Guy said:


> Thats great Frankie..... Now maybe we can set you car up right for ya.


Well we'll get closer.. The one thing I didn't do yet was rebuild the shocks, that's next along with going throught the diff's. After that there's nothing left, the whole darn thing is pretty much new.

At least now the car is tight. All new lower arms with droop screws, all new pins in the arms for mounting to the chassis and the pins for mounting the carriers to the arms, new carriers for the frt spindles, new set screws, took apart the bearings and flushed and lubed them, new axle drive pins, shimmed the axles to remove any slop, new balls, new ball ends, etc, etc..

I did put it up on my plate and set end stops, ride height (sorta), frt toe (sorta) and camber. So it should just be an adjustment from there, it’s closer then the last time you helped me.

I also got the balancer, though I didn't do any soldering to get the connections cleaned up at the power supply. Nor did I install the BL system in the car as of yet.

Ohh.. And I did mount a different body, one that I had bought pre-painted, it came with the other stuff I bought. The paint job is goofy (sucks), but it's better then the Vette body I was running last week. But I'm not to worried how it looks, just how it goes.


----------



## 2056dennis

*man someone is hooked*

sounds like you are doing everything the right way i would get some laps and some races in befor i went and got a different car and by the time next indoor season rolls around you should be ready to jump in with full force


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> i would get some laps and some races in befor i went and got a different car and by the time next indoor season rolls around you should be ready to jump in with full force


Yeah, I know, I know... Man I want a new car though. Come mid April I'm going to have to do something because Lori will start coming out and driving. At first I thought I'd put together one of the other TC3's that I have. But looking them over, one of them is in real good shape, but needs some of the same things this car needed, not nearly as much as this car, but it still needs updated.

So at that point I may just give her this car that will be well sorted by then, and I'll bounce something else off the walls.


----------



## 2056dennis

*new car*

well sounds like you are doing it the right way


----------



## Valkman57

FrankieS said:


> Just checking in and I see you guys (and lady) where shooting the breeze here until late last night, while I was rebuilding my car.
> 
> Well it's done.. Save me a pit spot for tonight and a cookie..


Won't be @ the track for practice tonight gents, good luck - see you on Sunday !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*What*

WHAT we are all going because you said you would be there THATS WRONG just PLAIN WRONG ok Russ i will be bringing the tc out this weekend


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> WHAT we are all going because you said you would be there THATS WRONG just PLAIN WRONG ok Russ i will be bringing the tc out this weekend


Darrell - you've got a point there, but if you wear a hat nobody will notice.

Points, speaking of points - Russ, what's the latest update on the points ??!!


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> WHAT we are all going because you said you would be there THATS WRONG just PLAIN WRONG ok Russ i will be bringing the tc out this weekend


Dennis, if you bring your tc out. I will be back down there to race with you.


----------



## 2056dennis

*man not you to*



mrbighead said:


> Dennis, if you bring your tc out. I will be back down there to race with you.


 bighead what are you trying to do did Russ put you up to that you guys are just trying to get me to break that thing back out and i will just not right now


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Good racing with you guys tonight. Wish things were better on my end. 

Darrells rollin in STYLE now!


----------



## Valkman57

*Wed Nite*

So how did practice go last night ?? Everybody got everthing ready for Sunday ??

Darrell's always rides in "style".


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

what are you guys talking about and yes Russ does have a nice ride and man its got every gadget in it to


----------



## Dasmopar

A old high school friend and myself are traveling all the way to sandusky O. this weekend and going to smash a pizza. It's kinda big but we get 1/2hr to eat it all, and if we get it all down we get 50 bucks each, a T-shirt, gift cards, and a TROPHY!!!!! I can't wait because the pizza is suppost to be good too!

Ask about our pizza 
and brunch buffets. And, for a real challenge, bring a 
friend and try to bring down our 29-inch King Kong 
Pizza for cash and prizes.

http://www.chetmattspizza.com/


----------



## Stewped

Dasmopar said:


> A old high school friend and myself are traveling all the way to sandusky O. this weekend and going to smash a pizza. It's kinda big but we get 1/2hr to eat it all, and if we get it all down we get 50 bucks each, a T-shirt, gift cards, and a TROPHY!!!!! I can't wait because the pizza is suppost to be good too!
> 
> Ask about our pizza
> and brunch buffets. And, for a real challenge, bring a
> friend and try to bring down our 29-inch King Kong
> Pizza for cash and prizes.
> 
> http://www.chetmattspizza.com/


Wear your stretchy pants.


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow !!!!!!!!!!!!*

when you guys get done with that you are not going to even look at pizza again , but hey good luck and you might want to eat some rolaids befor ya get started


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> A old high school friend and myself are traveling all the way to sandusky O. this weekend and going to smash a pizza. It's kinda big but we get 1/2hr to eat it all, and if we get it all down we get 50 bucks each, a T-shirt, gift cards, and a TROPHY!!!!! I can't wait because the pizza is suppost to be good too!
> 
> Ask about our pizza
> and brunch buffets. And, for a real challenge, bring a
> friend and try to bring down our 29-inch King Kong
> Pizza for cash and prizes.
> 
> http://www.chetmattspizza.com/


Okay - change that name to Das-pizza. No doubt in my mind - you can do it with room for a few cookies too !! If you can't do it, nobody can.

Good luck - post pics if you get them !!


----------



## FrankieS

*Thanks again!*

Again, a big ole thanks to Russ, Darrell and Raymond for the help again last night. Another successful evening, got in some track time, didn’t break anything and improved my lap times. 

Though there was one close call when I almost hit Russ in the ankle while he was on the track picking up the pieces of his fine ride. I’m sure glad Darrell yelled out, or I may never get any cookies.

And Dasmopar, good luck with the 29” king kong. Just remember to chew well. Because if the “expected” happens. Having chunks of king kong coming back up through your nose…… Not good….. Just saying….


----------



## 2056dennis

*help*

Frankie its not a problem and i did see you were picking up the pace in the straits you still need to free up your h-arms when you take your shocks off and raise the arms they should fall back into place real easy if they dont they need some work , and that will make a difference in your setup


----------



## FrankieS

Thanks..

I'm probably going to just order the polished set, same some time screwing around, along with two new diff carriers and new screws for the bottom. 

This is sure going to be a nice TC3 for someone else to drive.. 



2056dennis said:


> Frankie its not a problem and i did see you were picking up the pace in the straits you still need to free up your h-arms when you take your shocks off and raise the arms they should fall back into place real easy if they dont they need some work , and that will make a difference in your setup


----------



## 2056dennis

*yep*

and i hope that person likes it


----------



## Dasmopar

FrankieS said:


> Again, a big ole thanks to Russ, Darrell and Raymond for the help again last night. Another successful evening, got in some track time, didn’t break anything and improved my lap times.
> 
> Though there was one close call when I almost hit Russ in the ankle while he was on the track picking up the pieces of his fine ride. I’m sure glad Darrell yelled out, or I may never get any cookies.
> 
> And Dasmopar, good luck with the 29” king kong. Just remember to chew well. Because if the “expected” happens. Having chunks of king kong coming back up through your nose…… Not good….. Just saying….


I have learned that once that full throwing anything up is tough. You just get up like one small handful of chewed up food at a time to spit out. It really kinda sucks.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey guys*

way more then what we wanted to know but hey good luck anyways


----------



## FrankieS

Dasmopar said:


> You just get up like one small handful of chewed up food at a time to spit out.


LMAO!!! Thanks for the tip, I'll keep that in mind when required... Good luck..


----------



## Valkman57

FrankieS said:


> Thanks..
> 
> I'm probably going to just order the polished set, same some time screwing around, along with two new diff carriers and new screws for the bottom.
> 
> This is sure going to be a nice TC3 for someone else to drive..


Frankie - I have a bunch of 4-40 SS screws that will fit your TC3. Stop by on Sunday or somehow we'll get them to you for next Wednesday.

See ya !!


----------



## FrankieS

Valkman57 said:


> Frankie - I have a bunch of 4-40 SS screws that will fit your TC3. Stop by on Sunday or somehow we'll get them to you for next Wednesday.
> 
> See ya !!



Hey John,

Missed seeing you on Wed. Very cool on the screws!! I was just getting ready to place an order, I'll hold off, many thanks.

I won't be at the track on Sunday, have a family gig happening. But I will be there Wed., if your not able to make the track on Wed that'll be fine we can get hooked up the following Sunday.

I've robbed some screws from a parts cars for a short term fix.


----------



## Lazer Guy

*screws*

Frankie......I'll get the screws from John Sunday and get them to you on Wednesday:thumbsup:
I would just use the right size drill bit and hand run it in your H-arms using light oil. It might take some time to get the polished pin's, I believe you said they were out of stock.

Lon .... So did you eat the hole thing ?????


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Guy said:


> Frankie......I'll get the screws from John Sunday and get them to you on Wednesday:thumbsup:
> I would just use the right size drill bit and hand run it in your H-arms using light oil. It might take some time to get the polished pin's, I believe you said they were out of stock.


I ordered a reamer also, it came this morning and it was the wrong size. The guy is going to send the correct one out, they goofed up, crap happens.... But I may just use a drill bit and do it that way this week end. I don't want to be up until mid-night putting the thing together again Tue night. And I don't want to get the holes too big also, or I'm be back to sloopy arms again. 

Thanks for grabbing the screw for me Russ, and thanks again John for providing them.


----------



## 2056dennis

*lazerdude*

hey lazerdude you have mail


----------



## Lazer Guy

No I don't .....Your supposed to send it first !!!!!! Are you new at this or what ?????????????


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

i sent you one last night about 10-ish


----------



## Lazer Guy

That was yesterday at 9:26 ............That was more then 12 hours ago !!!!!! You need ta work on your speed in more ways then one. If I had them tires on Wednesday I would of put it on your 1/12 so pick it up will ya. 

OK OK I get it :thumbsup:
Everybody out there ......I got a PM from Darryl


----------



## 2056dennis

*What*




Lazer Guy said:


> That was yesterday at 9:26 ............That was more then 12 hours ago !!!!!! You need ta work on your speed in more ways then one. If I had them tires on Wednesday I would of put it on your 1/12 so pick it up will ya.
> 
> OK OK I get it :thumbsup:
> Everybody out there ......I got a PM from Darryl


there is no way that slow car is going tobeat my 12th scale and yes i do need to work on my speed and what does that tell you if im slow now and i kicked the crap out of you what does that make you sllllloooowwwwwwer hahahahahaha


----------



## Lazer Guy

Darryl ....FYI..AGAIN....FYI......A good 1/12th on a road coarse is supposed to be much faster then a 4WD rubber TC !!!!!!!! BUT....For some reason my car IS faster then yours......You know it and believe it !!!!!You even told me that yourself!!!!!! Put some rubbers on that 1/12 and will see what happens. :roll:LOL LOL lol


----------



## 2056dennis

*dont make me brake out the nitrus*

you keep asking for problems here i thought that you had enough i beat you with a slow car that should tell you something right there


----------



## 2056dennis

*sunday*

sunday is not a points race for all that wants to know i talked to Pat and that is what he told me so points are over :woohoo: and the winner is John or Russ or Mike or RAYMOND


----------



## Lazer Guy

I'm waiting for a reply from Pat to my PM, E-mail, voice mail, text message and phone call. I'll find out who won :freak: Not that I care cuz it's about the camaraderie, friendship and being with nice people not the POINTS.


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> I'm waiting for a reply from Pat to my PM, E-mail, voice mail, text message and phone call. I'll find out who won :freak: Not that I care cuz it's about the camaraderie, friendship and being with nice people not the POINTS.


What - no smoke signals ?? I tought Pat told me this Sunday was club/no points, but the 22nd was the trophy race and the last points race ??

I've got a great idea, let's just start over !!!


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Smoke signals, morse code, plane towing a banner, maybe a blimp??? He'll get his message to Pat somehow!

I thought we had at least one points race left.


----------



## 2056dennis

*Pat did say*

Pat said it came down to who had the fastest lap 2 weeks ago in tc i think it was a 11 something lap


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Guy said:


> it's about the camaraderie, friendship and being with nice people


Cool... When does all of that start?


----------



## 2056dennis

*man*

man Russ did he really say that .Shame Frankie Shame


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> man Russ did he really say that .Shame Frankie Shame


Okay okay.... Yeah, Russ is right.. That's what it's all about for me too.:woohoo:

Hey Russ... Ummm... Lori is asking about her car again.. Remember, purple, something on that spoiler thingy, M&M guys, name above the door..


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

its starting to sound like nascar now


----------



## Dasmopar

Lazer Guy said:


> Frankie......I'll get the screws from John Sunday and get them to you on Wednesday:thumbsup:
> I would just use the right size drill bit and hand run it in your H-arms using light oil. It might take some time to get the polished pin's, I believe you said they were out of stock.
> 
> Lon .... So did you eat the hole thing ?????


Sat is the test of sin.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> What - no smoke signals ?? I tought Pat told me this Sunday was club/no points, but the 22nd was the trophy race and the last points race ?? I've got a great idea, let's just start over !!!


My carrier pigeon just got back from Pats place...... This Sunday is 1/2 points day or if you have a coupon you get 5/8's points.

The 22nd race is the last race but pat might add 5 more races to the series making it the longest point series ever held anywhere!!!! I called Guinness so it will be in the next book even without the 5 extra races.

I know it's hard to believe but there's no way I cant make this s&*$ up...It's to fantastic!!!


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Guy said:


> My carrier pigeon just got back from Pats place...... This Sunday is 1/2 points day or if you have a coupon you get 5/8's points.
> 
> The 22nd race is the last race but pat might add 5 more races to the series making it the longest point series ever held anywhere!!!! I called Guinness so it will be in the next book even without the 5 extra races.
> 
> I know it's hard to believe but there's no way I cant make this s&*$ up...It's to fantastic!!!



What! Five more points races? I can still win this thing!


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

So the 22nd race is gong to be in 3D Russ?? Are they supplying the glasses for it?!


----------



## Lazer Guy

RC-DriftNewb said:


> So the 22nd race is gong to be in 3D Russ?? Are they supplying the glasses for it?!


Yup....What !!!! You sound like you dont believe me????


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

lol I hope no one does. 

And if your wife bakes some cookies, i'll put one in the car to keep the smells down!


----------



## FrankieS

*Deal*

Russ.... I'll trade you a pair of 3d glasses for 6 cookies...


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

I'll trade you 2 for 10!


----------



## Lazer Lady

No cookies this week, sorry


----------



## Lazer Guy

RC-DriftNewb said:


> lol I hope no one does.
> 
> And if your wife bakes some cookies, i'll put one in the car to keep the smells down!


SOOOooo Your saying my wifes cookies smell more then your car ?????? Thats not going ta work out to well for you !!!!!!!!! Are you trying to make me MAD or what ?????


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

sounds like you could sell those famooouuuussss cookies


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Lazer Guy said:


> SOOOooo Your saying my wifes cookies smell more then your car ?????? Thats not going ta work out to well for you !!!!!!!!! Are you trying to make me MAD or what ?????


I was actually saying they smell better. lol Wouldn't you rather smell fresh homemade cookies than my motor?? Plus when I hit a wall, the marshal would run over faster to get the car on the track since they could get whatever cookie bits flew out.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey man*

dont make Russ madd crap as far as that goes DO NOT MAKE LAZERLADY MADDDDDDDDD or you will pay


----------



## FrankieS

RC-DriftNewb said:


> I was actually saying they smell better. lol Wouldn't you rather smell fresh homemade cookies than my motor?? Plus when I hit a wall, the marshal would run over faster to get the car on the track since they could get whatever cookie bits flew out.


Oh no ya don’t. Don’t try to weasel your way out of it now..

Give me his cookies..


----------



## JBandit

*4600 packs FOR SALE*

Dont know if im allowed to post stuff for sale on this forum but i wanted to keep it local. have three 4 cell SMC 4600mah packs just purchased a month ago. 2 of the pack have about 10 runs and the third has only 2 or 3 cycles on it. Also integy 0thirty 30amp discharger and a novak equalizer discharger. $100.00 for all of it! PM if interested


----------



## 2056dennis

*allright*



FrankieS said:


> Oh no ya don’t. Don’t try to weasel your way out of it now..
> 
> Give me his cookies..


that a boy Frankie lets not let him get away with that things like that can ruin it for the rest of us


----------



## Lazer Guy

RC-DriftNewb said:


> marshal would run over faster to get the car on the track since they could get whatever cookie bits flew out.


MAN STOP ALREADY WILL YA Now your going to have the marshals eat our cookies off the paragon soaked carpet :drunk::freak: I'm thinking no cookies ever for you !!!!!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*oh no*

Raymond What Are You Doing Come On At Least Say Your Sorry To Russ And Lazerlady


----------



## Lazer Guy

It's to late for that now @%$&*#$


----------



## 2056dennis

*dangit*

i hope she does not take it out on the rest of us


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

I cant tell if you're serious or not. :freak:


----------



## 2056dennis

*What*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> I cant tell if you're serious or not. :freak:


OMG now you dont think he is serious you got to be kidding , what are you trying to do


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Its the internet man. You cant tell.

If I did offend Russ or lazer lady, i'm sorry.


----------



## FrankieS

Raymond your in a bit of a pinch here.. What you need is some representation. Being that I’m Italian, I’ve deal with these situations before. My first thoughts were to ask you for 40% of all cookies you receive from here on out, and for that I’d talk to Lazer Guy and Lazer Lady, ya know, work out some sort of deal, smooth things out here, ya see..

But I’m not so sure your going to have the cookie’s you need to fulfill your end of the bargain. So, what kind of RC are you driving?


----------



## 2056dennis

*oh no*

now it sounds like to me that someone is trying to save a certain person and i think its the best deal you have going sooooooooooo you might want to take him up on that


----------



## Lazer Lady

Don't believe any of the crap these guys tell you....especially Darrell, he's full of it right up to his big brown eyes











RC-DriftNewb said:


> Its the internet man. You cant tell.
> 
> If I did offend Russ or lazer lady, i'm sorry.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*

:tongue:


Lazer Lady said:


> Don't believe any of the crap these guys tell you....especially Darrell, he's full of it right up to his big brown eyes


 WHAT man i cant believe what im hearing and i was on your side there LAZERLADY , thanks and my eyes are not brown


----------



## Dasmopar

We failed at the pizza challenge. I could have held up my end of the deal and ate half of it but my buddy was not even going to be close so I stopped eating so I would still be able to move the rest of the day. 29" of pizza is a humbling sight and I think he was beat before we even started. They have been offering this pizza challenege for 8yrs and have only had 3 teams do it. They told us three teams try a week on average. I need a big eater!!!


----------



## Dasmopar

Pics coming soon FYI


----------



## FrankieS

Nah... You didn't fail, failure is a icky word. You guys had a good time, right? 29" is a lot of pizza!! Your back safe and you don't have any pepperoni wedged in your nose, you did good. 

When I lived in Mich. I worked with this guy that won the Pancake eating contest for like 5 years in a row. I can't remember how many he ate, but the number was pretty big. The weird thing was that he had a waist size of about 28". I never went and watched him, kinda wished I did now, I have no idea how he did it.

Looking forward to your pictures..


----------



## Lazer Guy

Hay Darryl .......Did you get home all right ?????? Did you win ???


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

yes i did get home ok and no i did not win car was pushing like a dump truck and i could not get the temp to be right in my car at one time i thought i burnt it up but there was not any smoke or anything and one time my esc was 131* and the motor was 166* so i geared down more and the temp just went down to 160* so i geared down more and the motor temp went back up to 170.* for the main and i got 3rd but i did get past vman for second in one of the qual but best i could do was 24 laps with a dump truck


----------



## mrbighead

Hey this is Brandon, I finally got my 1/12 scale 12r5 running today and I loved it. It's my first 1/12 scale car and it was so easy to drive. I just had a lot of fun with my new car today.


----------



## 2056dennis

*12th scale*

hey man that is great Brandon ,Dave J came to woodville and was flying again


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey man that is great Brandon ,Dave J came to woodville and was flying again


Dennis, that's good because we had 2 guys and William. It took him until the main before he ran his car. You have P.M.


----------



## Dasmopar

pics won't show up


----------



## Dasmopar

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=77874496&albumId=2681126

Link to pics.


----------



## 2056dennis

*pizza*

OMG wow dude that is alot of pizza no wonder why you did not come to the track today


----------



## Lazer Lady

WOW ! You guys did pretty good with that huge pizza


----------



## 2056dennis

*hold up a second*

you dont get a trophy for not finishing the thing , they lost they did not do what was intended , :roll: and this is all they did roll on out


----------



## Dasmopar

Dennis you have a pm. Lazer lady, thanks. If I can find someone who can eat like me we could pull it off and go down in history as real fat asses!!!


----------



## semi

I have been cleared to go racing this Sunday. Does anyone still race or do they just post on here about pm. Who is racing this week end


----------



## Lazer Guy

Wow thats great Steve !!!!! This Sunday is the last points race of the series and it's also a trophy race. If you are pre-registered it's $20, if your not it's $25 at the door Sunday. 
How about calling me sometime or stopping by ????????


----------



## FrankieS

*Shocks*

Darrell / Russ,

I pulled the shocks off my TC3 last night, and it’s clear they are the problem. The thought that due to me installing new hinge pins that the arms were tight, preventing smooth and complete movement, proved not to be the cause. The arms move full travel, drop with their own weight, and work just as smooth as silk with the shocks off.

I took apart the shocks and there were many issues. First the oil was toasted, and there was very little oil left in the shock. Second they used the red o-rings in place of the plastic washers for the droop. So where there was suppose to be three or four plastic washers, there were 4 of those red o-rings instead. And each shock had something different, one had four, one had two, one had none, etc etc..

Question 1: Now that I have droop screws in the arms, do I even need the droop washers inside the shocks? The screws are going to limit the travel, so my thinking is that the washers will serve no purpose, right. That would be fewer pieces banging around inside the shock, fewer parts to trap air and cause foaming inside the shock.

Question 2: You guys have told me, and I’ve read about the jive you go though filling, bleeding, and trying to get the right level/rebound in these shocks. Has anyone ever drilled and tapped the cap for a set screw to bleed, and even use a syringe to put in more oil to get the dampening right? My thought’s were that you could fill the shock then pump the air like normal, then use the bleed screw to dial it in from there. Crap, I did that on my MX bikes back in 1974!

I know you guys have been through all of this already. The design of these shocks are not exactly the leading edge of technology.

And as always... Many thanks for your help!


----------



## 2056dennis

*great that you found the problem*

as far as the shims in the shocks, really you should not need them now that you have droop screws and yes there are some shocks out that do it the way you are talking , but i think those are for 1/8 scale cars .and that has not made it down to 10th scales yet 


as soon as you started talking about it i knew your were going back to the moto cross shocks , and i will see you wed John sent some screws with me for your car that he said you can take what ya need to fix your car


----------



## Valkman57

semi said:


> I have been cleared to go racing this Sunday. Does anyone still race or do they just post on here about pm. Who is racing this week end


C'mon down Steve, that'll be a great way to end the season. 

All of the hardcore guys are going to be @ Nationals in Cleveland. Mike said he wasn't going to show because they're running the Oval trophy race on Saturday. I think Ted Hammer is also done for the year because they're going to work on the outdoor track.

Looks like it could be you, Russ, Kerry, me and Raymond for the finale !!

See ya !!:wave::wave:


----------



## 2056dennis

*allright*



semi said:


> I have been cleared to go racing this Sunday. Does anyone still race or do they just post on here about pm. Who is racing this week end


 allright semi can come out and play sweet :woohoo::hatarty a wait a minute who the heck is semi does that mean you drive a semi i dont think we have that class :wave:


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> yes i did get home ok and no i did not win car was pushing like a dump truck and i could not get the temp to be right in my car at one time i thought i burnt it up but there was not any smoke or anything and one time my esc was 131* and the motor was 166* so i geared down more and the temp just went down to 160* so i geared down more and the motor temp went back up to 170.* for the main and i got 3rd but i did get past vman for second in one of the qual but best i could do was 24 laps with a dump truck


Hey Darrell, I think you did great yesterday. 24 laps, third in the main. Must be that Associated car - No more set-up tips for you !! LOL !!

Too bad you'll be running 12th scale next week, we could have a damn good race with Stevie back in the house !!

Looking forward to Lazer !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*my car was crap*

man my car was pushing bad and i could not get the motor temp where i would like it after the main the motor was 171 and esc 131 not where i would like to see it and great that steve is comeing but who is this semi guy does the name mean he drives a semi


----------



## Lazer Guy

Steve said semi was a old family name 
As near as I can tell when he was born the first thing his Dad saw was a semi truck, He must of changed his name to Steve some time ago ??? 
His name could of been Peter Built but maybe he didn't measurer up ???? 
I could be wrong about that but I didn't want to know any more so I stopped asking him.


----------



## 2056dennis

*Lazerdude*

did you get your car fixed and you missed it John and Mike were bad fast and Raymond even passed me but i did pass him back , oh and John says hes not going to help me anymore, me and him was pretty close several times


----------



## semi

you can call me semi because i am going to blow your doors off. get out of the way.:woohoo:

can't wait. let the bull ship start


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> did you get your car fixed
> 
> Not yet... I ordered a new servo Sunday at 3:30, I've been running without a servo saver and I've had nothing but trouble so thats going back in now.
> 
> and you missed it John and Mike were bad fast
> Raymond even passed me
> 
> (WHAT.....Raymond...... I did not see that !!!!!!)
> 
> but i did pass him back , oh and John says hes not going to help me anymore
> 
> Well if your that fast I'm not helping ya ether then .... O.... Wait I might have to use your servo Sunday so yeah I'll help ya !!!!!
> 
> me and him was pretty close several times


John has been driving harder and breaking parts trying to go faster and I'm breaking parts trying ta stay in front of him doing the same thing :lol::lol:.....It's great fun thats fersure :woohoo: 

O........ So we can start the BS now then Steve?????? OK....OK.... IT'S ON THEN !!!!


----------



## Dasmopar

your the best. No your the best. Well he is faster, and he is gettign faster. Well all I'm saying is he is the best. 

Jeesh you bunch of guppies. Just have a rubber tire orgy and be done with it.


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Dude - new servo, that's $$$ 

You missed some good racing yesterday. Raymond had the full speed runaway car, Darrell ran great and I had a couple 11.8 laps in the main.

Kerry's got a 13.5 now and I think he's making progress on the traction roll. 

As I posted earlier, it should be our core group on Sunday including Steve. Maybe Mike will change his mind and join us. Not sure where Casey's been the last couple weeks, don't know if he'll show or not.

Since their having the oval extravaganza on Saturday, traction might be interesting on Sunday, bring your super-secret tire dope !!

Be smoooov!!! :wave::wave:


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> your the best. No your the best. Well he is faster, and he is gettign faster. Well all I'm saying is he is the best.
> 
> Jeesh you bunch of guppies. Just have a rubber tire orgy and be done with it.


Yeah and we missed you too yesterday. We had pizza, a certain 12th scale guy walked out and everything !!


----------



## Lazer Guy

Lon.... Your just mad because most of the time you foam guys are like this




























after and before your races. Us rubber guy are like this


----------



## FrankieS

That's it... I'm going to race on Sunday.. I heard someone mention an Orgy...


----------



## Valkman57

FrankieS said:


> That's it... I'm going to race on Sunday.. I heard someone mention an Orgy...


Frankie - c'mon down, you might just win a trophy !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*a well Russ i just got a pm form a certain person*

yep i just got a pm from a certain person and im running tc sunday so is what im saying i need my servo for i had a problem with mine also so now im thinking you dont have a servo then is that correct atleast that is what John said oooppps that slipped JOHN but hey i didnt tell him you were the one that wanted me to say this crap and he did mention something about points and if you dont show up not sure what thats about


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Glad to see Frankie coming out to race! And Darrell! Will be going to practice this wednesday if I can. This new setup should be niiice. :dude:


----------



## FrankieS

*Vintage Trans Am*

Does anyone in this club have a car or run the Vintage Trans Am class? Seems to be a class that is growing, the cars look way cool, word is they are fun to drive.

Is there anyone interested?


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

FrankieS said:


> Does anyone in this club have a car or run the Vintage Trans Am class? Seems to be a class that is growing, the cars look way cool, word is they are fun to drive.
> 
> Is there anyone interested?


Sure. Buy me one!


----------



## FrankieS

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Sure. Buy me one!


You must have me confused with Russ..


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Hes sponsoring us right? And Darrel gets the list of parts right? Order 2. send Darrell the invoice. Darrell will pass it along to Russ. There!


----------



## FrankieS

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Hes sponsoring us right? And Darrel gets the list of parts right? Order 2. send Darrell the invoice. Darrell will pass it along to Russ. There!


Yep.. That's the way I understood it. I'll put you in charge of working out the details with Ross. Just don't bring up the cookies..


Is there anyone else that "actually" has a Vintage Trans Am car or is intrested in the class. It looks like a cool beginner class (that's me), and the Vet's seem to be loving it also.

The class uses a spec slower motors, spec tires, can run Li-po.. Did I mention that they look way cool... Hmmm... I think I did..


----------



## 2056dennis

*hold on just a second here*

first the items that are out right now need to be paid for and then you need to find out what percent you are on with Russ because some guys (better drivers ) get full deals and then there is the not so good guys that are on a need to know when he is ready to get you stuff and i dont think he is ready but hey you still can say you are sponserd and please DO NOT BRING ME ANY LIST FOR PARTS its not going to happen :wave:


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

In all honesty. I am interested Frankie. But this layoff thing that's going on will most likely prevent me from buying the cup racer I wanted to get. If I'm not on the list of people getting laid off then I'll sure get one once I can. It looks like a cool car and sounds fun.

Darrell. Joking about the sponsor thing. And if you show up Wednesday i've got $$.


----------



## 2056dennis

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*

yes i will be there but guys you can use the cars you have now you just half to get the tires , motor and the proper gearing because i here there is only 3 different fdr's that you can use and make sure you get a legal body but i know there is more people that want to get the class going and im sure more will come


----------



## FrankieS

RC-DriftNewb said:


> In all honesty. I am interested Frankie./QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Raymond for the reply.
> 
> It was just a temperature check, if anything. I see that the clubs in Akron and Columbus are running the class and that VTA seems to be getting decent turnouts. Of course I’m only going by what I read here on the net, I haven’t visited any of those tracks (yet).
> 
> I’m the first to stand up and say too many classes could be a bad thing, because it usually spreads out the entries in each class. You end up with just a few drivers in each class, rather then a lot of drivers in a reduced number of classes. Fewer entries in a class mean less fun, at least for me.


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> yes i will be there but guys you can use the cars you have now you just half to get the tires , motor and the proper gearing because i here there is only 3 different fdr's that you can use and make sure you get a legal body but i know there is more people that want to get the class going and im sure more will come


Thanks for the reply Darrell.. It's good to see there are others with intrest.


----------



## 2056dennis

*vta class*

im not sure how many more are but i know others would come and race here from time to time if we had the class


----------



## 2056dennis

*vta class rules*

here is a site to go to about the rules and what have ya
http://www.usvintagetransam.com and this will give you guys some more info and if you really want this you need to talk to Pat to get it going for next year


----------



## Lazer Guy

WHAT servo ???? I don't need a servo ??? Who told you two guys I needed a servo ???? I'm all set !!!!! I have a good back up servo now :thumbsup:
Derall if you need a servo Tower is out of stock now so you may be SOL.
Dar-real how do you spell you name???? It seems everybody spells it different then you do  Don't you know how to spell your name right ??? Are they trying to make you mad ???


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> here is a site to go to about the rules and what have ya
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com and this will give you guys some more info and if you really want this you need to talk to Pat to get it going for next year


I've checked out that site, plus been reading the info threads off RC Tech. 

I talked to Pat about it breifly, he commented that if we could get three cars, we could run the class.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Drift guy sent me 6 PM's so far today, thats 4 more then I can handle for free :freak:
Try that 2056 guy.... He knows more then I do !!!!


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Lazer Guy said:


> Drift guy sent me 6 PM's so far today, thats 4 more then I can handle for free :freak:
> Try that 2056 guy.... He knows more then I do !!!!


You cant count replies to your own PM.


----------



## 2056dennis

*yep*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> You cant count replies to your own PM.


 what i do know is Rusty you are so full of [email protected]$# , did i spell your name wrong there is so many ways to spell IT i will try harder to get it right Russel i mean Ress well i was never very good at spellling


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis you have P.M. Thanks.


----------



## 2056dennis

*bighead*

hey bighead back at ya and i sent him a pm so i will luk hey your lipo weight is done i have it down to 150.8 grams


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey bighead back at ya and i sent him a pm so i will luk hey your lipo weight is done i have it down to 150.8 grams


Dennis, you are the man of the year!


----------



## 2056dennis

*bighead*

you have a pm and do you want the lipo weight befor you go


----------



## Dasmopar

Who walked out? I hate it when I miss drama.


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> you have a pm and do you want the lipo weight befor you go


No just save it for me when I get back. I thinking about buying a new TC again. I will know more after I get back:woohoo:


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok man*

.........


----------



## semi

i heard it was free green beer at the track today is that true


----------



## Lazer Guy

semi guy....If you look at the top of the page you will see a small # ...It means you have a PM. I know it's hard to see on your phone. 

2056 guy said in a double points race if I do real bad I get double points off !!!!! Is that true???
Will the lay out be the same as last Sunday ????


----------



## Valkman57

Hey "Das-pizza-whooped-my-butt", you have a PM !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*layout*

now Russ you know there is a oval sat so that means new layout for sunday and im going to make sure its not a tc track it needs to be all turns with NO STRAIGHTS , and im part of team green on sat driveing the slider for the first time


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

yeah its going to be an interested sunday. I hope al ot of people show up so we can get the traction up quickly. the carpets going to be worse than usual if sat got a big turnout.


----------



## FrankieS

Now if I can just coordinate my cars random change of direction with the new layout, I’ll be set.:thumbsup:


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Gonna try and make it to practice. Not sure if I will though.


----------



## FrankieS

Well I'll be there. 

Though I do have to figure out this battery charge time stuff. I spend more time watching numbers on a charger then I do driving the car.

I was going to call Jason at MaxAmps but I haven't gotten to it yet. I played with it just a bit last night. I charged the battery for 40 mins, and it still was not at the cut-off point that I was told to stop charging. (Yes, I understand you don't want the battery to sit a full charge, that's why I stopped where I did.)

40 to 50 min's to charge a battery.. That's nuts...


----------



## Valkman57

FrankieS said:


> Well I'll be there.
> 
> Though I do have to figure out this battery charge time stuff. I spend more time watching numbers on a charger then I do driving the car.
> 
> I was going to call Jason at MaxAmps but I haven't gotten to it yet. I played with it just a bit last night. I charged the battery for 40 mins, and it still was not at the cut-off point that I was told to stop charging. (Yes, I understand you don't want the battery to sit a full charge, that's why I stopped where I did.)
> 
> 40 to 50 min's to charge a battery.. That's nuts...


Frankie - sorry I won't be there tonight. I gave Darrell a bunch of SS screws for your TC3, hope they fit. Take what you need and give back the rest unless your interested in buying them - make me an offer !! They're 4-40 thread and don't fit a TC5.

Have a good practice !!


----------



## FrankieS

Valkman57 said:


> Frankie - sorry I won't be there tonight. I gave Darrell a bunch of SS screws for your TC3, hope they fit. Take what you need and give back the rest unless your interested in buying them - make me an offer !! They're 4-40 thread and don't fit a TC5.
> 
> Have a good practice !!


Thanks John for taking the time. I'll take a look at what you have there, then I'll talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Valkman57

*Woodville Practice*

Well gentlemen, how was practice last night. Who showed, who ran and who crashed ??

Any new developments for the big race on Sunday, Sunday Sunday !!!!


----------



## Dasmopar

You'll get the whole seat but your only going to need the EDGE!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*vman*

i talked to mike last night and it sounds like he is going to be here to take your trophy from you he has his car fixed and ya better look out , and i had the tc out last night and i went to my mazda body and it didhelp some so i took some steering away and that helped some and then and then and then i broke it so tc will not make the trip this weekend


----------



## FrankieS

Valkman57 said:


> Well gentlemen, how was practice last night. Who showed, who ran and who crashed ??
> 
> Any new developments for the big race on Sunday, Sunday Sunday !!!!


For me it was fun. Another nite of learning and another nite of getting a bit faster. 

I was even faster yet when Darrell's car was pushing mine. He says he was helping, I think I was in the way. 

Russ wasn’t there last night, rumor has it he was meditating getting ready for Sunday.

Darrell gave me the screw set from you, many thanks.. I haven't really taken a look at them, I'll do so this evening.


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> i talked to mike last night and it sounds like he is going to be here to take your trophy from you he has his car fixed and ya better look out , and i had the tc out last night and i went to my mazda body and it didhelp some so i took some steering away and that helped some and then and then and then i broke it so tc will not make the trip this weekend


Broke it !!!?? What did you do ?? I've got TC5 spares, bring it along on Sunday. Glad to hear Mike's going to show up. Trophy ?? I don't need no stinkin' trophy !! Bring it on !!

Frankie - take what you need for your TC3, but if your serious about a TC5 I can set you up there too !!

Lazer Dude's not meditating (maybe sleeping), I think he's gone stealth on us and we're not going to hear from him until Sunday. Then we're going to meet Darth Lazer Dude - the darkside !! He's serious about this points stuff !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*sun*

yep i touched a board just right and i cracked a rear hub but still had that push just not as bad as it was


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> yep i touched a board just right and i cracked a rear hub but still had that push just not as bad as it was


I've got spare rear hubs - bring it down !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*aaaa*

actually now that i looked at it i blew out the bearings back there to i didnt think i hit that hard must of been the sweeper that got me and i gave away my good hahahahahaha tires to Raymond and he ran them and could not believe it and he even laughed at me because i was running them tires and yes Russ it was them tires not those or these


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> Russ it was them tires not those or these


Don't mess with Russ, he's still meditatng......


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey Russ*

hey Russ did someone make you maaaadddd if they did point them out we will take care of that and how much did you pay Frankie to take me out


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Hey Darrell. I'll give you those tires back man, for you to race!


----------



## 2056dennis

*dude*

i gave you those tires i am not a indian giver those are yours go kick some but with them


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> actually now that i looked at it i blew out the bearings back there to i didnt think i hit that hard must of been the sweeper that got me and i gave away my good hahahahahaha tires to Raymond and he ran them and could not believe it and he even laughed at me because i was running them tires and yes Russ it was them tires not those or these


I've got spare bearings, hubs, tires etc. Bring the TC with you !!

Don't disturb Darth Lazer !!!

Raymond was there last night ?? How'd you do ??


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Yeah I ended up making it out there pretty late. I did okay. New car setup I'm trying to get use to. Its great, just cant drive like other setup. But GREAT. I love it. Otis knows his stuff! With Darrells tires the car was on rails it seemed like. Just getting some pushing coming out of the corners so I need to figure out something there to remedy it. Gotta make a few ESC changes for Sunday and I should be good to go!


----------



## Lazer Guy

I,m here from time to time.....Me and my alter ego Cisco have been talking and he's going to drive my car Sunday, He's faster then I am. 
He wants to talk to you>>>>

Hay bandigos it be me Cisco Ha Ha ha ha...... Me people kika you buts at Alamo HE HE HE he...... Me gona kika you ass's monyana HO HO HO ho.... Ondaly ...ondaly ha ha ha.... arriba...arriba.... You no gona like race me Ha Ha Ha.>>>>>

Yeah Cisco is a-hole thats for sure but he is fast so what can I do... We do want to win Sunday you know.


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Guy said:


> I,m here from time to time.....Me and my alter ego Cisco have been talking and he's going to drive my car Sunday, He's faster then I am.
> He wants to talk to you>>>>
> 
> Hay bandigos it be me Cisco Ha Ha ha ha...... Me people kika you buts at Alamo HE HE HE he...... Me gona kika you ass's monyana HO HO HO ho.... Ondaly ...ondaly ha ha ha.... arriba...arriba.... You no gona like race me Ha Ha Ha.>>>>>
> 
> Yeah Cisco is a-hole thats for sure but he is fast so what can I do... We do want to win Sunday you know.


LMAO!!! Perfect..


----------



## 2056dennis

*wtf RUSS*

dude you have lost it


----------



## Valkman57

*Lazer Dude/Cisco*

I think he'd also starve to death south of the border !!

Russ - don't quit your day job !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*great*

we are in trouble now Russ is letting the EVIL TROLE OUT OR I MEAN CISCO


----------



## FrankieS

Don't take no lip from them Russ.. Just wait until they see the TC Taco mobile.


----------



## Lazer Guy




----------



## 2056dennis

*sun*

well sounds like im not going to be there sun but i will half to make up for it on sat so have fun boyz


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

2056dennis said:


> well sounds like im not going to be there sun but i will half to make up for it on sat so have fun boyz


?????


----------



## 2056dennis

*sunday*

FrankieS and Vman and Raymond you all have pm's and thanks


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> well sounds like im not going to be there sun /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? I don't here anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> I did not get a PM ??? wheres mine ?????


----------



## 2056dennis

*pm*



Lazer Guy said:


> 2056dennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sounds like im not going to be there sun /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? I don't here anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> I did not get a PM ??? wheres mine ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Russ you have a pm i for got
Click to expand...


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> Lazer Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russ you have a pm i for got
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I should not pick you up Then !!!!! I mean at your house:freak: Not you yourself
Click to expand...


----------



## Lazer Lady

I will make some cupcakes :woohoo:


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Lady said:


> I will make some cupcakes :woohoo:


Very nice... Thanks...

And Lori is making some cookies for tomorrow.


----------



## mrbighead

Hey Dennis, first round I didn't get to race. The second round put me 31 place. Third round I move up to last in the B main. I think I can move up a few more spot track is getting faster


----------



## Lazer Guy

Willie... I think he is at the track doing the oval thing today.
Good luck and show them what ya got, I know you'll be in the top of the A for sure :thumbsup:

Everybody better stay out of the way Tomorrow cuz me and Xray Steve are going at it !!!!!!! A snow ball in hell has a better chance then Steve has!!!!! LOL Ha ha Ha Ha


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok sure*

the day i cant make it and everybody is makeing things thanks love you tooooooooooooo and you guys missed some great prizes and alot of fun dang them little sprint cars are pretty tuff to drive and a special thanks to DAVID AND GENE for giveing me the chance to try and drive one and beleive me it was not pretty
AND a big CONGRATS to CODIE HIS FIRST TIME DRIVEING A RC CAR AND HE WAS TQ AND FINISHED SECOND NICE JOB


----------



## semi

Well I cleaned my car off and found that my front diff was in backward and the belt was rubbing on a post. With all that fixed I can't see loseing to no purple car AKA RUSS. Somebody better get the boards out of are way.


----------



## Lazer Guy

semi said:


> Well I cleaned my car off and found that my front diff was in backward and the belt was rubbing on a post. With all that fixed I can't see losing to no purple car AKA RUSS. Somebody better get the boards out of are way.


Thats not the first time you put your diff in backwards :freak: Why don't you just move the steering post and be done with it already :tongue:
You can't see losing ??? Don't worry about seeing my purple car, I'll be by you so fast you wont have time to see it. 

Glad you did good Darryl, I new you could do it. Well let you know what happens Sunday :thumbsup:

Holy cow !!!!!!!!!!!!! I won a TC5!!!!!!!!!!! .... Damn >>>>>>> I also got 8 other prises and 2 trophy pit boards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now thats cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So what did you guys win ????????? Anything ???????


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Congrats so everyone who showed up today. It was a hell of alot of fun!

Good job Russ and John for taking 1st and 2nd! And I guess good job Russ for winning the TC5. lol! Nice job to Darrell and all the others too. Was a great day!

I cant believe I took 3rd! Gotta thank Russ and John and Darrell big time for all the help they've given me. And Pat for holding it. Man I think I'm hooking on this RC stuff now... Does that sponsorship still stand??? 

Frankie you're getting better man. Be proud. Those were good laps and you didn't break anything! Better watch out for your girlfriend though! I think shes catching up!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*



Lazer Guy said:


> Thats not the first time you put your diff in backwards :freak: Why don't you just move the steering post and be done with it already :tongue:
> You can't see losing ??? Don't worry about seeing my purple car, I'll be by you so fast you wont have time to see it.
> 
> Glad you did good Darryl, I new you could do it. Well let you know what happens Sunday :thumbsup:
> 
> Holy cow !!!!!!!!!!!!! I won a TC5!!!!!!!!!!! .... Damn >>>>>>> I also got 8 other prises and 2 trophy pit boards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now thats cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So what did you guy win ????????? Anything ???????


shit Russ you cleaned them out and you have the nerve to ask what we all won hahahahahahahahahahaha and how close was the points between you and John at the end he maid a big improvement like alot of others that really come along way since the first race this winter and for that is what im happy about its great to see new faces do great and have fun and the best part is there are some more new faces that im sure will end up like the rest of us ( NEEDING MORE SPEED ) and thanks to PAT and Kathy and the rest that helped put this season on


----------



## braves 91

sup everyone had a lot of fun today and i can't wait for the next season, hey Darrell i will have my lipo and 13.5 for my 12th scale in about two weeks, thats right the smc 3.7v 4000mah lipo 's are in stock and i will have them soon if anyone want's one let my dad know $55


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok*

ok Bobby dont buy the lipo weight just yet we will work on a setup without the weight and will half to see what roar does on the weight thing but ive got a friend that has raced the 12r5 with the lipo no weight so i will be getting info to help setup with those and imm not sure but you may need a booster or a rec pack to run with the lower voltage


----------



## braves 91

yep sounds good it looks like its gonna a lot of fun tryn to figure out what setup will work with it


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*



braves 91 said:


> yep sounds good it looks like its gonna a lot of fun tryn to figure out what setup will work with it


 you may want to check with novak about there booster for your rec , i know they have a vew one out just for the single cell lipo's and that will be a must from everything ive seen or your servo will act funny when voltage gets real low i got a booster from tq cells and that is supose to work really good


----------



## 2056dennis

*and FrankieS*

yes a better car and setup makes a big difference in getting around the track
Raymond can tell you that he had a rtr and was haveing all sorts of trouble and he got a better car and he improved alot faster and is doing a great job and yes Raymond you better go in and see if you can still get a hat on hahahaha not saying he has not had to work at it because that part is allways there because WE ALL WANT TO GO FASTER NO MATTER WHAT and you will find out your car is never as fast as you would like it to be or handle as good as you would like for it to be and FrankieS you have a pm


----------



## Dustinh

Thanks for the fun day fellas. It was cool seeing everyone get their hard earned trophy.


----------



## 2056dennis

*dustin you have a pm*

hey man you have improved with that car that is for sure and hope to see you out here again next year and did you want that discharger


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Oh yeah! Thanks to Lori and Leslie for the food! REALLY GOOD


----------



## semi

Thanks everyone I had a blast.:hat: Wish I could have made it out more. I can’t believe I did not win anything. Russ complained the hole way home about how all he really wanted to win was the one of the screw trays with the magnets and he did get it. Poor Russ.


----------



## FrankieS

Hey guys... I also had a ball, as did Lori. And your right, I better pay attention, she'll be wooping me soon.. She did great, it's cool she's interested.

Yep.. I fully understand the effect a good car has on the out come. As soon as I come across a good deal, I'll upgrade. Until then, I'll keep pushing the TC3 around and learning. The TC3 will get better, I just need to spend some more time dialing on it. I'll figure it out.

Thanks Raymond for letting me sport your car around for a bit.

John, thanks for the tires and your insight. We enjoyed pitting with you, your browines were awesome, tell the misses many thanks.

Russ.... Congrats again on winning the car, I'm glad to see you won it. I heard the cup cakes were good.. Though I didn't get one.. 

Pat and the whole track family.. Thanks for providing a place to run and for the friendly family sprit that's there. I'm looking forward to the summer series.


----------



## 2056dennis

*thanks*

yes a big thanks to all that brought cookies , cup cakes and brownies and Frankie you may want to pic up the pace a certain person was doing pretty good out there for her first time out :wave:


----------



## Valkman57

*Woodville '08/'09 Season*

Thanks to Pat, Bobby and everyone else who helped make this a great indoor season @ Woodville. Congrats to all who raced this year and those who won trophies yesterday - see you in the fall for the next season of indoor carpet @ Woodville :wave::wave:


----------



## Lazer Guy

Valkman57 said:


> Thanks to Pat, Bobby and everyone else who helped make this a great indoor season @ Woodville. Congrats to all who raced this year and those who won trophies yesterday - see you in the fall for the next season of indoor carpet @ Woodville :wave::wave:


+ 100:thumbsup:
Yes I sure agree with you John !!! I had a blast this winter racing and joking in the pits. 
Meeting nice people and everybody helping each other is the environment I HAVE to have, thats what keeps me doing this hobby!!!!
I will definitely be back to Woodille next winter.

PAT..........Will the final Points be posted ?? It would be nice to see how close some of the races were!!


----------



## 2056dennis

I will definitely be back to Woodille next winter.[/QUOTE]

Russ i can see why you will be back i think you took home all the raffle prizes but one ( the parts plate ) lucky dog 
and i did here Pat say you cannot get in the raffles next year so the rest of us will have a chance :tongue:


----------



## semi

will the pics be posted some where?


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> Russ i can see why you will be back i think you took home all the raffle prizes but one ( the parts plate )


Yeah.... Cisco got all the prizes  not ME All I wanted was the parts plate and did I get one NO !!!! 
I think I will get over it in time........................................................................................................................................................... OK ...I'm over it now :jest:


----------



## 2056dennis

*points*

well Russ i dont know how you won points when cisco raced for you and points do not stay with the car they go to drivers so really John won and you got second and man Raymond got third in just his first year of running


----------



## Lazer Guy

That was some real great racing all day with Raymond and John !!! WOW Raymond's only been racing for I think 3 months and he's really looking good already, John has a lot more smooooov then Raymond but give him time and he'll get it right. 

Now your not gonna believe this .......BUT ......Me and Cisco had a talk and I ended up driving.... Most of the time...... Cisco was driving when he hit Frankie many times and John, Raymond, Mike, Steve, Carey and everybody else he could, I drove the rest of the time.


----------



## 2056dennis

*well*

well i think you should let cisco drive alot more he runs a better line then you do lol


----------



## Valkman57

Lazer Guy said:


> Yeah.... Cisco got all the prizes  not ME All I wanted was the parts plate and did I get one NO !!!!
> I think I will get over it in time........................................................................................................................................................... OK ...I'm over it now :jest:


Hey Russ, I won one of those parts plates - it's your favorite color - blue !! What have you got to trade - still new in pacakge !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*yep*

i can see a certain purple car for sale here in the future


----------



## Lazer Guy

A blue one ???? Thats not my color!!!!!! If it was purple well then you'd have something. I'll have to look over Cisco's inventory of many many prizes and see what I can get from him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> i can see a certain purple car for sale here in the future


No way thats gonna happen.
Now that I'm an experienced TC5 owner there OK but there just not a Cyclone.


----------



## semi

Yeah I know what you are saying Russ one guy yesterday had one of those blue cars and he was too embarrassed to drive it.


----------



## 2056dennis

*tc5*

and thank god they are NOT a CYCLONE


----------



## semi

the tc5 is a good car once you put xray parts on it.


----------



## 2056dennis

*nnnnnnooooooooo hold on there a second*

you are talking about the cy --- clone it has xray parts tc5 parts and 12th scale parts to try and make it good and its not xray parts its losi so there smart guy


----------



## Lazer Guy

I think somebody was saying there TC5 was like a dump truck ....Yeah it was 2056 guy that said that.


----------



## 2056dennis

*now wait a minute*

at least it is a real race car


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Lazer Guy said:


> PAT..........Will the final Points be posted ?? It would be nice to see how close some of the races were!!


I want to see as well!

And no problem Frankie. I was surprised how hard you car was to drive. Its a REAL dump truck!

So did Cisco win the tc5? Or Russ??


----------



## FrankieS

RC-DriftNewb said:


> I want to see as well!
> 
> And no problem Frankie. I was surprised how hard you car was to drive. Its a REAL dump truck!
> 
> So did Cisco win the tc5? Or Russ??


Anybody can drive a well set up car.. Cisco has been working with me driving the dump truck. Claims it will make me faster if and when I get a newer "dump truck".

Cisco won the TC5, he's a hard man to bargin with.


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> car was a dump truck dressed up to look like a race car i did get past vman for a second in one of the quals but best i could do was 24 laps with a dump truck


I don't know if I'm:beatdeadhorse: But thats almost what you said:devil:


----------



## 2056dennis

*yep*

everybody notice those horns comeing out he is just letting us all know who the ring master is , are you going sunday im going to run my 12th scale with the 13.5 in it and lipo


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

FrankieS said:


> Anybody can drive a well set up car..


Ouch...


----------



## Dasmopar

Pics? Pat? Pics?


----------



## FrankieS

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Ouch...


LOL!!! Except me of course..


----------



## Lazer Guy

RC-DriftNewb said:


> I was surprised how hard you car was to drive. Its a REAL dump truck!


YOU GUYS.........I don't understand ??????? Lori had no trouble at all driving Frankis dump truck:thumbsup: What does that tell you ?????? :lol::lol::tongue:

Frankie ....Cisco said if you want his TC5 you'll have to add a 1 and two 00's to your pitiful offer, He added that the car has sentimental value to him so come up with more $ for that. Also $ for the raffle tickets and 1/2 bottle of Tequila he spilled on the box last night. 
Personally I wouldn't buy anything from him, I don't like him.


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Guy said:


> YOU GUYS.........I don't understand ??????? Lori had no trouble at all driving Frankis dump truck:thumbsup: What does that tell you ?????? :lol::lol::tongue:
> 
> Frankie ....Cisco said if you want his TC5 you'll have to add a 1 and two 00's to your pitiful offer, He added that the car has sentimental value to him so come up with more $ for that. Also $ for the raffle tickets and 1/2 bottle of Tequila he spilled on the box last night.
> Personally I wouldn't buy anything from him, I don't like him.


I know Russ has been giving Lori driving lessons, I could tell by the way she took Pat out while she was driving.

You know this will be the third time that Cisco has raised the price on that TC5!! And I've already given him two bottles of Tequila!!!! I don't like him either..


----------



## semi

Pics. Where are the pics


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Guy said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy anything from him, I don't like him.


Well... I think I have something finally worked out with Cisco. I have to meet him out behind the dumpster at the track tonight.


----------



## Lazer Guy

Well good luck with that !!!!! You might want somebody to watch your back so I'll be there to help if you need it :thumbsup:

Where did you get the setup for your TC3 ????? I know what springs you are using........What servo is in your car and do you have any more ????


----------



## LoriAnn

FrankieS said:


> Well... I think I have something finally worked out with Cisco. I have to meet him out behind the dumpster at the track tonight.


Behind the dumpster?!?! What is going on over there?? 

Hi guys!! :wave: Thanks for the fun-filled day on Sunday! You guys are a hoot!!


----------



## FrankieS

Lazer Guy said:


> Where did you get the setup for your TC3 ????? I know what springs you are using........What servo is in your car and do you have any more ????


Well the set up changed last night. 

I went to softer springs, silver frt & green rear, updated the shocks with the blatters and what not (the shocks actually work now), 4 deg toe in RR (somethings still goofy there), 1 deg toe out frt, 1 1/2 deg camber all the way around, 5.5mm of ride, 6mm droop on the front and 5mm on the back (measused off the blocks, not by lifting the chassis) and the sevro is black.....


----------



## FrankieS

LoriAnn said:


> Behind the dumpster?!?! What is going on over there??
> 
> Hi guys!! :wave: Thanks for the fun-filled day on Sunday! You guys are a hoot!!


Now Lori is on here and suddenly Lazer Guy is concerned with the set up on "her" car... I see how you guys are, now..


----------



## FrankieS

FrankieS said:


> Well the set up changed last night.
> 
> I went to softer springs, silver frt & green rear, updated the shocks with the blatters and what not (the shocks actually work now), 4 deg toe in RR (somethings still goofy there), 1 deg toe out frt, 1 1/2 deg camber all the way around, 5.5mm of ride, 6mm droop on the front and 5mm on the back (measused off the blocks, not by lifting the chassis) and the sevro is black.....



Another issue I have with this car is that it don't have any brakes. I have to drive up to the corner, let off at just the right time, coast, then back on the throttle through the turn.


----------



## FrankieS

FrankieS said:


> Another issue I have with this car is that it don't have any brakes. I have to drive up to the corner, let off at just the right time, coast, then back on the throttle through the turn.


The servo is a Futaba S9451.. And the ESC is a Novac Explorer II..


----------



## Lazer Guy

LoriAnn said:


> Behind the dumpster?!?! What is going on over there??
> 
> Hi guys!! :wave: Thanks for the fun-filled day on Sunday! You guys are a hoot!!










Lori
















I didn't know you new about the dumpster thing







Theres nothing going on ........ nothing.... really......Well nothing you want to know about that is.


----------



## LoriAnn

FrankieS said:


> Well the set up changed last night.
> 
> I went to softer springs, silver frt & green rear, updated the shocks with the blatters and what not (the shocks actually work now), 4 deg toe in RR (somethings still goofy there), 1 deg toe out frt, 1 1/2 deg camber all the way around, 5.5mm of ride, 6mm droop on the front and 5mm on the back (measused off the blocks, not by lifting the chassis) and the sevro is black.....


 Umm....yeah, what he said....:tongue: 

I can't wait to drive with you guys...hey, anyone have a car I could use? :lol: jk


----------



## LoriAnn

Lazer Guy said:


> Lori
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you new about the dumpster thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres nothing going on ........ nothing.... really......Well nothing you want to know about that is.


Thanks!!! :roll:

Alright....I'll let the dumpster thing go this time.....but just this once...


----------



## Lazer Guy

LoriAnn said:


> I can't wait to drive with you guys...hey, anyone have a car I could use? :lol: jk


What kind of car ???? Not what color.......Foam or rubber????.....Small or large????......What class ??????


----------



## mrbighead

Lazer Guy said:


> What kind of car ???? Not what color.......Foam or rubber????.....Small or large????......What class ??????


Where is Dennis? Foam is the best class I would say.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey rc-driftnewb*

Raymond you have mail thanks lmk and Russ you going to riders tomorrow


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Back to you

Good racing tonight. Glad to see your cars running a lot better now, Frankie! Russ..man..your car is just...dialed.


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Back to you
> 
> Good racing tonight. Glad to see your cars running a lot better now, Frankie! Russ..man..your car is just slow but ..dialed.


wow ........


----------



## Lazer Guy

HAY YOU  Thats not what he said  I'll have you know I did 11.1 yesterday so there  

Lori..... Your car is almost ready for you now but Frankie still has some stuff to do to it before we turn it over to you. Like new motor, new speedo new rear hubs and some thread lock. You better push him to get it done now cuz he's going to be working on his TC5 and wont have time for your car. 

Raymond is almost in the 11's:thumbsup: He did 12.1 yesterday and he is looking ta get some of John this Sunday, it could happen, maybe ??? 

Darryl you will have a PM


----------



## LoriAnn

Crap, you're right!  Maybe I'll just have to hide his TC5 (although, I thought it was MY car) and hold it ransom until my car is done. :devil: Thanks for the heads up!!! :thumbsup:

Have a great week! :wave:


----------



## FrankieS

*Real Nice..*



Lazer Guy said:


> Lori...You better push him to get it done now cuz he's going to be working on his TC5 and wont have time for your car.





LoriAnn said:


> Maybe I'll just have to hide his TC5 (although, I thought it was MY car) and hold it ransom until my car is done.


Thanks Russ... I knew I should of taken Cisco up on his offer to put the TC5 together for me for two more bottles of Tequila.


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Yeah, I'd really like to make it out there Sunday but I dont know for sure if I am. We'll see. Next Sunday for sure though!

Darrell. Check your mail.


----------



## FrankieS

*Valkman57*

Hey Valkman57.... You have a PM...


----------



## FrankieS

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Yeah, I'd really like to make it out there Sunday but I dont know for sure if I am. We'll see. Next Sunday for sure though!


I also won't be there this Sunday, I have some family things planned. 

Plus... I have to finish Lori's TC3 so that she will tell me where she hid the TC5 kit..


----------



## Valkman57

*Sunday 3/29*

Guy's, just wanted to drop you a line to let you know I'll be a no-show this Sunday. I'm taking the week off and spending some good quality time with my loving wife and her "Honey-Do" list.

Have a great time !!

C-ya !!


----------



## 2056dennis

*hahahahahahahaha*

sorry about that vman and man sounds like not to many are going to be there could be just a practice day


----------



## 2056dennis

*DustinH*

DustinH you have mail


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Well as it turns out I'll most likely make it Sunday. Least I'll get some track time!


----------



## 2056dennis

*well*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Well as it turns out I'll most likely make it Sunday. Least I'll get some track time!


 ok then that means Russ will have someone to run with and what did you mean that his car was slow but dialed


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

lol Slow?? Didnt you hear him say he ran a 11.1? 

Yeah I don't see any reason why I wont be able to make it Sunday now. At least with Russ there, one fast guy will be racing. Get ready for lap time mess ups! I'll be using the house transponder Russ! :laugh:

My cars looking clean again. Should be good! Oh yeah, did you get my things Darrell??


----------



## 2056dennis

RC-DriftNewb said:


> lol Slow?? REAL SLOW!!! Didnt you hear him say he ran a .13.1?
> 
> Yeah I don't see any reason why I wont be able to make it Sunday now. At least with Russ there i can beat one guy racing. Get ready for lap time mess ups! I'll be using the house transponder Russ! :laugh:
> 
> My cars looking clean again. Should be good! Oh yeah and you dont stand a chance Russ , and did you get my parts Darrell??


WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and no not yet they have not showed up yet it took them 2days just to accept the paypal payment


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> and what did you mean that his car was slow but dialed


Ummmm.... That's when I was driving Russ's car..


----------



## 2056dennis

*a,a,a,a,a,a,a*

i believe that Raymond was driveing that car and that is what he said maybe Raymond is use to alot more power then what lazerdudes car has , not sure but he did add the car was dialed but useually a slow car is dialed


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

I never really said fast I dont think. Either way, Russ's car is setup really well. Thats my point. His car just handles perfectly!


----------



## Lazer Guy

2056dennis said:


> the car was dialed but useually a slow car is dialed


Well if anybody knows about slow cars it's YOU 2056guy:lol: I do have a trophy that has GRAND CHAMPION on it, you got one right ??? what's yours say on it ???? :jest:
Dontmakememad


----------



## 2056dennis

*well*



Lazer Guy said:


> Well if anybody knows about slow cars it's YOU 2056guy:lol: I do have a trophy that has GRAND CHAMPION on it, you got one right ??? what's yours say on it ???? :jest:
> Dontmakememad


what is it that you are trying to say and why are you directing this to me i didnt say your car was slow , i was just pointing out what someone else was saying that is all , and no i did not get a grand champeeon trophy


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Looks like I wont be making it tomorrow to race. Unless I get off early and show up racing. Thought I was done for the week but just got a call saying I'm going in at 10.


----------



## Lazer Guy

That sucks.....I can run in 1/12th with 2056guy....I'm faster then him but they hack alot in that class as we all know.


----------



## 2056dennis

*What*



Lazer Guy said:


> That sucks.....I can run in 1/12th with 2056guy....I'm faster then him but they hack alot in that class as we all know.




WHAT !!!!!!!!! WHAT!!!!!!!!! WHO broke a servo not but 2 weeks ago and left someone at the track HHHMMM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*Raymond*

Raymond clean out your message box its full


----------



## Lazer Guy

So what are you trying to say ???? Out with it already !!!!! What do you mean by that anyway ????? And why are you yelling at me anyhow ??? I don't understand what your saying ????


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Lazer Guy said:


> That sucks.....I can run in 1/12th with 2056guy....I'm faster then him but they hack alot in that class as we all know.


Yeah it does. Theres a chance I'll make it but its a slim chance at that. I'll take all my gear with me just incase.

Edit : Darrell its clear


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Can you send that PM now? lol


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey if you talking to me*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Can you send that PM now? lol


 hey man if you talking to me i forgot what i was going to say , did you get the last one about your parts not being here until monday


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Yeah I got that one. No worries though, wont be racing tomorrow.


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

that means Russ will not have anybody to run with , you really need to come and help him with his slow car and remember slow cars are dialed are those tires still working for ya


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

I'm hoping I can get off early enough to make at least a qualifier and the main. But I wont know until I show up how long things will take. Fingers crossed i'm able to make it out there!


----------



## Lazer Guy

It's to bad you couldn't make it in time to race today Raymond. I tried some things and got 11.04 almost the 10 I've been looking for. We all had a good time but Darryl gave me a lot of trouble all day.


----------



## 2056dennis

*wait just a minute*



Lazer Guy said:


> It's to bad you couldn't make it in time to race today Raymond. I tried some things and got 12.04 almost the 11 I've been looking for. We all had a good time but Darryl gave me a lot of trouble all day.


 who was giveing who problems all day and Russ your car did look fast but then again Raymond didnt show because if he would have then we could of seen just how slow your car is we all know you would have been chaseing him allday Raymond did you make it to work okay does not sound like you should be driveing your car with those tires


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Yeah, the tires were BAD. So I stopped at Micheal Tire right over the bridge there on Woodville. They refused to sell me a used tire AND refused to put one of my own spare used tires on the rim... But I did make it to work okay.

Wouldnt have made it to race even if I did get off early. By the end of the day I was sick as hell. I was off by 4:30 and in bed at 5. Just got up. haha

So Darrell was giving you troubles Russ?? How?? Wished I could have made it. SO I could give you some trouble too! LOL


----------



## 2056dennis

*see Russ*

gettem Raymond show him who is boss , man there is shops around here that will sell you the used tires and put them on for not very much


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Yeah but it was Sunday so not many shops open. Micheal tire was the only shop around that was. And its against company policy to do that.  Big load of $#!* if you ask me...


----------



## Lazer Guy

RC-DriftNewb said:


> By the end of the day I was sick as hell. I was off by 4:30 and in bed at 5. Just got up. haha
> 
> So Darrell was giving you troubles Russ?? How?? Wished I could have made it. SO I could give you some trouble too! LOL


Well I'm glad you made it to work but I'm sorry ta hear your sick, I hope you don't get what I had :drunk:. 
You name it and Darryl was giving me trouble with it but there was plenty of room for more from you :tongue::lol:


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

crusty i mean rusty or i mean russel well anyway im not sure on what you mean i never once gave you a hard time and Raymond you have mail


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Back at ya Darrell.

Nah, I dont think I got what you had, Russ. I hope not anyway. I'm feeling a bit better today.


----------



## 2056dennis

*yep*

well i heard there was something going around that only last 1-2 days and back at you


----------



## 2056dennis

*wheres the pics*

Pat where is the pics :wave:


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Sick or not. I'm going in to work tomorrow anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis

*Raymond*

you have 2 more messages


----------



## 2056dennis

*Lazerdude*

Lazerdude you have mail


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

YGM Darrell


----------



## 2056dennis

*Raymond*

and to you and thanks will see you wed


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Yep. I'll be there wednesday! Hopefully Russ and John show up as well.

Hey did mike hear how he took 4th??


----------



## 2056dennis

*not sure*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Yep. I'll be there wednesday! Hopefully Russ and John show up as well.
> 
> Hey did mike hear how he took 4th??


 he did not say anything that i know of


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> he did not say anything that i know of


Dennis, you need to make the trip to MSI before you head out lazerYou have P.M. Thanks.


----------



## semi

russ you have a pm


----------



## 2056dennis

*semi*

semi you have a pm


----------



## rcwebs

*Series Finale Trophy Races*

Hey here are some pics from the Series Finale.

I want to thank everyone that made our winter series a success. You are a great group of guys and gals.

And congratulations to our Novice class drivers who made some of us look like we were "Senior citizen" drivers. LOL You know who I'm talking about!

Pat


----------



## rcwebs

*More pics!*

Here's some more pics!

Pat


----------



## semi

dennis you got a pm


----------



## semi

russ you have a pm


----------



## 2056dennis

*semi*

semi you have a pm and Russ you dont have a pm


----------



## 2056dennis

*pics*

allright Pat you got some pics up way togo


----------



## Lazer Lady

I think you all have pms


----------



## Lazer Guy

O yeah.... I got some PM's from somebody and sent some PM's back to them.
FYI.... I just want everybody that didn't get a PM to know I got some PM's:woohoo: I think thats what your supposed ta do ?????????????????????? If your gay ???????


----------



## semi

pm has been sent to someone


----------



## Lazer Guy

Me two :wave:


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

anyone going to practice tomorrow??


----------



## 2056dennis

*practice*

yes i will be there 4:00 we need to talk driftnewb


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Clear your box darrell...

Edit: I will e-mail you my message...

Edit again: Sent another e-amil. Will have phone on me...


----------



## 2056dennis

*yoyoyoyoyo*

its been cleared


----------



## Lazer Guy

How did practice go yesterday ???? Did you get in the 9's Darryl ??? How about you Raymond how did you do ??


----------



## semi

lazer dude you have a pm


----------



## 2056dennis

*practice*

nope no 9's for me yet but still working on it had alot more 10's though and semi thanks i will see you sunday


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

I did alright. I showed up with dead radio batteries so the car wasnt getting the right signals so the car was slow most of the day. Then by the end it would hardly go so I through in some new batteries just to see if that was it and the car came back alive. So the last few runs its was trying to get use to the car again. lol Because the difference was HUGE.


----------



## 2056dennis

*drift newb*

it did make a huge different in your speed and once you got up to speed you was hard to catch


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

I guess. haha

Gotta do a bit more work on throttle control so I'm not making the back of the car slide coming out of the corners. Or make some setup changes instead of being slower on the throttle input! Not sure which though, there.


----------



## 2056dennis

*newb*

just do one thing and then check your lap times and see if you got faster and then go from there


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> just do one thing and then check your lap times and see if you got faster and then go from there


Dennis, is that what you do? That's why Russ is still faster then you.LOL


----------



## Lazer Guy

mrbighead said:


> Dennis, is that what you do? That's why Russ is still faster then you.LOL


OH MAN .....Willie you should not go there..... 2056guy will get mad.... He is very touchy about being slower then me. 
He needs help with his gearing from what I've seen, he's ether to hot or to slow all the time. You would think by now.........never mind .... I don't want to start anything ..... I'm going to stay out of it. 
Moderator... Delete this post.


----------



## 2056dennis

*What !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and now you half to jump on the band wagon. bighead thanks i thought i had 1 person on my side, but there that goes and ive come to expect it out of lazerdude .


----------



## mrbighead

Lazer Guy said:


> OH MAN .....Willie you should not go there..... 2056guy will get mad.... He is very touchy about being slower then me.
> He needs help with his gearing from what I've seen, he's ether to hot or to slow all the time. You would think by now.........never mind .... I don't want to start anything ..... I'm going to stay out of it.
> Moderator... Delete this post.


Russ, I have the same problem since I started running Duo's. Can you help me Russ, be fast like you?


----------



## Lazer Guy

mrbighead said:


> Russ, I have the same problem since I started running Duo's. Can you help me Russ, be fast like you?


Sure ...I can help with your gearing if you really need it.
If your motor is hot and speedo is cool put on a bigger pinion. keep going up on your pinion until your speedo is the same temp as your motor. If you are running your timing way up, your motor will be 20* hotter then your speedo and you should be where you want to be. Your already fast as hell so you don't need any help there :thumbsup:


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

So that means at 130 and 90 I'm still under geared? :freak: I cant even get a bigger pinion on there. lol


----------



## Lazer Guy

You can get a smaller spur gear, that would help !!!! Are you going Sunday ???


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Yeah, I'll be going sunday! Tires are good and all that. lol So theres at least one more rubber guy on the track. Darrell should bring his tc5! And where's Frankie?? He needs to come too!

Do you think going from 108/54 to 100/53 is too big of a jump in gearing up??


----------



## 2056dennis

*rc-drift*

take your first fdr and then make your new fdr match the first then go from there to fine tune it


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and now you half to jump on the band wagon. bighead thanks i thought i had 1 person on my side, but there that goes and ive come to expect it out of lazerdude .[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm your only friend, I thought that would get a post out you.


----------



## 2056dennis

*What*

dont make me madddddd bighead


----------



## Lazer Guy

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Do you think going from 108/54 to 100/53 is too big of a jump in gearing up??


A 100/53 should be fine, I don't think thats to big a jump. 
Yeah Darryl should bring his TC5 out and run with us fast guys :thumbsup:


----------



## semi

so who is running rubber. i say we run the track backwards for a challenge


----------



## semi

D-man you got a pm


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Me, Russ, Darrell if he brings his, Mike probably. Thats all I know if. You run rubber??


----------



## semi

ya i will be running rubber sunday.


----------



## semi

come on dennis don't be a girl. drive the tc5. john wont be there to beat you


----------



## Lazer Guy

Darryl thinks his TC5 drives like a garbage truck :jest: Thats what He said not me........................ How would he know how a garbage truck drives


----------



## semi

we can fix that bring that thing and we will have it driving like a boat.


----------



## 2056dennis

*im scared you guys are to fast for me*

sorry guys i half to run with the slow guys hahahahaha


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, can we make are own class. Russ, you can't race with us your to fast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Guy

What....... I can't run with you guys  Don't make me mad or I will go home................This is an impotent race Sunday you know !!!! I'm pulling out all the stops for this one. I'm not putting up with any funny business out of you guys this time  I have a plan !!!!!
Steve you have a PM someplace.


----------



## FrankieS

Hey guys, I’m here and still alive. It has just been nuts at work this entire last week. I’m hoping to make it out to run rubber tomorrow, though it’s still a bit iffy depending on what happens here at work today.

How busy have I been? I still haven’t opened the package for my new TC5, it’s still in the box just like they shipped it.

I did put the other speed control and a new motor in Lori’s TC3, but I have something goofed up with the ESC setting. I have brakes, but no throttle. I have to read up and figure out my radio settings, I assume..

And you guys need to lighten up on 2056Dennis, he’s sensitive you know.


----------



## mrbighead

Lazer Guy said:


> What....... I can't run with you guys  Don't make me mad or I will go home................This is an impotent race Sunday you know !!!! I'm pulling out all the stops for this one. I'm not putting up with any funny business out of you guys this time  I have a plan !!!!!
> Steve you have a PM someplace.[/QU
> 
> Russ, did you put that TC5 together yet? It's not going to put it's self together.
> 
> Russ, did you put that TC5 togther yet? If not it's not going to put it self together.
> Russ, where is that TC5 at? You know that's a fast car are you saving it for outside?


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey bighead*

he sold that tc5 to FrankieS he sya he dont need a faster car to beat you thats what he says


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> he sold that tc5 to FrankieS he sya he dont need a faster car to beat you thats what he says


Dennis, he might not get a chance less he comes to my house to race me their. Did you get your charger yet?


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Russ has all the room in the world to go faster.  Its actually kinda scary... haha


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Yeah did you get it yet, Darrell?

Was oval today? Or is that next week?


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey bighead*



mrbighead said:


> Dennis, he might not get a chance less he comes to my house to race me their. Did you get your charger yet?


 no i did not and im not happy with that


----------



## 2056dennis

*whoaaaa!!!!*



RC-DriftNewb said:


> Russ has all the room in the world to go faster.  Its actually kinda scary... haha


 somebody is brown noseing look out Russ he must need some more parts hahahahahahahaha not sure on the oval thing cant wait till i get my sprint car ready need to get some 7.2 's for that or a lipo that will fit my 7.4v's will not fit unless i cut some things out and im not going to do that


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> no i did not and im not happy with that


I see they have two cords to do the down load with. You can buy the ( better one) Jason don't say much about it just have to wait and see which cord to buy.LOL


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey*



mrbighead said:


> I see they have two cords to do the down load with. You can buy the ( better one) Jason don't say much about it just have to wait and see which cord to buy.LOL


 i was told to get the v2 one dose that sound right


----------



## semi

Everone I have talked to said you have to get the new V3 cable


----------



## 2056dennis

*What What*

You Are Crazy They Dont Make A V3


----------



## Lazer Guy

It's V2.5 ....... If you don't have that one your Vista 64 will not work some times. 
What about your charger will it work the way it is ????? It should ???? Thats what Jason said !!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*What ? What*

IM NOT SURE WHICH ONE OF YOU GUYS IS FULL OF IT MORE semi or lazerdude can we have a vote on that guys




(names ) (votes) 
lazerdude 2

semi 3


----------



## Lazer Guy

+1 for Lazerdude


----------



## mrbighead

semi said:


> Everone I have talked to said you have to get the new V3 cable


Steve, when are you going to beat Russ, like you use to 2 years ago.:wave:


----------



## semi

Russ is to smooth of a driver for me to beat. at least I am still faster then you bighead. I would like to place a vote for semi dennis


----------



## 2056dennis

*full of it or not*

well i say full of it they both voted for themselves so what does that tell ya


----------



## hotchick1

I want to vote for the fast guy. The super hot semi. He is full of it but dam he is fast. He is the best driver I have ever seen


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok look at this shit now*



hotchick1 said:


> I want to vote for the fast guy. The super hot semi. He is full of it but dam he is fast. He is the best driver I have ever seen


 hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## semi

I am wining. Anyone know who this hotchick1 is. She knows what she is talking about


----------



## 2056dennis

*yes we all would like to know*

yes we all would like to know , this chick must be sick


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

this will be one of the fastest rebuilds ever. Gotta get the car torn apart and cleaned top to bottom for tomorrow. lol I've got hours of work ahead of me! I'll start brewing the coffee now so I'm ready for tomorrow. it is tomorrow right?? I guess later today. 5 hours and I'm supposed to be up to leave?? Oh man.... yeah fastest rebuild my @$$... lol Time to get crackin..


----------



## semi

Where is franky and drifty


----------



## mrbighead

semi said:


> I am wining. Anyone know who this hotchick1 is. She knows what she is talking about


I think hot chick is a a shemale1 that's my vote.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hotchick1*

i think you might be right on that one there bighead , but if not she may want to back off semi has a family and his wife is 6'4" and 250 in weight and smokes a cigar and plays linebacker for the Lions so he/she may want to rethink there position on that


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> i think you might be right on that one there bighead , but if not she may want to back off semi has a family and his wife is 6'4" and 250 in weight and smokes a cigar and plays linebacker for the Lions so he/she may want to rethink there position on that


 Dennis you would have to talk about the Lions steve like them bigger than that.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, you have P.M. from your only friend that care.


----------



## 2056dennis

*yoyoyoyoyoyo*

back to ya


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> back to ya


P.M. Little Russ


----------



## 2056dennis

*what the h*

what are you talking about


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> what are you talking about


You Know you make something that is easy, make it to big deal out of it. This is RC not brain surgery Steve, and Dennis.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> back to ya


Dennis, you can use either program cable V1 and V2. The V2 is the better one to use Thunder Power will have both software 5.7V1 and 5.7V2 next week on their website they think. I have the firmware 5.5 that is stock! I need to order that cord if I order one for need me do you need me to buy one for you?


----------



## 2056dennis

*cord*

how soon are you going to get it im still waiting for my charger to come in


----------



## mrbighead

The middle of the week I'm give them time to put all the information on their website.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey fathead i mean bighead*

you have mail


----------



## 2056dennis

*bighead you have mail*

hey bighead you have mail


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey bighead you have mail


Dennis,: you have 2 P.M.


----------



## FrankieS

Hey guys,

Who all is going to practice tonight? I finally get to escape from the office long enough to go out and slam my car into the boards. Woo Hoo!!

I'm still struggling with the new (used) ESC just a bit, so I may need some hand holding to get that sorted out. And yes Russ, I did put a brand new motor in Lori's car for her. So both of you can just get off my butt.

No body has a PM though you will soon..


----------



## 2056dennis

*wed night practice*

Pat is there going to be any practice tonight could you or Bobby let us know for sure


----------



## Lazer Guy

FrankieS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Who all is going to practice tonight? I finally get to escape from the office long enough to go out and slam my car into the boards. Woo Hoo!!
> 
> I would like to go but I have some stuff to do today.
> 
> 
> I'm still struggling with the new (used) ESC just a bit, so I may need some hand holding to get that sorted out.
> 
> The instruction's have two setups, use the basic one first and set your low and high throttle EPA all the way up on your transmitter before you start. There is also a time limit so go trough the setup rather fast.
> Also look on the speedo and you will see next to the wires that go to your receiver S + - make sure they are plugged in the same on both ends.
> You may have to do a re-bind before you do the speedo set up.
> 
> 
> 
> No body has a PM though you will soon..



:wave::wave:


----------



## 2056dennis

*there is going to be practice tonight*

yes there will be practice tonight so i will see yall there A!


----------



## rcwebs

HI guys!

Yes practice tonite (WED) 

We are racing Friday night 1/18 scale 4pm to 1 am or so

and Saturday is a practice day. 9am to 9pm $15 all day or $10 1/2 day!

We *will be *closed on Sunday for the easter holiday.

And don't forget the next weekend will be the Mini Great Lakes Challenge.
Oval race on Saturday and Road course on Sunday.

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*



rcwebs said:


> HI guys!
> 
> Yes practice tonite (WED)
> 
> We are racing Friday night 1/18 scale 4pm to 1 am or so
> 
> and Saturday is a practice day. 9am to 9pm $15 all day or $10 1/2 day!
> 
> We *will be *closed on Sunday for the easter holiday.
> 
> And don't forget the next weekend will be the Mini Great Lakes Challenge.
> Oval race on Saturday and Road course on Sunday.
> 
> Pat


 Pat say its not so!!!!!!!! you mean those little bitty cars has taken our sunday from us , dont make me maddddddd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*man Frankie S*

its to bad some CROOK sold you that BUM esc after all that work on it and you could not make a lap that guy should give your money back


----------



## Lazer Guy

Now I'm a CROOK A !!!!! I've never been called a CROOK before >>>>>>>> I'll be happy to give him his $ back.
I'll even pay for the H-arm if you want but DO NOT CALL ME A CROOK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankieS

Some how it made my rear lower control arm break. I've never broken a lower arm before until I installed that ESC.. So that has to be the reason.


----------



## 2056dennis

*crook*

so your the guy that sld him a bad esc man i never would have guessed that


----------



## Lazer Guy

Lazer Guy said:


> Now I'm a CROOK A !!!!! I've never been called a CROOK before >>>>>>>> I'll be happy to give him his $ back.
> I'll even pay for the H-arm if you want but DO NOT CALL ME A CROOK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I do not think that is funny


----------



## FrankieS

Just to clear up the muddy water here just a bit, the ESC works just fine. 

And just maybe, I'm not totaly sure, but just maybe.. It might have been my driving and not the ESC that broke my lower control arm. But I'm not lying when I said I never broke a lower control arm with my old ESC, it only happen when I installed the new ESC, so I figured that had to be it.... Then again... Maybe not.....


----------



## 2056dennis

*your right FrankieS*

its not your fault that someone sold you a defective esc ,and it was not your driveing that did that, i think if i were you i would pay that guy a visit and make sure you take some of the familia with you .im thinking he could use some cement shoes if you know what i mean.


----------



## Lazer Guy

FrankieS said:


> Just to clear up the muddy water here just a bit, the ESC works just fine. it only happen when I installed the new ESC, so I figured that had to be it.... Then again... Maybe not.....


Well lets see if we can figure this out ???? 
First thing ....Was Darryl any where near your car or did he have his hands on it at all ????? If so theres your problem right there:thumbsup: Most every car does not like Darryl :freak: He has to keep buying cars until he finds one that likes him:dude:
Next thing.... Was the broken H-arm on the same side of your car as the ESC ???? 
And the last thing........That ESC was only used on 2 of my HPI cars. When you woke it up it could of been confused and just maybe it still is. You have to talk to them things right when you move them from one car to another.:roll::lol:


----------



## FrankieS

2056dennis said:


> i think if i were you i would pay that guy a visit and make sure you take some of the familia with you .im thinking he could use some cement shoes if you know what i mean.


Well Elio asked what he could do, ya know, maybe have the boys look into things, and maybe visit with family a little and try to iron this out.

I suggested they stay in Detroit, the Easter Bunnies will be in town this week end, things could get out of hand, they have the Casino's to look after. When you put Bunnies in a Casino, it gets bad before it gets better.


----------



## 2056dennis

*ok now its out*

now i know why russ has been going by different names here lately hes been hideing from the boys from detroit, names like ross , cisco, and the new one that i heard today chico which russ says is cisco's twin brother go figure


----------



## rcwebs

Darrell,

You've got a Message?

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis

*and so do you*

back at you Pat


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

YGM Darrell


----------



## 2056dennis

*newb*

back at ya and russ or ross or what ever you are calling yourself today you need to call or pm Pat and or Bobby to find out what happened in the tc/12th race i may owe you some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ not sure


----------



## Lazer Guy

I already know what happened :thumbsup: I talked to Steve and Raymond you lost big time to 3 rubber TC's against your 1/12th. You just wont admit it will you ???? I have to give you credit for going down hard :freak::tongue: 
Today I call myself...... 1of3........... faster then your 1/12th with our TC's !!!!!!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*Pat Please I Need Some Help Here*

Pat could you help me with this , im not getting anywhere with this guy as you can see  and there just may be a smackdown in adrian yet this week everyone invited !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

Hey Dennis, you have P.M. this might help you beat Russ It"s all up to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## semi

he needs help


----------



## rcwebs

Here's the story from the Race Results sheet:

Darrell Scott 35 laps in 08:06:228
Mike Norton 34 laps in 08:00:916
Russ Johnson  34 laps in 08:04:265
Bobby Falgout 34 laps in 08:13:373
Steve Devine 33 laps in 08:01:731
Raymond D. 18 laps in 06:00:341 DNF
Frank J 00 laps DNS

That's the story, so 1 of 3 your busted! :wave:

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis

*Yes*

thanks Pat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now what Russ there is your PROOF thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#1 baby and that means CHECKERS :wave:


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> thanks Pat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now what Russ there is your PROOF thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#1 baby and that means CHECKERS :wave:


Dennis, when you start running that new 009 xray. You should beat them by a lap or 2. LOL:wave:


----------



## 2056dennis

*shut up*



mrbighead said:


> Dennis, when you start running that new 009 xray. You should beat them by a lap or 2. LOL:wave:


 man what are you doing trying to start something or what i didnt want these guys to know


----------



## mrbighead

semi said:


> he needs help


Hey Steve, I think you need Dennis help with lap times like this. 33 laps in 08:01:731 what happen?


----------



## semi

I don’t know how much Dennis paid pat for that. I think fabrication of face results is a crime.


----------



## rcwebs

Hey I wasn't there so I don't know if Darrell paid Louie to adjust the results. At least I haven't seen any of the Payola. 

Pat


----------



## semi

Don't get the 009 its crap. They are going to release the 009.5 in a couple of months and that's the one you want


----------



## mrbighead

semi said:


> Don't get the 009 its crap. They are going to release the 009.5 in a couple of months and that's the one you want


Steve, life is to short why wait? If they do bring out a new car the parts what be around for a month or two. Dennis is going to beat you and Russ what ever he gets.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey bighead*

hey bighead you are putting a bullseye on my back i hope you know , did you find out when the car will be here ,


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey bighead you are putting a bullseye on my back i hope you know , did you find out when the car will be here ,


I'm going to order mine after fastcats race. My wife wil be putting it together for me. I will not have time to do it.


----------



## semi

you have to get the upgrade that moves the motor forward. if you are going to race at lazer its a must have.


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*



semi said:


> you have to get the upgrade that moves the motor forward. if you are going to race at lazer its a must have.


WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPGRADE MUST HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT


----------



## semi

check it out. http://nexusracing.net/


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Is the track going to be open for spring/summer? I have had a itch to dust off my R/C stuff and do some racing.

Thanks


----------



## FrankieS

semi said:


> Don't get the 009 its crap. They are going to release the 009.5 in a couple of months and that's the one you want


I'm waiting for the 009.75, I heard that's coming out in a couple of months after the 009.5. Words has it that four screws, three washers, one sticker and two c-clips off the earlier version cars will work on the new one.


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPGRADE MUST HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT


Dennis, you can use either program cable V1 and V2. The V2 is the better one to use I have the new firmware 5.7v2 Jim just Email me the information. Now I"m waiting on the program cable now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dasmopar

Hey I found some of my old sedan vids.


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> Hey I found some of my old sedan vids.


I guess your right - you were pretty slow with that ol' "sedan".........LOL!!

See you on the 26th, the Boxster is all signed up to run with you in A Stock !!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*wow*

hey Lon that cefx track was a fun track to run on (nats lay out) so does that mean you are going to get a tc to run with us at Lazer , and John you are going to do what race your boxerrrrrrr??????? where do they run dogs at ?????????


----------



## Dasmopar

No Sedan for me. I'm laid off and laying low since cash flow is low. 

John is running his Boxster at a S.C.C.A Solo2 event on the 26th in perrysburg oh. I suggest you all come cheer for him.


----------



## Dasmopar

Now for some nude shots. Might be NSFW depending on where you work.


----------



## Dasmopar

I wish I still had that car. All them guys think the AE ralley car is the car to have but I know my recoil was way faster then them guys at the mall.


----------



## Valkman57

Dasmopar said:


> No Sedan for me. I'm laid off and laying low since cash flow is low.
> 
> John is running his Boxster at a S.C.C.A Solo2 event on the 26th in perrysburg oh. I suggest you all come cheer for him.


Or at least come to help him take up a collection to have it towed home after he totals it !!!

Lon - pretty cool looking sedan you had there - lipo/brushless back in '07 !! Yeah cash it tight so you have to go run the big cars instead of the little ones !!??

Darrell, come on down if you've got nothing else to do and watch me run over orange cones !! The event details and a map are @ www.nworscca.com.

See ya !!


----------



## Dasmopar

Well I have to make the big car payment either way so I might aswell race it right?


----------



## 2056dennis

*i would but*

ill tell you guys i would come to watch but ive got to help on the track at Lazer to get the seal coat on it so we will be ready on the 3rd for racing me and russ have done alot allreadyand i think i might have a job laying more rug for the lowes in ohio there is about 15 different stores this guy works for and he needs some help so if i pass the background check i should be in i hope they dont go back to far you know with all the hits ive done in the past and being part of the [email protected] well enough about me have fun guys


----------



## Dasmopar

Is there a lazer thread like this thread now? Link me!


----------



## 2056dennis

*site*

Lon we all go to rc extreme and there is a thread to lazer there that we all talk on and try this lazerspeedway.com and that should get you to there site but we do all the bs on extreme

www.RCRacingExtreme.com the onroad part and you shoulb be set

www.LazerSpeedway.com


----------



## Valkman57

2056dennis said:


> ill tell you guys i would come to watch but ive got to help on the track at Lazer to get the seal coat on it so we will be ready on the 3rd for racing me and russ have done alot allreadyand i think i might have a job laying more rug for the lowes in ohio there is about 15 different stores this guy works for and he needs some help so if i pass the background check i should be in i hope they dont go back to far you know with all the hits ive done in the past and being part of the [email protected] well enough about me have fun guys


Two words that would send shivers down my spine - "background check". Holy Crap - Good Luck !!

Don't tell them to come here or Extreme for any character references !!!

I'll lie for money !!??


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey thanks ,,,a,a, maybe*



Valkman57 said:


> Two words that would send shivers down my spine - "background check". Holy Crap - Good Luck !!
> 
> Don't tell them to come here or Extreme for any character references !!!
> 
> I'll lie for money !!??


 a,a,a,a, thanks !!!! i think


----------



## Dasmopar

Hell I'll lie for some flavored peanuts.


----------



## fergie

You guys talk more than you race . Why don't some of you come down for our trophy race tomorrow. We'll still let you talk all you want.

Ron Ferguson


----------



## Dasmopar

Why don't you shut it? The weather is to nice to be racing indoors.


----------



## fergie

your just sceeered!!



Dasmopar said:


> Why don't you shut it? The weather is to nice to be racing indoors.


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, you have PM


----------



## 2056dennis

*Thanks To Pat And Kathie And Bobby*

a big thanks to you and your family plus all others that made it possible to race at hobby stop west this year and i for sure will be back next year if all willing ( job , health , you know that sort of thing )and i will have some new cars in the works for different classes ( oval ) that is thanks to Gene , David and Joe and not to mention my number one fan Codie for they are the ones that got me back into oval racing so with that said everyone have a great and safe summer and we will see you in the fall . and Louie i hope you can run with us more next year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and im sure Angus wil be tough next year now that he got some new peeps


Darrell :wave:


----------



## Dasmopar

http://www.nworscca.com/modules/event_results/results/2009/2009_e1_web_files/2009_e1_web_novice.htm

Check it out!!! John took it to em!!


----------



## 2056dennis

*das how did you do*



Dasmopar said:


> http://www.nworscca.com/modules/event_results/results/2009/2009_e1_web_files/2009_e1_web_novice.htm
> 
> Check it out!!! John took it to em!!


ok we see how John did but how did you do !!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> ok we see how John did but how did you do !!!!!!!!!:wave:


hey dennis, I will bring your charger when I come see dish. I almost brought a 009 today real cheap 469.00


----------



## 2056dennis

*what*

so when are you comeing to see dish


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> so when are you comeing to see dish


Yes and you.


----------



## 2056dennis

*bighead*

what !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> what !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You have P.M. little Russ.:dude:


----------



## 2056dennis

*back at ya*

back at ya and hey the charger works pretty good just need to learn more about it .


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, you have mail tell steve he need a new car.


----------



## Lazer Guy

mrbighead said:


> You have P.M. little Russ.:dude:


What ????? It must be something complicated :freak: See your Wife or Son if it's to much for you :tongue::wave:


----------



## mrbighead

Lazer Guy said:


> What ????? It must be something complicated :freak: See your Wife or Son if it's to much for you :tongue::wave:


Russ, you just you keep racing where you at. That should tell you who know more me or you.  You don't see me on very website ask questions. I have a new car that I put together with out Brandon, and my wife.LOL


----------



## hotchick1

where is semi at?


----------



## 2056dennis

*semi*



hotchick1 said:


> where is semi at?


 hey( hot ) chick well that is what you say , semi has been run out of town he can not drive or setup a car and he is sllllllloooooowwwwww so he had to go maybe you want to follow russ he has the fastest motor at the track and he has been called russami with round eyes


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey( hot ) chick well that is what you say , semi has been run out of town he can not drive or setup a car and he is sllllllloooooowwwwww so he had to go maybe you want to follow russ he has the fastest motor at the track and he has been called russami with round eyes


Dennis, I went larry's and pick that up for you. 


----------



## 2056dennis

*yo big head*

thanks man i will contact you saturday morn , 10:30 if that works for you


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Are you guys done with carpet for now or have track time avaliable to run practice or race?


----------



## rcwebs

*June Schedule*

We're still trying to keep it going but not much interest in guys coming out to race.

The schedule for June is still:

Practice on Wed 4-9 and Sundays 12-6.

1/18th On-road and Off-road on Friday nights with the grill going. You guys have been missing out on the food!!!!!!!!!!

Ovals & Roadcourse on Saturdays 10 to 6 alternating. 2 or more to make a class.

Give the shop a call if you're interested in coming. 419-471-1108

Thanks,

Pat Falgout


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Thanks for the update Pat.

I will be heading up in the next couple weeks hopefully with a buddy to get some track time.

mike


----------



## airshot

Hey Pat,
KenR here, last time I was at the track we talked about scheduling one or two events a month to get these 1/18 boys back interested again. Just found this site and wondered if anything is being planned, if you need some help, call me.
KenR (airshot)


----------



## rcwebs

Hey Ken,

We're planning a race on Saturday July 25th for Oval and Roadcourse. BRP and 18th scale. Call me for more details @ 419-471-1108

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Can we run brushless and lipo in 1/12 scale at the race that is coming up?


----------



## ArcherX

Any interest in running the 1/10 sliders this winter? I know of 5 people who already bought them and 2-3 more looking too. I think we'd like to get together with people interested in running them to set some rules.

George Flores


----------



## 2056dennis

*yo*

hey man the white lettering on the tires looks sweet nice touch George ,and Pat will there be more heat in the track area this winter and when is the indoor season open ( oval aswell as onroad ) seasons


----------



## 2056dennis

*indoor season*

Pat anyword on when you are going to open up for the indoor season onroad aswell as oval 18th scale


----------



## one18thscalerac

anyword on indoor season?


----------



## ArcherX

I emailed Pat yesterday and this is what he sent me. 



"We're going to get started on Sept. 18/19/20th!!!!!!!!!!! 

9-18 Friday night 18th Scale Racing will get going. 

9-19 Saturday Oval racing will get going. 

9-20 Sunday 10th & 12th Road-course will get started up. 

These first few weekends will just be fun races and we will soon get up the 
schedule for the points series. Let everyone know about it. 

I'm at the Eighth Scale On-road Nationals all this week at the Mall but I'll be 
working on the schedule when I get back to the store each night. The schedule will be posted real soon."

Just as a reminder, if your thinking of running the 1/10 slider checkout http://rcoutlaws.kicks-ass.net/ 
We will probably use the fun days to set the rules, so come on out or check out the 1/10 thread on here
and give us your opinion.


----------



## one18thscalerac

ok great thanks alot a few of us from mich are planing to be down alot


----------



## one18thscalerac

what will friday be oval? or?


----------



## 2056dennis

*18th Scale Racing*



one18thscalerac said:


> what will friday be oval? or?


i think last year was (18th scale friday on road , sat oval ) and sunday 10th and 12th onroad . but not really likeing the rules for 10th scale outlaw so i think im out on that allready . does anyone know the rules for the stock mini late model class


----------



## rcwebs

Darrell, :wave:

10th Scale oval rules have not been established yet. I would like eveyones imput as to the rules before we set them in stone. Let me know what your thoughts are about the class. :thumbsup:

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis

*mail*

Pat you have mail thanks


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> Pat you have mail thanks


Dennis, you have mail.


----------



## one18thscalerac

1/10 sliders 17.5 lipo 1/18th open sliders and latemodels from mich 3 of us do you guys get any tc oval cars like tc3s with nascar bodys?


----------



## one18thscalerac

or 1/10 trucks rubber tires on the oval?


----------



## 2056dennis

*racing*



one18thscalerac said:


> 1/10 sliders 17.5 lipo 1/18th open sliders and latemodels from mich 3 of us do you guys get any tc oval cars like tc3s with nascar bodys?


nope the 10th sprints will be in the first year of racing as for the oval its mostly been 18th scale but there is a rule at the track it takes three cars to make a class and i think it might be more then that for points racing and for the trophy races


----------



## one18thscalerac

any word on 1/10 slider rules? also roll call for 1/18th classes what is every body planning on running


----------



## ArcherX

I think the plan may be to get together these first couple of weekends of racing to hammer out the rules, I have a baseline that a few of us have worked up at rcoutlaws.kicks-ass.net


----------



## flamedxxx

I see 3 cars make a class, but what other classes are there for 1/10th? Any plans for indoor Slash spec racing? I also am looking for a place to run my 2wd road car, if I bring it, will you have a spot for me to run it?


----------



## one18thscalerac

flame is that a 2wd pan?


----------



## flamedxxx

I don't think it's really considered a pan car, more of a touring car....it's an old Traxxas street sport that I am putting all new elctronics in so I have something to do this winter. I'm not expecting it to be ultra-competitive with it, just want to come out and have some fun while the nitro stuff sets on the shelf all winter.


----------



## ArcherX

Are things still a go for this weekend? Looking forward to running my 1/10 slider.


----------



## one18thscalerac

how was the turn out friday and saturday what classes showed up i wasnt able to make it down hopfuly next weekend


----------



## flamedxxx

so, is there a Slash or short course truck class?? I scrapped the idea for the street sport, and bought a slash....you guys running them?


----------



## Bigz84

Is there a 1/10 touring foam racing class or a 1/12th pan class here? If so, what days do you run and times. Thanks


----------



## 2056dennis

*tc foam and 12th scales*



Bigz84 said:


> Is there a 1/10 touring foam racing class or a 1/12th pan class here? If so, what days do you run and times. Thanks


 they are on sundays


----------



## Bigz84

*Sunday Racing*

What kind of turnout do you get down there on Sundays for these classes? I might be able to get a couple of people to come down there if the turnout is reasonable.


----------



## rcwebs

Bigz,

We're just getting the winter schedule together now, but last season we had 8-15 guys each week for 12th scale, 6-8 guys that ran Rubber sedan or foam depending on who showed up. 

This year looks the same with 4-8 guys also in World GT 13.5 and 10.5 and we're running VTA on Sundays with about 5 guys who showed up yesterday to test n tune their VTA's. We also had about 4-6 guys out with World GT and about 4 guys yesterday with their 12th scale. 

We have a lot of guys that run 8th scale gas at the track out back of our carpet track here @ Woodville Mall and their last scheduled race was this last weekend.

We run Oval each Saturday and had about 20-30 guys last year running Mini Late Models, Mini Sliders and 12th scale with Late model bodies. This year we have about 5-6 guys ready to run the 1/10 Losi Sliders also.

We run 1/18th Scale On-road and Off-road on Friday nights from 4 to Midnight!

Saturday and Sunday we open @ 9am with racing @ noon and we're usually done by 6pm.

I'll have more very soon as we are buttoning up the schedule and will post it very soon. If you have questions give me a call at the shop!

Pat Falgout


Hobby Stop West Raceway
Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> nope the 10th sprints will be in the first year of racing as for the oval its mostly been 18th scale but there is a rule at the track it takes three cars to make a class and i think it might be more then that for points racing and for the trophy races


Dennis, you have mail.
Thanks mrbighead


----------



## Bigz84

Thanks Pat,
I look forward on coming on down.


----------



## rcwebs

Hi guys/gals, :wave: :wave: :wave:

Yeah, don't miss this week. It's the start of the Points races for this season.
Bring a friend or pass the word on that we'll have a great season of carpet racing here in Toledo. 

Sundays will be Road course and we'll be running 12th Scale Stock/Mod, Sedan Foam/Rubber, World GT 13.5 and 10.5, and *new* this year we've got a bunch of guys bringing out their Vintage Trans-ams

We'll also be racing on Friday nights and Saturdays again this year. Friday nights will be 18th scale on and off road racing. Every Saturday this year will be an Oval race. We're adding 1/16th scale Slash/Revo racing to the line up on Friday nights. On Saturdays we've added the 10th scale Sliders into the mix.

Also this year we're lowering the fee's to race and practice. $12 for your first entry and $6 for additional entries and the practice fee for Wednesday nights are only $5.

As always we'll have parts from the onsite store. Pop, snacks, coffee, etc are available. AMBrc scoring, 44+ pit spaces with chairs supplied, electric supplied (bring a power strip), restrooms, ping-pong in the back room, and a fun and friendly atmosphere so that you can enjoy the racing.

Hope to see everyone there!

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Willison Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## flamedxxx

from reading your post here, am I to assume you have no plans for indoor 1/10th Slash racing then? Guess I'd better bust out the work on the TC3....


----------



## rcwebs

Flamedxxx,

Right now we have no plans for 1/10 indoor racing with the Slash. We did have about 4 guys last Friday night who came with the 1/16th Slashes and they did well.

But if enough guys came out consistantly to race with them we'd give it a go. I don't think we'd have jumps like outside but if they wanted to race them on Oval days that might be fun.

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis

*yo Pat*

Pat i will be late getting tothe track on Sat for the oval but i will be there i asked Dick Monahan to save me a spot i will be running the 10th slider if the other guys do not have a problem with my setup and maybe open late model , i think i will be there about 1:00 or shortly after


----------



## JCarr20142

Hi, glad to see you guys are still going up north. I'm looking forward to comming up a couple times this winter to race with you guys. From the sound of things down here I may be bringing a few more guys from Dayton and Cincy up with me. I'm really glad to see you guys are running VTA up here also. I'll be sure to give you guys some warning when we are comming.


----------



## rcwebs

Cool! Make it a road trip. It was great having you come up last season.

Pat


----------



## JCarr20142

Thanks, I plan on it.:thumbsup: I can't remember, are you guys running 13.5 or 17.5 rubber touring?


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> Pat i will be late getting tothe track on Sat for the oval but i will be there i asked Dick Monahan to save me a spot i will be running the 10th slider if the other guys do not have a problem with my setup and maybe open late model , i think i will be there about 1:00 or shortly after


Dennis, how do you like Oval are you letting Dick beat you You have mail thanks.


----------



## 2056dennis

*bighead*

hey bighead
hey man ive been trying to get some cars dialed in and im not haveing much luck 
Jon it was great racing with you guys and it will be fun racing again but make sure you bring your gt car for sure


----------



## rcwebs

Darrell,

I'll put you in for 1/10 Slider and Late Model. If you have any changes give me a call.

JCarr,

We were running 13.5 touring rubber or 19T brushed! They didn't really care it was run what you had last season.


Pat


----------



## JCarr20142

Dennis,
I need to get battery for the wgt car and receiver pack. By the time I come up there I should have all that squared away. 

RCWEBS,
Thanks, I've been running 17.5, but wil swap in the 13.5 when I come your way. Thanks again, I can't wait to get up there and run with you guys.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey great JCARR*

i think the gt class is going to be good sized mybe 8-10 cars if everyone shows up with there cars


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, check your mail please!

How did you do in Oval did dick beat you? where is rick we need him to run some rubber tires. LOL


----------



## JCarr20142

Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up on the possible Dayton invasion.:freak: I plan on comming up on 11/22 to race with you guys and may be bringing a few friends with me. I hope you guys are racing that day.


----------



## JCarr20142

Another question, what time do the doors open and when does racing start on Sundays?


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

JCARR doors open at 9:00 and racing is around 11:30 hope that helps


----------



## rcwebs

*Dayton Invasion*

JCarr,

Yes we'll be racing on 11/22 in force! Doors open at 9am and racing starts around Noon. It'll be great having you back on the track with us.

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## rcwebs

Thanks Darrell you beat me to the post by 3 minutes. Are you going to bring out the 12th scale this week?

Pat


----------



## JCarr20142

Thanks for the info guys, I will rally the troops and come with the pistol grips a blazin'.:tongue: Really looking forward to running with you guys again.


----------



## sprintcarfan

hey pat chuck here. jerry said that tony beaber has a slider 2 that makes 8 thats gonna be cool


----------



## 2056dennis

*sprint car*

hey chuck this is darrell man that was fun last week and it sounds great that the class is growing sorry i will not be able to make it tomorrow and i hope to be there next saturday


----------



## sprintcarfan

hey darrell ,chuck here jerry,george,and maybe tony beaber will be there saturday. bummer your not going to be there, that was a lot of fun.i cant wait to see 7or8 of us out there.im going to try to remember the cam corder to tape. pat said he could put it on youtube because i'm not that talented. hope to see you in two weeks.


----------



## sprintcarfan

hey do you know if joe is going to be there saturday


----------



## 2056dennis

*sat*

yes chuck i think he said he would be there this sat, i will be there the following sat , and that would be great to see it on youtube .


----------



## ArcherX

can't wait, Jerry and I are ready to rumble with our big sprinters! probably gonna be alot of flipping going on! LOL


----------



## sprintcarfan

thats what its all about rumble tumble action. i think were gonna need a couple of tow trucks on standby to haul away the carnage. lol


----------



## scootr117

Is there going to be a "mini GLC" this winter??


----------



## rcwebs

Scooter,

Yes we're in the planning stages for the 2nd Annual MiniGLC now. Dates are not set yet but I'll keep everyone updated! :thumbsup:

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## JCarr20142

Well, thought I give a little update on teh Dayton invasion. Looks like there will be 10-14 of us comming up to run with you guys. i was asked to see if it might be possible to start racing at 12, if that is not a problem. Just let me know and I will pass it along so they all know.


----------



## mrbighead

JCarr20142 said:


> Well, thought I give a little update on teh Dayton invasion. Looks like there will be 10-14 of us comming up to run with you guys. i was asked to see if it might be possible to start racing at 12, if that is not a problem. Just let me know and I will pass it along so they all know.


What will you guys be running 17.5 - 13.5 rubber?


----------



## JCarr20142

Some 13.5 some 17.5, I think most will be 17.5 as that's the class we run down here.


----------



## mrbighead

JCarr20142 said:


> Some 13.5 some 17.5, I think most will be 17.5 as that's the class we run down here.


That's cool I will make the trip down what tires do you guys run? I run Jaco blue or Sorex's 28. Pat please make a sweet layout like always.


----------



## JCarr20142

Mostly sorex 28 and some of the SJ'R, I have been the only one playin with the jaco's on a regular basis.


----------



## mrbighead

JCarr20142 said:


> Mostly sorex 28 and some of the SJ'R, I have been the only one playin with the jaco's on a regular basis.


IF guys decide not to make the trip please post something so I can race at MSI on Sunday.


----------



## JCarr20142

mrbighead said:


> IF guys decide not to make the trip please post something so I can race at MSI on Sunday.


Oh we are comming, I have been talking it up and the guys are excited. Bare minimum there will be 5 of us, but the number will be more like 10-14. Should be a good mix of classes also sedan, VTA, 12th. I was going to bring my wgt, but still have not got the batteries for it.


----------



## 2056dennis

*Woodville*

hey John bring your wgt car and tell the others to bring theres we have a pretty good size class going for them right now. Hey bighead whats up are you going to indoor champs


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey John bring your wgt car and tell the others to bring theres we have a pretty good size class going for them right now. Hey bighead whats up are you going to indoor champs


No, doing grand slams and Novak race.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

god Mrbighead your everywhere


----------



## mrbighead

Gt35rgsx said:


> god Mrbighead your everywhere


Yes, I have to race every where so I can get better I hate begin in the b at big races..LOL


----------



## JCarr20142

2056dennis said:


> hey John bring your wgt car and tell the others to bring theres we have a pretty good size class going for them right now. Hey bighead whats up are you going to indoor champs


Hey Dennis,
I doubt I will be bringing the wgt car since I would need to buy batteries and I haven't had that car out since last year. I'll bee running 13.5 rubber sedan and vta.


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

John i can let you use one of my 1s packs for your wgt


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> John i can let you use one of my 1s packs for your wgt


Hey Dennis, can I drive your car on Sunday ? I going to buy one Jody said he sold his car which brand to buy?


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville mall*

Willie you know you could but im waiting for some parts right now for that car


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> Willie you know you could but im waiting for some parts right now for that car


Where is Russ and Steve at racing off-road? I have my wife racing VTA so I know about not having alot of parts on hand.


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

willie does msi have crc parts in stock


----------



## JCarr20142

2056dennis said:


> John i can let you use one of my 1s packs for your wgt


Thanks Dennis, but I'm gonna have to sit out wgt this this time.


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> willie does msi have crc parts in stock


I don't think so but he can get you any parts you may need call him and see.


----------



## rcwebs

Hey Darrell,

Let me know what crc parts you need. I should be able to get them for you!

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville mall*

ok JCARR i will have my 13.5 car with me as well as my ? not sure which other car i will have . And ok willie but i was hopeing he had stuff in stock and yes Pat i know you can order it but i was hopeing to find parts that were in stock so i could have them for this weekend


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> ok JCARR i will have my 13.5 car with me as well as my ? not sure which other car i will have . And ok willie but i was hopeing he had stuff in stock and yes Pat i know you can order it but i was hopeing to find parts that were in stock so i could have them for this weekend


Call up to Larry's if he have the parts I will pick them up for
you . Give me a call at 7:30 with the parts you need.


----------



## 2056dennis

*hey bighead*

willie you have mail and yes i will see you sunday


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> willie you have mail and yes i will see you sunday


I will give them a call tomorrow sometime.


----------



## sprintcarfan

*sliders*

hey dennis, george tore the bulk head off , broke both rims in front, cost him 75.00 to repair everything . we had 6 big sliders it was a blast.i wont be there in 2 weeks,hope 2 see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 2056dennis

*sliders*

hey chuck i will be there, is this saturday a points race , and wow sounds like i should get some more parts around .


----------



## ArcherX

I spent 75 on parts but some of those were for the late model. it was about 45 bucks to get the 1/10 slider back together. I broke the the top and bottom bulkhead, the steering brace, the front clip, and a right front wheel. I think the comment I heard was, it sounded like a shotgun going off when I hit the wall. All do avoid a crash! LOL Might try to make it up for some practice, but doubt I will stay to race, I'd like to see if we can extend our streak to 6 against that team up north!


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, you have mail
thanks.


----------



## Jim Wu

What are you guys running for tires in 1/12th scale up there? Jaco 2xPink/Yellow in the morning and Lilac/Orange by the mains?


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

Jim most guys run purple fr and yellow rears and some use purple fr and mag rears and some guys are useing black fr with yellow rears , hope that helps


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> ok JCARR i will have my 13.5 car with me as well as my ? not sure which other car i will have . And ok willie but i was hopeing he had stuff in stock and yes Pat i know you can order it but i was hopeing to find parts that were in stock so i could have them for this weekend


Hey Dennis, I forgot to ask you have you drove your 009 on carpet yet? If not it should still work with a little work. If you decide to run it a lot you might have to P.M. James for a good setup.


----------



## mrbighead

Thank everybody for a fun day of racing it was fun to race with you Junior and friends are you going to let the young people ever win just once?


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville*

i would like to thank JCARR and his fellow racers for makeing the trip to woodville , lots of good raceing and maybe next time John will have better luck , well as far as that goes hopefully i will to, thanks guys and gals and maybe the rest of our racers will be here .


----------



## JCarr20142

Thanks guys, we had a lot of fun. I know atleast Suzi and I should be back a couple times this winter. I'll see if I can't round up a couple more to come also. Thanks again guys for the great hospitality and looking forward to running with you again. Hopefully I will have the car sorted out by then and will be able to finish more than one heat. :tongue:


----------



## rcwebs

Thanks to everyone who came out last weekend to race with us! :wave: We had a great time, just wish the computer had cooperated a little better. Hope to make a trip down to your home tracks sometime to race with you too. :thumbsup:

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43612
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## JCarr20142

rcwebs said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out last weekend to race with us! :wave: We had a great time, just wish the computer had cooperated a little better. Hope to make a trip down to your home tracks sometime to race with you too. :thumbsup:
> 
> Pat Falgout
> Track Director
> 
> Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
> 3725 Williston Road
> Northwood, OH 43612
> 419-471-1108
> [email protected]


That would be great, would love to have you guys down.


----------



## mrbighead

JCarr20142 said:


> That would be great, would love to have you guys down.


Hey John, p.m. me some information on when you guys race and the directions to the track please.

Willie


----------



## JCarr20142

mrbighead said:


> Hey John, p.m. me some information on when you guys race and the directions to the track please.
> 
> Willie


You have a PM, sorry it took so long to get you the info. WHat I sent is for the indoor track we go down to. If you want the info for the outdoor track we run on during teh summer let me know and I will get that for you.


----------



## mrbighead

JCarr20142 said:


> You have a PM, sorry it took so long to get you the info. WHat I sent is for the indoor track we go down to. If you want the info for the outdoor track we run on during teh summer let me know and I will get that for you.


John, thank you for the information, just let me know when everybody is going to be there. I will make sure I been Dennis and my VTA car.


----------



## mrbighead

Dennis, did you get that WGT working yet if so I will come down there this Sunday.


----------



## 2056dennis

*wgt*

hey bighead im still trying to getvit there


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> hey bighead im still trying to getvit there


 I need to do some testing so I should be down there still if you dont have that WGT ready for me yet


----------



## 2056dennis

*woodville mall racing is open this weekend*

yes guys the mall is open for points racing this weekend so bring out them new rides and lets see what they have lololololol:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

2056dennis said:


> yes guys the mall is open for points racing this weekend so bring out them new rides and lets see what they have lololololol:wave:


Hi Dennis, give me a call when you can. 
Thanks


----------



## smoothie

Does the track have a website? Do you guys run oval and road course? Maybe some updated pictures? Thanks.


----------



## rcwebs

Hey Smoothie,

No website yet. We run 1/18 on & off road on Friday nights. Oval racing every Saturday with Point racing every other Saturday and Roadcourse every Sunday. Give a call to the shop with questions? 419-471-1108 10am-8pm

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Directory

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## mrbighead

rcwebs said:


> Hey Smoothie,
> 
> No website yet. We run 1/18 on & off road on Friday nights. Oval racing every Saturday with Point racing every other Saturday and Roadcourse every Sunday. Give a call to the shop with questions? 419-471-1108 10am-8pm
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat Falgout
> Track Directory
> 
> Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
> 3725 Williston Road
> Northwood, OH 43619
> 419-471-1108
> [email protected]



I heard you have heat again, I might make it down this weekend. Did you ever get your camera fix to post pics of the track?


----------



## rcwebs

Willie,

We've got some video up on Youtube. Just search Hobby Stop West. It's more oval than roadcourse. We just changed the track so I'll try and get a pic of it posted soon. It's a good layout for VTA. Everyone loved it!

Pat


----------



## Tgreed

I just want to let all of you guys know that if any of you live close to Columbus, Ohio and would like you to come check out the new road course and oavl track at Rc racing and sports complex they do road course on saturdays and oval on sundays. IM looking for all the missing road course guys that once made a crowd at the former platnuim hobbies/ pit road, I know your out there some where so come check out the track and lets get the road course rolling again 

thanks travis 

rc racing &sports complex 
7868 groveport rd 
groveport, ohio 43215
614-836-5372


----------



## mrbighead

rcwebs said:


> Willie,
> 
> We've got some video up on Youtube. Just search Hobby Stop West. It's more oval than roadcourse. We just changed the track so I'll try and get a pic of it posted soon. It's a good layout for VTA. Everyone loved it!
> 
> Pat


 Pat, I will be coming this Sunday to race.


----------



## ronbest123

hi // are you run road course on satday////:wave:


----------



## Gt35rgsx

ronbest123 said:


> hi // are you run road course on satday////:wave:


u mean Sunday Ron


----------



## ronbest123

hi dan:wave:


----------



## ronbest123

no body out here //////road course sunday yes or no


----------



## mrbighead

ronbest123 said:


> no body out here //////road course sunday yes or no


YES, every Sunday Doors open at 9:15 or before and racing starts at 12:00 it cost $12.00 to race.

12 scale
WGT
VTA
Maybe rubber tires 17.5 if they have enough people

I hope this helps you RON not from MI.....:drunk:


----------



## rcwebs

*Great Weekend of racing guys/gals!*

Wow you guys know how to make a track owner happy by showing up to race and buying tons of parts. We had a crowd for Friday with 38 entries. Saturday saw 32 entries and Sunday had 19 guys. Thanks for the participation and good racing from everyone. See you again next week!!!! :thumbsup:

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-11083
[email protected]


----------



## airshot

Pat,
Having had an untimely death in the family, have not been able to get to the track on friday nites. Are there any guys showing up for friday nite racing this summer?
KenR


----------



## DISH

Anyone running RT touring car on Saturday's or Sunday's? 17.5? I'd be interested in running...


----------



## rcwebs

Airshot,

No one coming on Fridays this season so I shut it down. We were doing Saturdays until last week but no one is really interested so I'll be shutting it down until September.

Thanks, Pat


----------



## sg1

Hey guys,
Just checking in to see who will be coming over to The Gate to run the Pocono race this weekend. 

We will be running:
1/18 pan car with handout motors
1/18 slider and latemodel with bring your own 4200
1/10 slider
1/12 latemodel

I here there are 4 or 5 guys coming already, just seeing who else will be making the trip. If you can't make it Saturday no worries, there will be practice Sunday for those who can only make it that day.

-Wayne


----------



## rcwebs

*2010 Indoor Season Flyer*

Hi everyone,

Here is a flyer for our 2010 Indoor Season! Come out and race with us!

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Race Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, Ohio 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Thammer

Oval Racers - it was good to get out to The Woodville Carpet track last Sat. and see that my batteries still charged and the cars moved.

How about these dates for our Indoor Oval Racing this Winter 2010-2011

11/6
11/20
12/4
12/18
1/1/11 "Championship of the Worlds as We Know IT"! U can only watch so much Football - good time to play with new Christmas stuff
1/15
1/29
2/12
2/26
3/12
3/26

If anyone else has any other ideas or plans - suggestions. Even Roger. Please add a post.

We also need a couple of rules set for the 1/10th Slider and 1/12 oval classes. Hopefully, Pat can put a couple of things together.


----------



## Buckeye

*Slider*

I was thinking of getting back into R/C. I last raced about 4 or 5 years ago. Mini Sliders look like fun. What are the rules for them? Do you run stock? Brushless? Lipos? Are there transponders available? I don't have a personal transponder and would like to keep it as cheap as possible (I know, wrong hobby for that). I also have a bone stock Mini T. Would it be worth it to try and race that just for fun on Fridays?


----------



## TeamCHR

Is this still going on? Wouldn't mind getting back into racing.

Cap


----------



## team martis

team martis is in full effect! lil jays late model doin awesome. come on kids lets go racing boyz & girls too


----------



## ronbest123

*for sale*

crc 1/12 blody knife 

t3 new set up 17 ,5 

tamiya tr 416 extras prats was davd johnson grand slam series win


world gt crc extras prats 
ron 586 596 8323


----------



## xtreme

hey toledo! you still running at the mall ? whats the days open for practice and racing do you have vta and rally?


----------



## TeamCHR

I just called Hobby Stop West today, and they said open practice was from 4-9 on Wednesday. Call 419-471-1108

2 or 3 of us from Bellevue are coming up to test some VTA cars, have Frankie Schaffiers old stuff...


----------



## xtreme

thankyou for responding! we are a group of 6 that run ft wayne but live between there and toledo gust looking to run at a diff track time to time. ill give them a call


----------



## nrtv20

What is the oval schedule? What classes are popluar? I still have my 1/18 sliders!


----------

